# Double Down Deer Feed- Holden Pasture Deer Lease- Cactus Flat Ranch Live Thread 2019



## broadonrod

It's that time again! This will be the 2019-2020 Double Down Deer Feed/ Holden Pasture Deer Lease/ Cactus Flat Ranch LIVE Deer Season thread.

We will be posting all kinds of photos throughout the season. We will show Trophy and Managment hunts and campfire fun from both ranches. We also plan on having a couple of guest TV show hunting with us again this year. 
We plan on havingÂ Â a few more US. Veterans hunting with us again this season as always.
We plan on sharing pictures of hundreds of bucks with some scoring well over 200" B&C. The bucks are looking amazing this year again and we are all super excited to get rolling!

The Holden Pasture deer lease is a free range, low fence deer lease. We are not MLD, we have no DMP pens, no biologist, just a good old fashion wild-whitetail deer lease. The Cactus Flat Ranch is Double Down Deer Feeds own ranch just one ranch over and 4 miles from the Nunley Chittim/ Holden Pasture Lease. The ranch was purchased as 2 ranches and is now all one ranch. The dividing fence was taken down a few months ago and the entire perimeter was high fenced around last August. 
It has been a lot of fun building the ranch over the past year and we will be posting a lot of photos and videos from the Cactus Flat Ranch as well. 
We run very few trail cameras on the less keeping the surprise in the hunts but we do run a few to help us learn and watch a few bucks as they progress year to year. We feed Double Down Deer Feed / protein pellets year round on both ranches. We are experiments with some different things now on a portion of the Holden Pasture Deer Lease and the Cactus Flat Ranch. We are always looking for ways to maximize antler growth and grow the biggest bucks possible.

Several Management Deer hunts and a few trophy deer hunts are sold on the Holden Pasture Lease each year ranch to help with expenses but other than that its just friends and family. The Cactus Flat Ranch will also be offering a few trophy hunts this year as well. To book a hunt with us or get on the list to become a lease member of the Holden Pasture Lease you can call my office at 281-344-9083 ask for Brett Holden. 
Subscribe to the thread and follow us on the hunts daily. We are looking forward to lots of South Texas hunting action and excitement once again this season. The bucks are looking better than ever this year and we are all super excited!

This year we plan on taking more management deer off the ranch than ever. Our young up and comer bucks are looking incredible so we will be making room for them offering more management hunts. We will have a few "fill in hunts" available for management hunters that can come on short noticeÂ Â between our already booked dates during the season. Not being MLD on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease, we have to use regular TPW whitetail deer tags to help keep our deer numbers in check. These management hunt packages are part of our program each year. 
We are excited to get deer season started! 
SEE IT FIRST!
Follow us on our Double Down Deer Feed Facebook Page to seeÂ Â more live from the stand action. 
http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed
Also follow us on Instagram!
We will be posting on Double Down Deer Feed Instagram page daily from the blind also. 
http://www.instagram.com/doubledowndeerfeed/
Double Down Deer Feed 
"It's What We Are Feeding Them"
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com

Iâ€™ll start off the season thread with a buck many of you that have followed the season threads through the years may remember. We have watched this buck for a few years now and he has piled on the inches again this year! This is a perfect example why we feed Double Down Deer Feed year round! 
I will post more pictures of him as he progresses. 
Thanks for following along! 
Brett Holden

These 3 photos are of a Buck last week on the Low Fence, Holden Pasture Deer Lease. It is our 4th year to watch him grow.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I look forward to the photography.


----------



## sundownbrown

Canâ€™t wait for the season to be here already


----------



## BigPig069

Canâ€™t wait for season to get here!!! Thatâ€™s a beautiful buck in that picture, I would have to name him Bullwinkle or Moose with that Rack!! Looking forward to all the pictures and reports!!! Good Luck to all And be safe out there, if you get a chance take a kid hunting, itâ€™s our future!!!!:cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> I look forward to the photography.


Thanks! 


sundownbrown said:


> Canâ€™t wait for the season to be here already


Canâ€™t get here fast enough!


BigPig069 said:


> Canâ€™t wait for season to get here!!! Thatâ€™s a beautiful buck in that picture, I would have to name him Bullwinkle or Moose with that Rack!! Looking forward to all the pictures and reports!!! Good Luck to all And be safe out there, if you get a chance take a kid hunting, itâ€™s our future!!!!:cheers:


Thanks for the reply... Thatâ€™s one thing we focus on is getting the youngsters to the ranches and in the stands.
Saw this little sucker while checking feeders today.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Quick pic of a nice buck walking off from a tank. 
We are seeing a lot of deer mid day in this heat hitting the water. 
Itâ€™s super dry and the brush is burning up fast. The little rains we had boosted the brush for a while we could use another good rain soon.


----------



## broadonrod

Really glad to see the horn toads making a comeback. I bet Iâ€™ve seen 30-40 this year.


----------



## sundownbrown

Yeah we need a good rain soon in freer,one of our tanks is almost dried up, nice pics


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Cactus Flat Ranch*

A buck at the Cactus Flat Ranch from 2 days ago. Heâ€™s reall stacking it on. He is well behind many Iâ€™ve seen in antler growth but heâ€™s adding inches fast now. Still have a month to grow.


----------



## bowmansdad

Looking forward to following the DD monsters as they progress! Thanks, Brett, for taking the time to share with us, it is greatly appreciated by all!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed. Cactus Flat Ranch*



bowmansdad said:


> Looking forward to following the DD monsters as they progress! Thanks, Brett, for taking the time to share with us, it is greatly appreciated by all!


Thanks! Looking forward to getting season rolling. 
Hereâ€™s a couple of pictures from the Cactus Flat Ranch yesterday. 
The bucks are looking better than we could have hoped for. I really like the way this tall buck is finishing out. I about flipped when I saw these 2 yesterday they are really stacking it on.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Oh yes! That's the photography I enjoy. Not only the bucks, but that fawn and horn toad too.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Oh yes! That's the photography I enjoy. Not only the bucks, but that fawn and horn toad too.


Thanks! Iâ€™m going to post a few Trail Camera pictures from the lease in a bit.
Gotta head over to the Cactus Flat to meet contractors. 
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## sundownbrown

Those are unbelievable


----------



## ROBOWADER

broadonrod said:


> Thanks! Looking forward to getting season rolling.
> Hereâ€™s a couple of pictures from the Cactus Flat Ranch yesterday.
> The bucks are looking better than we could have hoped for. I really like the way this tall buck is finishing out. I about flipped when I saw these 2 yesterday they are really stacking it on.


WOW, those guys are going to be monsters!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Thanks fellas! Iâ€™m super pumped to see these bucks finish out. 
Here are a few trail cam pics from our camp stand at the lease I went through last night.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Few more from the lease camp stand


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

One more batch. Iâ€™ll post more later. The cameras on these 2 feeders took about 3000 pictures and we got through about 1000 last night.


----------



## jtburf

He is alive!!!

Great looking crop this year!

John


----------



## broadonrod

Code:







jtburf said:


> He is alive!!!
> 
> Great looking crop this year!
> 
> John


Thanks John. Good to see ya still hanging around the board. 
From what we can tell so far the bucks are looking better than weâ€™ve ever seen.
We are going to finish up looking at the cards from this stand tonight and pull another card. 
We go permission from the â€œbossâ€ and my wife Monica is going to let us put a camera at her stand. Thatâ€™s the one I canâ€™t wait to see.


----------



## broadonrod

Couple pics driving around the ranch.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Cactus Flat Ranch*

Couple of more pictures from the Cactus Flat Ranch taken last week.
Iâ€™m here trying to get pictures now but havenâ€™t seen anything but does and fawns come to this pond yet.


----------



## 2GemsRanch

Are the pictures of the bucks on the Cactus Flats ranch native to the ranch ?


----------



## broadonrod

2GemsRanch said:


> Are the pictures of the bucks on the Cactus Flats ranch native to the ranch ?


Itâ€™s a mix of native and new young bucks. We added some young 2 year old bucks and bred does to the ranch the end of last season. Itâ€™s been a fun experience for sure. We also did a 5 acre DMP with one buck and 15 does for the experience. . All the deer were released we donâ€™t have any in pens except the one DMP buck and his 15 ladies. We may DMP one more year or take it down. Not sure yet. We also added a pile of nilgia and axis. 
All new to me. Iâ€™m on my 45th years of low fence hunting. Itâ€™s been a fun learning experience with a more controlled environment for sure. The deer we added are all South Texas bucks and does. We were very picky on that end and went through a very reliable respected source picking the deer. 
I will say that the deer on the ranch that we left last year have really exploded this year. Way beyond what we hoped for! I saw 2 this evening that were around 150-160 last year and Iâ€™m feeling pretty sure they will hit the 180s-190s this year. We are running about 1 protein feeder per 50 acres in the Cactus Flat Ranch. Adding tanks weekly. We are digging 2 more tanks starting tomorrow and just piped over a Mile of water lines last week. 
Iâ€™m really enjoying the ranch. I wasnâ€™t sure if I would like this deal or not. Now I donâ€™t want to leave the place.


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease/ Nunley Chittim Ranch*

Hereâ€™s a few more Trail Camera pictures from our deer lease.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Nilgia seem popular, but do they tear up fences?


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks John. Good to see ya still hanging around the board.
> From what we can tell so far the bucks are looking better than weâ€™ve ever seen.
> We are going to finish up looking at the cards from this stand tonight and pull another card.
> We go permission from the â€œbossâ€ and my wife Monica is going to let us put a camera at her stand. Thatâ€™s the one I canâ€™t wait to see.


Yeah, still here just busy, New job has me on the go more now. Post up those pictures. I am sure there are a few hidden gems at Her stand!!!

John


----------



## Swampus

Great photo's Brett! Just Great Deer!
Work at the ranch never ends.
Friend of mine got 14 Nalgi (5-7" males) and he still has them--They will DD the **** out of you too.
Axis are easy--just feed them and shoot them and repeat......Good job!
swamp


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Nilgia seem popular, but do they tear up fences?


The Cactus Flat Ranch is loaded with Nilgia. To many imo. We havenâ€™t had any issues with fences yet. Iâ€™ve heard stories about them being hard on fences but all good so far. Or fences are driven 7 days a week at the CFR checking for holes and trapping year round. The Nilgia are very elusive! In the last 4 days I saw 4 driving around and all 4 were running at 200-400 yards away. They are a really smart animal. 
Fingers are crossed hoping they donâ€™t become a problem. 
We will have Nilgia bull and cow hunts as add-ons to our Whitetail Trophy Hunts on the Cactus Flat Ranch. We are going to have axis doe and buck hunts also to add on the Whitetail Trophy packages.

[email protected]


----------



## broadonrod

Here are some more axis pictures. I havenâ€™t taken many axis photos in a while but I see them everywhere while out running around.


----------



## broadonrod

Swampus said:


> Great photo's Brett! Just Great Deer!
> Work at the ranch never ends.
> Friend of mine got 14 Nalgi (5-7" males) and he still has them--They will DD the **** out of you too.
> Axis are easy--just feed them and shoot them and repeat......Good job!
> swamp


Thanks! I hope we donâ€™t have a fence problem with the nilgia. 
Man I havenâ€™t seen any nilgia at the protein feeders yet. Iâ€™m kinda hoping they donâ€™t start lol! The axis are multiplying fast! We are COVERED in axis. The axis are really hitting the DD. We are seeing some really good mass on the bucks so far. 
The body weights are looking ridiculous! Will have some good eating axis for sure ðŸ˜‚. They are fat!!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Good morning!


----------



## BigPig069

Love that Axis with the kickers on each side!! Gives him character!


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch Axis Deer*



BigPig069 said:


> Love that Axis with the kickers on each side!! Gives him character!


Thank You! 
I hope those drops grow out on his next shed. Heâ€™s a cool one. 
Hereâ€™s a couple of more axis pictures from the Cactus Flat Ranch. 
They sure are beautiful animals.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

New 2.5 acre bass lake in the making on the Cactus Flat Ranch and a small 125â€™x70â€™ tank we just dug and finished filling. 
The weather stopped us in the middle of digging the big tank but we are back at it. We just ran 1 mile of water lines from our main well.
We are starting another 2 acre tank once we finish this one.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

request from CFR -- any more arrow heads?


----------



## Bukkskin

Super looking deer, and still plenty of time.:cheers:

Also, love all the water additions. That is Huge and a Great investment.


----------



## broadonrod

Friendswoodmatt said:


> request from CFR -- any more arrow heads?


Yes Sr... we have found alot of points. Iâ€™ll post some arrowhead pics. 
I donâ€™t have them on my phone. Iâ€™ll take a few pics of the ones we found so far. We havenâ€™t looked much lately just because its been so hot and the grass has grown up. 
I cleared about an acre at the camp and found 2 last week while running the skid steer. I think once we start looking there we will find a lot. The 2 I did see while clearing were really nice ones. That is one thing I love about the Cactus Flat Ranch is all the Indian Artifacts.


----------



## broadonrod

Bukkskin said:


> Super looking deer, and still plenty of time.:cheers:
> 
> Also, love all the water additions. That is Huge and a Great investment.


Thanks. Itâ€™s nice to have water in the CFR we have been hauling water in in the lease for 17 years. Iâ€™m at around 80 gallons per minute in one well, around 25 GPM on another well and we have a solar well in the far back side of the ranch that does 10-12 GPM. It sure makes it easy!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Hereâ€™s a couple of more pictures from the Cactus Flat Ranch. Iâ€™ll try and get some more loaded soon.


----------



## jtburf

Heard is looking better this season than the last 3 or 4 if I may chime in!!

Should be a great year!!

John


----------



## Rafter3

Best thread ever!!! I am on the lease and am very fortunate to be a part of it, there is a passion involved that these guys put in (Brett and Joe) that is beyond anything I have seen or heard of!! When I am not there I am constantly looking at this thread for updates and pics. Thanks again Brett!


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Heard is looking better this season than the last 3 or 4 if I may chime in!!
> 
> Should be a great year!!
> 
> John


Thanks John Iâ€™m going to head back to the ranch tomorrow with my little man. Heâ€™s got a baseball tournament that ends today so we are out in the morning. We are going to run a Cameras on a couple of different feed stations and set some traps at the Leaae. Got to get back to work on the coyotes and bobcats. Fawns are still hitting the ground at the Holden Pasture Deer lease so every trap counts right now. 
Hope to get you down there this season. Thanks again sir for all the kind words.


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease Double Down Deer Feed*



Midlandtxhunter said:


> Best thread ever!!! I am on the lease and am very fortunate to be a part of it, there is a passion involved that these guys put in (Brett and Joe) that is beyond anything I have seen or heard of!! When I am not there I am constantly looking at this thread for updates and pics. Thanks again Brett!


Thanks Trey! We are lucky to have you on the lease. 
Headed back in the morning got a lot going on at both ranches. Iâ€™m going to set a couple of cameras at Monicaâ€™s stand. Iâ€™m pretty pumped about that. Sheâ€™s going through about 4 tons of feed every 30 days. They are hammering her feeders. May set one over at the stand just behind the camp as well. We saw that piebald deer run across the road the other day. He should be 10-11 years old now. He looked wide, had a at least a couple of kickers and looked like a full mainframe 10 instead of a 9 this year. What little we have seen itâ€™s looking like our best year ever again this season on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease. 
We are pouring the DD to them. Got another full truck scheduled for Tomorrow. 
Going to be a fun season my brother! 
Check this out Trey ... never thought we would see wild free range bucks with heads starting out like this. Must be something in the water ðŸ˜‚
Give me a shout if your free anytime this week we will be there. 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## Torqueman

Oh boy, im ready to see what the DD does to them axis.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Wow, wt antlers that big already and another month of growing.


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Thanks Trey! We are lucky to have you on the lease.
> Headed back in the morning got a lot going on at both ranches. Iâ€™m going to set a couple of cameras at Monicaâ€™s stand. Iâ€™m pretty pumped about that. Sheâ€™s going through about 4 tons of feed every 30 days. They are hammering her feeders. May set one over at the stand just behind the camp as well. We saw that piebald deer run across the road the other day. He should be 10-11 years old now. He looked wide, had a at least a couple of kickers and looked like a full mainframe 10 instead of a 9 this year. What little we have seen itâ€™s looking like our best year ever again this season on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease.
> We are pouring the DD to them. Got another full truck scheduled for Tomorrow.
> Going to be a fun season my brother!
> Check this out Trey ... never thought we would see wild free range bucks with heads starting out like this. Must be something in the water ðŸ˜‚
> Give me a shout if your free anytime this week we will be there.
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


Good God thats amazing!! I will give you a shout this week I am so ready


----------



## WillieT

This is my favorite thread every year. Again, itâ€™s appreciated that you share this with us every year. Already a bunch of great pics. Iâ€™m all in.


----------



## broadonrod

Tightnuts said:


> Oh boy, im ready to see what the DD does to them axis.


Thanks! 
Me too! Itâ€™s already showing. They are crushing the DD.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Wow, wt antlers that big already and another month of growing.


Got high expectations for this buck! Canâ€™t wait to see him finish out!


----------



## Flat Nasty

I sat on YouTube today watching all the old videos! Wish I could get on a lease this year but I’m about to buy a house this month! Going to put a dampener on my budget to hunt this year


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> This is my favorite thread every year. Again, itâ€™s appreciated that you share this with us every year. Already a bunch of great pics. Iâ€™m all in.
> 
> Thanks WillieT
> I really enjoy sharing the hunts and what we learn each year.
> This is a good example why we feed what we feed year round.
> Not all deer make giant 180-190 or monster 200s.
> Maximizing what you have to work with in your area is the goal at the end of the day.
> Seeing basic cull 8 point bucks like this put on triple brow tines and 8-9â€ inch bases is why I love our Double Down Deer Feed blend. The maybe part is over with for me â€œitâ€™s workingâ€. Imo.
> Bucks like this one in the picture make all the work feeding year round worth while. Heâ€™s not a buck on our trophyblist but I like the mass and extras Iâ€™m seeing in even our management deer.
> Heâ€™s going on our management hunt list for one of our package hunters this season and I canâ€™t wait to grab him by the horns.
> Mass is getting better every year.
> Iâ€™ll post better pictures of this Buck... this is all I have on my phone. Iâ€™m sure we will have better ones this week.
> Thanks for all the replies!!!
> Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Couple more TC pictures from the camp stand.
Just set out 3 new cameras might check them Tomorrow.


----------



## jtburf

Bucks are looking better every day!!!

How did the new camp at CF turn out?

JOhn


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Bucks are looking better every day!!!
> 
> How did the new camp at CF turn out?
> 
> JOhn


Heading over there with my little man now. Got contractors all over the ranch trying to get things knocked out. 
Finishing up our guest lodge, starting a new 2 acre tank today, forming concrete for guest fire pit area, clearing area for guest pool, spreading base rock for camp for guest drive area and parking, meeting the gentleman thatâ€™s going to build the new ranch entrance. All today. 
Tomorrow starting pad for modular home across camp for more guest and family. Just finished up putting in new power poles and running electrical all over the camp. Itâ€™s been a lot of fun but a lot of work. Iâ€™m just glad we got all the water pipes through the ranch. We are starting to fill the big tank we just finished this morning. Thatâ€™s going to take a while. 
Little man went swimming in the small tank we just finished yesterday. Pretty sure we both end up in there later. Itâ€™s a hot one here today.
Iâ€™ll post some camp and deer pictures later. We saw a couple good ones yesterday evening.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Heading over there with my little man now. Got contractors all over the ranch trying to get things knocked out.
> Finishing up our guest lodge, starting a new 2 acre tank today, forming concrete for guest fire pit area, clearing area for guest pool, spreading base rock for camp for guest drive area and parking, meeting the gentleman thatâ€™s going to build the new ranch entrance. All today.
> Tomorrow starting pad for modular home across camp for more guest and family. Just finished up putting in new power poles and running electrical all over the camp. Itâ€™s been a lot of fun but a lot of work. Iâ€™m just glad we got all the water pipes through the ranch. We are starting to fill the big tank we just finished this morning. Thatâ€™s going to take a while.
> Little man went swimming in the small tank we just finished yesterday. Pretty sure we both end up in there later. Itâ€™s a hot one here today.
> Iâ€™ll post some camp and deer pictures later. We saw a couple good ones yesterday evening.


Little Man is living the dream! I need to get by and see you all. I am out till Mid Sept traveling right now!

John


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*



jtburf said:


> Little Man is living the dream! I need to get by and see you all. I am out till Mid Sept traveling right now!
> 
> John


My little man put in a full day today. 
I told him if he wants to hunt a big deer heâ€™s gotta put in the work and the time. Heâ€™s doing that with no argument. I couldnâ€™t be more proud. He did talk me into swimming in the pond with him this eveing though . That was easy! 
Hereâ€™s a few camp pictures from today. We ended the day hunting bull frogs on one of the tanks. Iâ€™ll get some deer pics up we saw some really good ones today up front after the frog hunt. Iâ€™m just finishing up one trail camera card from the lease. We have looked at 5 feeders now out of 70 and I feel confident to say the deer are looking better than Iâ€™ve ever seen this early. Much better! Iâ€™m really impressed with what we are seeing so far on the Low Fence Lease. The work is all paying off for sure.
Here are a few pics from the Cactus Flat Ranch today. Oh we also went Arrowhead hunting today. Little Brett found 2 and I found 2. Got us a new honey hole in the front.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

Starting new tank in the morning. Cleaning rack redo. That was a screw up but all good now. 
Frog legs for dinner with Mac&Cheese of course .


----------



## broadonrod

*Hunt the Cactus Flat Ranch!*

We are taking deposits now to hunt Double Down Deer Feedâ€™s â€œCactus Flat Ranchâ€.
Family friendly! Kiddos welcome. Corporate hunts available. 1 day or multiple day packages! We will customize thectrip and do our best to make it the hunt of a lifetime! 
Trophy whitetail Hunts start at 5,000.00 and up. You can add on nilgia and axis!
Lodge, meals, guide, field dress your harvest included. 
We only have a few hunts available for this year and would love to book them with the folks here on 2cool. 
Contact me at [email protected] for more info.
We will work hard to exceed your expectations! If you have huntedwith us before please feel free to chime in! 
Brett Holden


----------



## jtburf

Brett, That is awesome, you are never going to stay awake at night wondering where he is or what trouble he is trying to find!!! 

Little Man is headed down the right path!!!

John


----------



## Flat Nasty

is cactus flat low fence?


----------



## broadonrod

Flat Nasty said:


> is cactus flat low fence?


The Cactus Flat Ranch was fenced last year a few months after We I bought it.


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> We are taking deposits now to hunt Double Down Deer Feedâ€™s â€œCactus Flat Ranchâ€.
> Family friendly! Kiddos welcome. Corporate hunts available. 1 day or multiple day packages! We will customize thectrip and do our best to make it the hunt of a lifetime!
> Trophy whitetail Hunts start at 5,000.00 and up. You can add on nilgia and axis!
> Lodge, meals, guide, field dress your harvest included.
> We only have a few hunts available for this year and would love to book them with the folks here on 2cool.
> Contact me at [email protected] for more info.
> We will work hard to exceed your expectations! If you have huntedwith us before please feel free to chime in!
> Brett Holden


Ready for season!


----------



## sundownbrown

Making memories with the kids is what itâ€™s all about, well done


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



sundownbrown said:


> Making memories with the kids is what itâ€™s all about, well done


Yes Sr! Little man loves it here in South Texas.
Hereâ€™s a couple TC pictures from the Holden Pasture Deer Lease.
I guess the Double Down taste good twice in the last picture! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Flat Nasty

broadonrod said:


> sundownbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making memories with the kids is what itâ€™️s all about, well done
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Sr! Little man loves it here in South Texas.
> Hereâ€™️s a couple TC pictures from the Holden Pasture Deer Lease.
> I guess the Double Down taste good twice in the last picture! ðŸ˜‚
Click to expand...

 I love seeing these ghost from down south ! Especially the low fence ones!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



Flat Nasty said:


> I love seeing these ghost from down south ! Especially the low fence ones!


Thanks! 
Little man just took care of 5 hogs but the this one got a free back scratch for about 30 minutes and then put on the no shoot list ðŸ˜‚
20 tons of Double Down Deer Feed in the pasture today. Put 7 thousand gallons of water in feed stations and ran the camp blind hog traps. The work never ends and never a dull moment here in the Chittim Ranch.


----------



## rudytail10

Thatâ€™s awesome. Season canâ€™t get here soon enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

rudytail10 said:


> Thatâ€™s awesome. Season canâ€™t get here soon enough.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, would like to see how that pig does now that you can identify it


----------



## Flat Nasty

Had to have named him!!! what it going to be?


----------



## broadonrod

*Camp Pig*



rudytail10 said:


> Thatâ€™s awesome. Season canâ€™t get here soon enough.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Clayton! Hope to see yâ€™all down here against n thus season!



sundownbrown said:


> Agreed, would like to see how that pig does now that you can identify it


We have one here that has had a tag 3 seasons now. We raised him here in camp from a baby. Heâ€™s about 250 lbs now and still not scared of us. We tagged one last year and caught it in a trap again the night we turned him lose 3.3 Miles away with a group of 13 others. They get around, thatâ€™s for sure.



Flat Nasty said:


> Had to have named him!!! what it going to be?


His name is #12 even though you can see it because little man put the tag in backwards lol!


----------



## jtburf

Brett, you have a Text Message.

John


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch- Booking trophy hunts now*

Hey everyone itâ€™s time for us to book a few deer hunts! Bow or rifle hunts! 
Here are a couple of bucks we saw driving around checking water stations this afternoon at the Cactus Flat Ranch. We are taking deposits now! Donâ€™t let your wife shoot a bigger deer than you this year ðŸ˜œ! 
Family hunts or Small Corporate groups welcome. 
Come hunt the Cactus Flat Ranch with us this season.
Lodging, meals, guide included. Campfire, fishing and arrowhead hunting South Texas are just a few things to do during your stay! 
If you have a customer or want to bring the family to experience South Texas and hunt with the Double Down Deer Feed team here ya go! 
Nilgia and axis deer also available as an add to the hunt! 
We are only booking a few hunts this season so book now! 
You can contact us at
[email protected]


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Brett, you have a Text Message.
> 
> John


Just text you back. Been in and out of service.


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

This was a cool sight. 50 yards away and she didnâ€™t give any mind to us on the Polaris.


----------



## Flat Nasty

broadonrod said:


> sundownbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making memories with the kids is what itâ€™️s all about, well done
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Sr! Little man loves it here in South Texas.
> Hereâ€™️s a couple TC pictures from the Holden Pasture Deer Lease.
> I guess the Double Down taste good twice in the last picture! ðŸ˜‚
Click to expand...

 I love seeing these ghost from down south ! Especially the low fence ones!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Holden Pasture Deer Lease*



Flat Nasty said:


> I love seeing these ghost from down south ! Especially the low fence ones!


Thanks! 
Hereâ€™s a few Trail Camera photos. We are going through a couple of new cards nowfrom here at the lease.


----------



## WillieT

They look bigger and better than ever. I know you have to be excited for the season. Iâ€™m excited to see what steps out.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*



WillieT said:


> They look bigger and better than ever. I know you have to be excited for the season. Iâ€™m excited to see what steps out.


Thank you WillieT! 
Hereâ€™s a shot from a few minutes ago of our newest tank being dug at the Cactus Flat Ranch. That 6 tanks on the ranch now we still have a couple more to go.
About 1 acre near camp. Just piped water to it last week. 
Heâ€™s fixing to see how deep we can go. Itâ€™s abiut 12â€™ deep now and found good clay. We are going to try and get it to 20â€™ + in the middle where the equipments at in the picture.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thank you WillieT!
> Hereâ€™s a shot from a few minutes ago of our newest tank being dug at the Cactus Flat Ranch. That 6 tanks on the ranch now we still have a couple more to go.
> About 1 acre near camp. Just piped water to it last week.
> Heâ€™s fixing to see how deep we can go. Itâ€™s abiut 12â€™ deep now and found good clay. We are going to try and get it to 20â€™ + in the middle where the equipments at in the picture.


That will be great in our long hot rainless summers!!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

Shot from yesterday evening driving around the Cactus Flat Ranch.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

Three young bucks headed to water yesterday evening at the Cactus Flat Ranch.


----------



## sundownbrown

Looking good


----------



## Gordogato

Did you introduce genetics to cactus flats? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> Itâ€™s a mix of native and new young bucks. We added some young 2 year old bucks and bred does to the ranch the end of last season. Itâ€™s been a fun experience for sure. We also did a 5 acre DMP with one buck and 15 does for the experience. . All the deer were released we donâ€™t have any in pens except the one DMP buck and his 15 ladies. We may DMP one more year or take it down. Not sure yet. We also added a pile of nilgia and axis.
> All new to me. Iâ€™m on my 45th years of low fence hunting. Itâ€™s been a fun learning experience with a more controlled environment for sure. The deer we added are all South Texas bucks and does. We were very picky on that end and went through a very reliable respected source picking the deer.
> I will say that the deer on the ranch that we left last year have really exploded this year. Way beyond what we hoped for! I saw 2 this evening that were around 150-160 last year and Iâ€™m feeling pretty sure they will hit the 180s-190s this year. We are running about 1 protein feeder per 50 acres in the Cactus Flat Ranch. Adding tanks weekly. We are digging 2 more tanks starting tomorrow and just piped over a Mile of water lines last week.
> Iâ€™m really enjoying the ranch. I wasnâ€™t sure if I would like this deal or not. Now I donâ€™t want to leave the place.





Gordogato said:


> Did you introduce genetics to cactus flats?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a post from earlier in the thread. 
We have a lot of deer per acre. 
I sat at a tank yesterday evening and saw 11 bucks, most of them were deer that were here when we bought the ranch. The young 2 year old bucks and does we released are doing really good in the pasture. Way better than I excepted. I saw 3 that were 2 year olds we added yesterday out of the 11. I did see a native buck yesterday for the first time ever I think he will bust 200â€ easy.
I love seeing new deer. We have never flown the ranch so still seeing new bucks all the time has been fun. We donâ€™t plan on flying it this year but it could happen. Iâ€™m hoping these 2 year olds do a lot of breeding this year. We were very picky with what we wanted improving the ranch genetics with the bucks and does. 
Iâ€™m going to sit again before dark and try to get better pictures of the buck I saw yesterday at the water hole. Our native bucks absolutely exploded this year from what I can tell.

Fixing to go check in the guy digging one of the tanks. Just had our second part of the lodge delivered. They are setting it up now. 
Iâ€™ll post some progress photos in a bit.

Hereâ€™s a picture from yesterday. This Buck is blowing up!


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch Hunting*



sundownbrown said:


> Looking good


Thanks for the reply! 
Here is the second lodge area going in here at the Cactus Flat Ranch.
We should have 6 bedrooms ready within another week then starting on the house remodeling project. 
Pool should be done by September 15th. We are doing a 20â€™x4â€™ heated, paella pool for the guest to hang out in. 
Lots going on here right now for sure. 
Just poured our fire pit area for guest lodge this morning. There will be an outdoor kitchen and bar here as well. The guys are working on that now. 
We are adding lots of artificial structure to all the Fishing lakes.
Thatâ€™s whats in the pictures that look like sea urchins.
The pool picture I posted is what we are having put in 1st of September. Thatâ€™s the one we picked out. 
Iâ€™m excited to get all this knocked out. Iâ€™m thinking we are all done with everything by September 1st and the pool by the 15th.


----------



## jtburf

Pool ready on the 15th will be perfect Birthday present for me!!!

Did you get my email?

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Pool ready on the 15th will be perfect Birthday present for me!!!
> 
> Did you get my email?
> 
> John


I did John... Iâ€™ll call ya this eveing when I get back to the Chiitim Ranch.
We are finishing up filling protein feeders there this evening. 
Oh Monica got her a new 5x7 Texas Wildlife Supply gun/bow combo blind put up today. She needed a bigger blind with all the filming we do. Her blind was just to small for 2 people and impossible to bow hunt. 
These Texas Wildlife Supply blinds and feeders we bought over the last year are really nice. We put 6 of those blinds here on the Cactus Flat and have 7 now on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> I did John... Iâ€™ll call ya this eveing when I get back to the Chiitim Ranch.
> We are finishing up filling protein feeders there this evening.
> Oh Monica got her a new 5x7 Texas Wildlife Supply gun/bow combo blind put up today. She needed a bigger blind with all the filming we do. Her blind was just to small for 2 people and impossible to bow hunt.
> These Texas Wildlife Supply blinds and feeders we bought over the last year are really nice. We put 6 of those blinds here on the Cactus Flat and have 7 now on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease.


Those are really nice roomy blinds.

Looking great!!

John


----------



## pacontender

Looking really good. I wouldnâ€™t want to leave either.


----------



## tshort

Man Brett, you ain't messin' around!! Gonna be a top notch place. Can't wait to see how the season and CFR progresses.


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Those are really nice roomy blinds.
> 
> Looking great!!
> 
> John


Iâ€™m going to call ya back in a few minutes. I didnâ€™t get finished last night until 10:30 got back to the Chittim around 11:00. Sorry about that John.


----------



## broadonrod

pacontender said:


> Looking really good. I wouldnâ€™t want to leave either.


Itâ€™s been a pile of work but itâ€™s been a fun project for sure. 
Give me a shout when ever your this way. Good to see ya here still on 2cool.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



tshort said:


> Man Brett, you ain't messin' around!! Gonna be a top notch place. Can't wait to see how the season and CFR progresses.


Thanks! The next 2-4 weeks is going to be the most of it. Had Monica and my little man here for the last week. Itâ€™s been a fun build for the entire family. 
I just booked 7 hunters from here on 2cool, 5 on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease and 2 on the Cactus Flat Ranch. I canâ€™t wait to start seeing some of these bucks finish out.
Iâ€™m really looking forward to this season. Thanks for the post tshort!
Hereâ€™s a few Cactus Flat Ranch Pictures. 
Iâ€™ll post some Holden Pasture Trail Camera Pictures later. I just pulled another trail camera card we set out yesterday. Sneaking a peek at a feeder we havenâ€™t looked at yet .


----------



## ROBOWADER

Amazing bucks!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



ROBOWADER said:


> Amazing bucks!


Thanks!!! 
Just went through a few pics from the Holden Pasture Deer Lease. Iâ€™ll post more when I get time to finish this card.


----------



## hjm

This is my favorite thread on 2 cool. Looking forward to seeing some double down deer feed monsters this year. You guys know how to grow big deer 👍🏻


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease*



hjm said:


> This is my favorite thread on 2 cool. Looking forward to seeing some double down deer feed monsters this year. You guys know how to grow big deer &#128077;&#127995;


Thanks! 
Itâ€™s been years of fun sharing the hunts here on 2cool. 
Iâ€™m looking forward to this coming season. Thanks for the reply.

This is a terrible pic I had to edit it and add light to even see points but man this buck exploded this season. Should bea 4 year old this year. It looks like a heck of a season ahead. I canâ€™t wait. Hope yâ€™all have a great season as well.
I know everyone Iâ€™ve sent to you had nothing but good things to say about their hunts. Iâ€™m going to get you over here one day this season if I have to drag you .


----------



## Bukkskin

Man, ya'll have some great genetics on that place. Have a great season.
Looking Real good! !!!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*



Bukkskin said:


> Man, ya'll have some great genetics on that place. Have a great season.
> Looking Real good! !!!!


Thanks. 
Here are a couple pictures from yesterday evening.
I set at a tank and protein feeder in the center of the ranch for an hour before dark at the Cactus Flat Ranch. Pulled 2 TC cards at the Chittim yesterday but didnâ€™t get time to look at all of the pics.
Iâ€™m going to do that tonight.


----------



## broadonrod

Think I have guest least they could do is shut the door. ðŸ˜Š
Walking over to see if they need anything LOL. 
Got a love the border!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Think I have guest least they could do is shut the door.
> 
> Walking over to see if they need anything LOL.
> 
> Got a love the border!


****. Hope they didnâ€™t mess up my room. Lol. Looks like this season is gonna be epic. Canâ€™t wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> ****. Hope they didnâ€™t mess up my room. Lol. Looks like this season is gonna be epic. Canâ€™t wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All good. Took bottles of water is all I could tell.
Looks like I ran them out the back door. 
Hope to see ya again this season. 
Deer are looking good. 
Been spending most of my spare time at the new ranch trying to get it ready for season. Think we have the lease on auto pilot lol. 
Feed, water, grow, hunt... repeat .
Give me a shout and tell shane we hope he makes it this year also!


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch - Double Down Deer Feed*

We are still booking a few hunts on the Cactus Flat Ranch for this coming deer season. We start hunting on October.
Here are a few pictures we took in the pasture while sitting with one of our Double Down Deer Feed Customers this evening. All of these bucks were head to water. It was a hot evening set for sure but well worth it! 
Email me if you have any questions about our hunts. We do our best to make it the hunt of a lifetime and we are very limited this year but still have a few hunts available. 
Brett Holden
[email protected]


----------



## jtburf

Brett,

I am in Atlanta this weekend, I will call you back Sunday or Monday.

Bucks are looking awesome.


John


----------



## hjm

broadonrod said:


> This was a cool sight. 50 yards away and she didnâ€™t give any mind to us on the Polaris.


Great picture. I love seeing the mommas bringing their babies out this time of year. Its pretty dry in our part of the world, fingers crossed our fawn survival rate is decent this year. I hope we all get some rain soon.


----------



## STXbowhunt

Following! Great start as usual and liking all the new additions to the CFR!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Brett,
> 
> I am in Atlanta this weekend, I will call you back Sunday or Monday.
> 
> Bucks are looking awesome.
> 
> John


Thanks! Talk soon on dates we have a lot of bucks to take off this year.


----------



## broadonrod

hjm said:


> Great picture. I love seeing the mommas bringing their babies out this time of year. Its pretty dry in our part of the world, fingers crossed our fawn survival rate is decent this year. I hope we all get some rain soon.


We are seeing a lot of fawns but our brush has died off. Only green in creek bottoms. 
Cactus are even shriveled up on most of both the ranches. Grass is dead and dry as a bone. Hopefully we get rain soon to help save the fawns. Itâ€™s hard to keep them alive with no place for them to hide. We are still trapping weekly but still hard on the fawns.


----------



## broadonrod

STXbowhunt said:


> Following! Great start as usual and liking all the new additions to the CFR!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! 
We are in full throttle getting the Cactus Flat Ranch together. 
I came home yesterday and headed back to meet contractors tomorrow. 
Every contractor we have had from water lines, electrical, dozer work, builders, roads, water wells, plumbers, irrigation ect have all done an exceptional job and been a pleasure to work with except the company I got this double wide home from. Itâ€™s been a really bad experience from the start and hasnâ€™t gotten any better! Iâ€™m not mentioning any names or going into details here now but man. Never delt with anyone like this group. 
I get to deal with them tomorrow and the next day. Not looking forward to it at all. Hopefully they show up and get this house put together in the next 2 days and I can be done with them. 
We started building an 80â€™ porch on the guest lodge are yesterday. Should be done in the next couple of days them concrete next.
Our gentleman digging our tanks has a flat in the middle of one but that should be up and running again Tomorrow. 
Soon as these guys get done setting the new house we will be building porches
On the front and back then a fire pit out front. 
Fixing to start burying a â€œpredator barrierâ€ along portions of the west and north fence lines. 
We are burying a secondary fence system to try and help keep coyotes ect from digging along these areas where we have a lot of soft ground and small creek bottoms. It will be wire and attached to the bottom of our fence and then buried. 
Hope to get the Ranch entrance started in the next couple of weeks. Definitely a lot going in but itâ€™s all been fun. Or most of it . 
I think Iâ€™m going to leave my wallet in the truck while I meet these guys setting up the new house tomorrow LOL. 
I hope to pull a couple camera cards on the Holden Pasture tomorrow evening.
Iâ€™m super excited to see how the bucks are growing there. Itâ€™s getting that time. 
So far it looks like our best year ever on the deer lease. Iâ€™ve seen a few really big deer at the 5 feeders we looked at. We still have around 65 feeders to go. 
We will probably run cameras on about 10-12 feeders total and leave the rest a hunting mystery of whatâ€™s coming in. 
Itâ€™s alot more fun to see those big bucks from the stands for the first time instead of cameras imo but we have enough stations 10 or 12 cameras keeps us busy and definitely fun to share and watch. 
Iâ€™ll try and get more pictures up tomorrow. 
Thanks for all the kind words and replies everyone. 
We are ready to get deer season rolling. 
Hereâ€™s a few more camp progress pictures. 
Should evolve fast in the next 10-15 days. 
Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Hereâ€™s a cool little fella we saw a couple of days ago. One of my favorite critters on earth and we have a lot of them on the Cactus Flat Ranch. I bet we have seen 100 or more this summer all together. Thats 50 pesos a buddy found on the road looking for Arrowheads I put it in the picture for scale. We luckily found him and saved him. He fell into a post hole.


----------



## old 37

Haven't seen one of those since I was a kid, good going.


----------



## WillieT

It really looks like yâ€™all are in for a great season. Already seeing some awesome bucks.


----------



## Krelb

Could the 50 pesos been dropped by a retreating guests that left a door open?


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> It really looks like yâ€™all are in for a great season. Already seeing some awesome bucks.


Ran a couple cameras Iâ€™ll get some pictures from the Holden Pasture Deer Lease up later. Itâ€™s definitely the best year I have ever seen over all so far. Bucks are looking more healthy than ever and from the 5 feed stations we have looked at they are looking better than we even hoped for. 
Thanks for the reply WillieT


----------



## broadonrod

Krelb said:


> Could the 50 pesos been dropped by a retreating guests that left a door open?


Lol! We have found several items from traveling guest throughout the ranch. ðŸ˜‚


----------



## broadonrod

*South Texas Lizards*



Krelb said:


> Could the 50 pesos been dropped by a retreating guests that left a door open?


We are seeing more horned toads each year. 
The Cactus Flat Ranch is covered in them. 
Itâ€™s a lot softer Red dirt there than on the lease just 4 miles away. 
Here is a lizard I took a picture of yesterday evening.
He was about 20â€ long and probably weighed about 1 lb. Iâ€™ve seen big lizards on the ranch but never seen one that looked like this one.


----------



## Cynoscion

I'm no herp expert by any means but I think that's either a reticulate collared lizard or an eastern collared lizard. Either way, that's a very cool find!


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> We are seeing more horned toads each year.
> The Cactus Flat Ranch is covered in them.
> Itâ€™s a lot softer Red dirt there than on the lease just 4 miles away.
> Here is a lizard I took a picture of yesterday evening.
> He was about 20â€ long and probably weighed about 1 lb. Iâ€™ve seen big lizards on the ranch but never seen one that looked like this one.


Interested critter


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Time for some Trail Camera Action.
We pulled 3 cards from 3 Double Down Deer Feed Stations out of 70 on the ranch here at the Lease. The bucks have well exceeded our expectations this year. 
Iâ€™ll be randomly posting groups of pictures as I get time. Iâ€™ve never seen the deer look a good as they do this season. 
Hereâ€™s a few pics of a multi point buck. Heâ€™s still got a lot of growing to do and starting double drops now. Best I can tell is heâ€™s showing around 30 possible points. I donâ€™t know how many will fully score once he finishes growing. 
Not the biggest frame but one of the coolest Low Fence Bucks Iâ€™ve ever seen.


----------



## hjm

Great pictures I can't wait to see more!


----------



## big5

how much longer of antler growth do you think they have left


----------



## broadonrod

hjm said:


> Great pictures I can't wait to see more!


Thanks for the post! I have a ton of pictures to post. Iâ€™ll get more up soon!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



big5 said:


> how much longer of antler growth do you think they have left


Some bucks still have a month of growing to do. Some bucks are way ahead and about finished. I expect to see a few bucks start rubbing velvet in a week or two and many wonâ€™t rub out until October. 
We are seeing fawns over a month old and seeing does still carrying. This time of the year is all over the place with bucks and does.

Hereâ€™s a few pics Iâ€™ll get more up soon.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Few more pictures from this blind. 
Bucks are hammering the Double Down Deer Feed. 
Healthier and better antler growth than we have ever seen.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I think it very interesting how many differences you have mentioned over the few miles between the places, nature and eons of time.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*



Whitebassfisher said:


> I think it very interesting how many differences you have mentioned over the few miles between the places, nature and eons of time.


It is amazing how different the two ranches are with only one ranch separating the two. The Cactus Flat Ranch is more red dirt, the part of the Chittim Ranch I have leased for the last 17 years is more white to black dirt. The terrain and brush is the same in some places and much different in others. I looked at over 20 ranches before choosing the Cactus Flat Ranch. 
I told the realtor I wanted it within 5 minutes after pulling in the gate. I was making an offer on another ranch just down the road and he talked me out of it knowing this one was going on the market. Iâ€™m sure glad he did! The main house is on a high point of the ranch and the sunsets are amazing. We are really enjoying the time there building up the ranch. It is a lot of work maintaining the two places but itâ€™s been fun!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Hereâ€™s a few more Trail Camera pictures from the Holden Pasture Deer Lease. Iâ€™m still going through these 2 cards.


----------



## awesum

I like that wide one in the last pic.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



awesum said:


> I like that wide one in the last pic.


I do too! Heâ€™s gained a lot since last season. 
Just found last years pictures of him.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Here are 2 more bucks I posted yesterday from last year to this year.


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> It is amazing how different the two ranches are with only one ranch separating the two. The Cactus Flat Ranch is more red dirt, the part of the Chittim Ranch I have leased for the last 17 years is more white to black dirt. The terrain and brush is the same in some places and much different in others. I looked at over 20 ranches before choosing the Cactus Flat Ranch.
> I told the realtor I wanted it within 5 minutes after pulling in the gate. I was making an offer on another ranch just down the road and he talked me out of it knowing this one was going on the market. Iâ€™m sure glad he did! The main house is on a high point of the ranch and the sunsets are amazing. We are really enjoying the time there building up the ranch. It is a lot of work maintaining the two places but itâ€™s been fun!


Great picture


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



WillieT said:


> Great picture


Thanks WillieT
Hereâ€™s a few more TC pictures. 
Iâ€™m going to look through more this evening.


----------



## sundownbrown

Amazing, love the pics


----------



## pacontender

Great bucks! Canâ€™t wait to see them finished out.


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Amazing, love the pics


Thanks!



pacontender said:


> Great bucks! Canâ€™t wait to see them finished out.


Thanks! Looking forward to some cooler weather and start seeing some deer from the stands. Good to see ya still here on 2cool!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Here is a big typical buck from the lease. I love this Bucks frame.


----------



## Flat Nasty

broadonrod said:


> Here is a big typical buck from the lease. I love this Bucks frame.


 I call dibs! Lol


----------



## WillieT

Wow! Nice.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Low Fence Bucks*



Flat Nasty said:


> I call dibs! Lol





WillieT said:


> Wow! Nice.


Thanks for the post fellas. 
I canâ€™t wait to get pictures of this buck from the stand. 
I love those big frames. Hereâ€™s another angle. Heâ€™s forked on both sides and his main beams are really nice. 
This buck really did well this year.


----------



## Flat Nasty

broadonrod said:


> Here is a big typical buck from the lease. I love this Bucks frame.


 I call dibs! Lol


----------



## bowmansdad

The deer are amazing this year, canâ€™t wait to see what they look like when they finish!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



bowmansdad said:


> The deer are amazing this year, canâ€™t wait to see what they look like when they finish!


Good to see ya on the thread again this season bowmansdad. Thanks... Iâ€™m looking forward to seeing them finish out my self. We have run 4 cameras so far. We just moved 3 of those around in the family pasture. Iâ€™m looking forward to pulling those cards in a couple of days. 
Thanks for the replies! 
Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

Hereâ€™s one of many bucks on the hit list this season at the Cactus Flat Ranch. Iâ€™ve only seen this buck twice since he shed and heâ€™s piled on the inches. As dry as it is they are really showing up at the water holes this month. We still have a few hunts available for this season on the Cactus Flat Ranch. 
If anyone is interested you can reach me to book a hunt at [email protected]
We start hunting the Cactus Flat Ranch in October.


----------



## bowmansdad

Brett, Iâ€™ve been following the thread from day one, just not posting. I canâ€™t believe how well the deer are doing, words donâ€™t do the pics justice! Awesome, wow and oh, my are the best I can do!


----------



## RedXCross

Git cha one!!



bowmansdad said:


> Brett, Iâ€™ve been following the thread from day one, just not posting. I canâ€™t believe how well the deer are doing, words donâ€™t do the pics justice! Awesome, wow and oh, my are the best I can do!


----------



## bowmansdad

RedXCross said:


> Git cha one!!


On my bucket list!:smile::smile:


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> I do too! Heâ€™s gained a lot since last season.
> Just found last years pictures of him.


kickass brow tines!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease*



bowmansdad said:


> Brett, Iâ€™ve been following the thread from day one, just not posting. I canâ€™t believe how well the deer are doing, words donâ€™t do the pics justice! Awesome, wow and oh, my are the best I can do!


Thanks for the kind words! Iâ€™m really looking forward to this season. 
This is my 17th year leasing this pasture and I never imagined seeing deer like we are seeing now. I really enjoy sharing the seasons here on 2cool. Thank you for the replies!

Hereâ€™s a buck Iâ€™m glad to see. He rutted really hard last year. He was injured pretty bad by the end of the rut. I was glad to get this picture and see he made it through the year. I am just glad to see him alive. Heâ€™s got some great potential imo.


----------



## hjm

Looking good. Looks like this high pressure is going to move out and we have a chance for some tropical moisture. Not ideal for the dove opener but we sure could use it at the ranches. I know you need it too. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## broadonrod

hjm said:


> Looking good. Looks like this high pressure is going to move out and we have a chance for some tropical moisture. Not ideal for the dove opener but we sure could use it at the ranches. I know you need it too. Keep the pictures coming.


Man I hope that rain holds off for your opening dove hunts. Either way you probably have the best dove hunting country in the state. I plan on bringing some of our sales reps from Holden Roofing out with you this season. I told them about your places the other day in our meeting. Rain or not I bet the country you have is still insane! I drove by one of your Sun Flower fields the other day in Batesville and it was crazy how many dove were in the air!
We need the rain bad at the lease. Really bad. The Cactus are shriveled up on both the lease and the Cactus Flat Ranch. Good thing about the Cactus Flat Ranch is I have 3 wells, piped water and irrigation. The lease we still haul in water and tanks are pretty low. Still good I think through the season but sure could use a turd floater to fill them up. 
Here a couple Cactus Flat Ranch pictures from this week. 
Itâ€™s dry!


----------



## awesum

On the late weather last night Dead Wrong Dale said most of the rain would stay offshore and we were looking at anywhere from a trace to 1/2" inland. He also said that the rainfall forecast for August 28 thru Sept. 7 was above normal. Isn't that pretty typical for Dove season? sad_smiles


----------



## hjm

awesum said:


> On the late weather last night Dead Wrong Dale said most of the rain would stay offshore and we were looking at anywhere from a trace to 1/2" inland. He also said that the rainfall forecast for August 28 thru Sept. 7 was above normal. Isn't that pretty typical for Dove season?


It is historically wet that weekend, or the month of sept for that matter. We have irrigated fields so I didn't need the rain all summer and it has been dry so our water holes/ ponds are pumped full which makes excellent evening dove shoots. It's too early to tell anything And it probably won't hurt anything I'm just paranoid and I watch the weather religiously starting now until Feb. we have holding good numbers in the sunflowers so I have my fingers crossed we don't get any major storms to push them out. This little weather maker shouldn't be big enough to do it. I watch dead wrong dale also!


----------



## hjm

broadonrod said:


> hjm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good. Looks like this high pressure is going to move out and we have a chance for some tropical moisture. Not ideal for the dove opener but we sure could use it at the ranches. I know you need it too. Keep the pictures coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Man I hope that rain holds off for your opening dove hunts. Either way you probably have the best dove hunting country in the state. I plan on bringing some of our sales reps from Holden Roofing out with you this season. I told them about your places the other day in our meeting. Rain or not I bet the country you have is still insane! I drove by one of your Sun Flower fields the other day in Batesville and it was crazy how many dove were in the air!
> We need the rain bad at the lease. Really bad. The Cactus are shriveled up on both the lease and the Cactus Flat Ranch. Good thing about the Cactus Flat Ranch is I have 3 wells, piped water and irrigation. The lease we still haul in water and tanks are pretty low. Still good I think through the season but sure could use a turd floater to fill them up.
> Here a couple Cactus Flat Ranch pictures from this week.
> Itâ€™️s dry!
Click to expand...

I appreciate that! You know we will have a ball! I know we need the rain for sure! This has been one of the driest summers at our ranches, it also has been the best for antler growth. The bucks LIVED at the feed stations and we have seen several that jumped 30"+. It's just a true testimony to hog great of a product Double Down Deer Feed is.


----------



## broadonrod

hjm said:


> I appreciate that! You know we will have a ball! I know we need the rain for sure! This has been one of the driest summers at our ranches, it also has been the best for antler growth. The bucks LIVED at the feed stations and we have seen several that jumped 30â€+. Itâ€™s just a true testimony to hog great of a product Double Down Deer Feed is.


Hope to get you over here this year. Shout at me when you get a break between hunts.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Ran through a few trail camera photos the last couple of days I will post them up as I get some time. Hereâ€™s a cool one from last night at our camp stand at the LF lease.


----------



## WillieT

The one on the right ainâ€™t bad either.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



WillieT said:


> The one on the right ainâ€™t bad either.


Best Bucks we have ever seen by far this year on the lease. Hereâ€™s 3 more. I have a lot to post. Iâ€™ll get more up later. Building water stations and filling protein feeders today. Itâ€™s a HOT one!


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease. Double Down Deer Feed*

Hereâ€™s a few more. 
Iâ€™ll get more up later on.


----------



## bowmansdad

Impressive!


----------



## WillieT

Amazing


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Thanks fellas! 
We are seeing bucks now that have been raised since they were fawns on our feed program. This season has more than exceeded our expectations at the lease. Iâ€™m super excited to get this deer season rolling and get in the stands.
Never dreamed of having true Low Fence Bucks like we are seeing now. 
Tons of work and a lot of Double Down Deer Feed and constant water is paying off this year for sure!


----------



## willydavenport

Looking really good again! Anything crazy at your wifeâ€™s stand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Going to be some hard decisions on who to shoot or let walk. Thatâ€™s a wide one in that 2nd pic!:biggrin: Just my type!:smile:


----------



## WillieT

Lots of great deer. You have some very disciplined hunters to let many of those bucks walk. I know thatâ€™s one of the reasons they get that big.


----------



## broadonrod

willydavenport said:


> Looking really good again! Anything crazy at your wifeâ€™s stand?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She wonâ€™t let me see here card ðŸ˜‚! 
She should have some good ones this year. She didnâ€™t take a Buck last season so hopefully the right one shows up this year. 
Thanks!


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Going to be some hard decisions on who to shoot or let walk. Thatâ€™s a wide one in that 2nd pic!:biggrin: Just my type!:smile:


I like him too! 
He will be off limits for 1-2 more seasons. 
Hopefully he keeps getting bigger. Those wide ones are really cool. 
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



WillieT said:


> Lots of great deer. You have some very disciplined hunters to let many of those bucks walk. I know thatâ€™s one of the reasons they get that big.


Yes sir it does take a special group of hunters. Finding that can be a much tougher task than anything managing a lease. Patients is important trying to achieve the goals we are targeting on the lease. 
Letting these buck reach full maturity gives them the opportunity to show there true potential. It also helps assure keeping strong genetics letting them breed a couple of more years. 
Good feed, water and age are key and a great combination when all put together. Thanks for the reply. 
Hereâ€™s a few more Trail Camera pictures from the Holden Pasture Deer Lease. 
Iâ€™m still going through them. Iâ€™ll post more later. 
Thanks again for the replies!

Also the second buck in this post was a slick 8 point last year. 
Careful culling those 4 year old 8s!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



WillieT said:


> Amazing


Thanks again WillieT! 
We are really excited to see these bucks finish out. 
Hereâ€™s a few more.


----------



## sundownbrown

I love the trashy ones


----------



## WillieT

Itâ€™s going to be a good year, even just watching from here.


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Thanks fellas!
> We are seeing bucks now that have been raised since they were fawns on our feed program. This season has more than exceeded our expectations at the lease. Iâ€™m super excited to get this deer season rolling and get in the stands.
> Never dreamed of having true Low Fence Bucks like we are seeing now.
> Tons of work and a lot of Double Down Deer Feed and constant water is paying off this year for sure!


Wow, looks like its going to be an amazing season!! Cant wait, love seeing these Double Down giants


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> I love the trashy ones


I do too. More trash the better imo. A lot of hunters I meet want big clean typical bucks. Drops and kickers get me going.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Itâ€™s going to be a good year, even just watching from here.


Iâ€™m ready to get it started WillieT 
Thanks for the replies. 


Midlandtxhunter said:


> Wow, looks like its going to be an amazing season!! Cant wait, love seeing these Double Down giants


Itâ€™s crazier than ever imo even with this nasty drought. 
Get ready my brother! See ya soon...


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch Double Down Deer Feed*

Iâ€™m going through more Trail Camera pictures from our Low Fence Holden Pasture Deer Lease tonight. 
Hereâ€™s a few pictures from our High Fenced Place The Cactus Flat Ranch. 
The bucks are really finishing out strong. Way better than we hoped or expected. 
With this heat itâ€™s been super hard lately to get pictures. 
We set for a couple of hours this week 2 different evenings and got a few pictures.
Still have a few hunts available on the Cactus Flat Ranch. 
You can reach me at [email protected] for more info.
Brett


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Iâ€™m going through more Trail Camera pictures from our Low Fence Holden Pasture Deer Lease tonight.
> Hereâ€™s a few pictures from our High Fenced Place The Cactus Flat Ranch.
> The bucks are really finishing out strong. Way better than we hoped or expected.
> With this heat itâ€™s been super hard lately to get pictures.
> We set for a couple of hours this week 2 different evenings and got a few pictures.
> Still have a few hunts available on the Cactus Flat Ranch.
> You can reach me at [email protected] for more info.
> Brett


Man ol Man, talking about drops!!!. Bucks are looking great, I am headed west for a week. I will try call you again next week..

John


----------



## Flat Nasty

the huevos on that buck are massive! I mean the horns!


----------



## tshort

This buck, WOW!!!










Do you know anything about him? Was he bred and released or just an outcome of the previous program on the ranch?


----------



## WillieT

That deer has a cactus on his head.


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Man ol Man, talking about drops!!!. Bucks are looking great, I am headed west for a week. I will try call you again next week..
> 
> John


Sounds good man! Let me know if your in the area. Weâ€™ll take a ride around the ranch and have a cold one... or 2 ðŸ˜œ


----------



## broadonrod

Flat Nasty said:


> the huevos on that buck are massive! I mean the horns!


Ya he growing ðŸ˜‚


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> This buck, WOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know anything about him? Was he bred and released or just an outcome of the previous program on the ranch?


This Buck is a 4 year old pure South Texas genetics. I searched hard before picking out this Buck. 
A good friend of mine brought him to us last year and he has been in our DMP with 16 does since last September. 
He will probably live a long life running around the ranch. His background has an incredible history. We have been very cautious choosing the deer we have introduced to the ranch going with pure South Texas genetics. 
Itâ€™s a more expensive route but Iâ€™m already happy we did it that way.
He produced lots of fawns this year. Iâ€™m hoping the majority of them are making it in the wild now. 
We have no breeder license or breed pends other than that DMP so Iâ€™m thinking about trying to catch another buck and do it one more year then take it down and let the ranch do its thing. 
Our mix of native bucks and 2 year old bucks we have added are looking way better than I hoped for. Hopefully this buck keeps on reproducing and a lion doesnâ€™t get him. We saw track again last week. 
Iâ€™ve been an avid LF guy for years and building the Chittim-Holden Pasture Deer Lease for the past 17 years has my heart and sole and still is... but this ranch has become a lot of fun and Iâ€™m learning a lot every trip down there. 
I think the bucks on the Cactus Flat Ranch are more elusive than most on our Low Fence Pasture. 
Iâ€™m super excited to see what we can turn the Cactus Flat Ranch into over the next 3-5 years. This ole boy in the picture no matter what has now started the process.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*



WillieT said:


> That deer has a cactus on his head.


I really like this Buck WillieT. 
Iâ€™ve seen him 4 or 5 times this year and heâ€™s a heart thumper when he walks out. Canâ€™t wait to see him once he rubs out.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Back to a few of our Low Fence Bucks on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease.
I really like the big Typical 12. He put in the tines this year! The second buck added a big tweaner and the 3rd buck just exploded! 
Iâ€™m really looking forward to this season, other than worried about tanks going dry later in the year it all going pretty smooth this year.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Isn't this just your second year with Cactus Flats? Surely it was well managed before you bought it to be this great so soon?


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Isn't this just your second year with Cactus Flats? Surely it was well managed before you bought it to be this great so soon?


The ranch has a lot of deer. We shot out most of what we didnâ€™t want on there and fixing to go to work on the ones we didnâ€™t get last season this coming October. The old owner told me they had never taken a buck on the ranch over 169 6/8â€. They were feeding L&E with around one feeder per 125 acres and they targeted much younger bucks than we like to harvest.
Last year we completely changed the feeding program to a Double Down Feeder per 100 acres. We shot a lot of does, shot every buck we did feel had the best potential and left only what we thought would be the best Bucks to breed for the future. I got with a buddy that raises deer and brought in several South Texas does and some 1-2 year old bucks to get the ball rolling and mix up genetics. Iâ€™m Not planning on waiting 17 years to build this ranch ðŸ˜‰. I thebrought in 1-3 year old bucks and used him as a DMP buck with 16 more does. 
That was a fun experience but was a one time deal. 
The bucks we did leave on the ranch that were there when I bought it have exploded! Iâ€™m really very proud of how they turned out this year on DD. 
The old owner in 21 years again said he took â€œ0â€ bucks over 170 ever, we have several original Bucks now on the place Iâ€™ve seen that will score from 170 to well in the 200s in one year! We added 3 more feeders last April and several water stations. 
I learned a lot already this year on this ranch. We did buy it to use for experimenting with or feed blends, minerals and over all experiments growing bigger deer. 
Now Iâ€™m ready to see just how big we can grow Bucks in the pasture without pens. My heart will still always be on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease 
Iâ€™ve spent exactly 1/3 of my life building that deer herd on the Low Fence ranch. This new ranch will be our place to learn on and build fast. 
We do have a LOT of deer on the Cactus Flat so we will have to take a lot of deer year to year being a fenced ranch. We plan on taking several this year. 
Itâ€™s fun learning and seeing deer hunting from both sides of the road. High fence and low Fence. Itâ€™s all fun, we are all hunters and Iâ€™m hoping to help build those to styles of hunting into one group of hunters and hope to have an impact bringing all hunters together. There is so much negativity online when so many of us High or Low Fence show the same passion â€œDeer Huntingâ€ 
Iâ€™ll be there first to admit. Itâ€™s nice knowing the monsters on my personal ranch arenâ€™t going anywhere, neighbors arenâ€™t shooting them and I get to control whatâ€™s there. Im ready to see some of these bucks finish out and start getting pictures from the stands.
[email protected]
Brett Holden


----------



## sundownbrown

its gonna fun finding sheds there I bet


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> its gonna fun finding sheds there I bet


 The fun shed hunt is at the Holden Pasture Deer Lease! 
We found around 200 so far this year. 
This is one of the piles we have at the ranch and our guest house. 
Shed hunting is one of my favorite things to do on the ranch.


----------



## ROBOWADER

That pile is triple what it was when I was there. WOW!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



ROBOWADER said:


> That pile is triple what it was when I was there. WOW!


Yes Sr we started a new pile in the guest room. 
I love the April shed hunts. 
Hereâ€™s a big 10 point that showed up on Trail Camera.
We are going through 3 more cards. Iâ€™ll post more pics later.
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Cactus Flat Ranch*

Picture from yesterday at one of our bow blinds. 
This buck exploded in antler growth over the last 30 days.


----------



## bowmansdad

Absolute monster, fixing to get interesting!


----------



## WillieT

Iâ€™m ready for your season to start.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Picture from yesterday at one of our bow blinds.
> This buck exploded in antler growth over the last 30 days.


Good gosh that looks huge to me.


----------



## sundownbrown

broadonrod said:


> Picture from yesterday at one of our bow blinds.
> This buck exploded in antler growth over the last 30 days.


Holy s**t!


----------



## Brian P.

That is just crazy the numbers and quality of deer yau'll have at the lease and now Cactus Flats. Yau'll are doing everything right. Can't wait to start seeing them out of velvet !!


----------



## Hookem2012

Lookin Good Brett. I am impressed each and every year I follow you. Glad to see your little man has the passion as well. Keep on posting and the best of luck to you and your crew this season.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Thanks fellas for all the replies! Been super busy at both ranches getting ready for season. Crazy busy at the Cactus Flat Ranch. 
Weâ€™ve made a lot of progress int the past week. 
Got the pool poured, built and poured a Peala pond for animals to water at in the front yard of ranch house. 
Painted all the outbuildings to match house.
Pouring around 5000 more square feet of concrete tomorrow. 
Finished up the big tank in front pasture and just moved to finish up the other one we started 2 months ago. 
Itâ€™s been none stop but all coming together.
The lease pasture has been busy as well. We just finished topping off all the protein and corn feeders. Painted the inside of 8 bow blinds and got them back to the pasture.
The bucks are looking better than ever this season.
We have still only run 6 cameras out if 70 feeders and we are seeing some crazy bucks. I never imagined growing Low Fence Bucks like we are seeing this year.
I said that last year on here but this season is definitely a full caliber better than last. 
Starting this Sunday or Monday we will be checking 3 new cameras on the family pasture which will make 9 total. They have been running over a week now. Iâ€™m excited to see whatâ€™s eaten all this feed over the summer. 
Iâ€™ll get more pictures posted soon. Thanks again for the kind words.

Here is the piebald buck we have posted for a few years. 
He exploded. Maybe the coolest buck Iâ€™ve ever seen. 
Brett Holden


----------



## jtburf

Dang look at all the mass!! Piebald buck is 2cool!!!


John


----------



## sundownbrown

that is very cool


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Dang look at all the mass!! Piebald buck is 2cool!!!
> 
> John


 He did very well this year. I might bow hunt him my self this season. He was a 9 point with a kicker last year and I think heâ€™s 15 points this year. He got much wider too. Looking forward to seeing him from the stand.



sundownbrown said:


> that is very cool


Yes Sr. Iâ€™ve never seen anything like him. 
He gets more white every year.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Iâ€™m guessing these 2 bucks are brothers.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> ...... Painted the inside of 8 bow blinds and got them back to the pasture.......


LOL, I used a lot of flat black spray paint through the years. It tends to turn to a dark grey and matches so well with oak bark. Walmart had a dark gray exterior flat latex that was good too.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> LOL, I used a lot of flat black spray paint through the years. It tends to turn to a dark grey and matches so well with oak bark. Walmart had a dark gray exterior flat latex that was good too.


We did these with black bed liner spray. 
We have a little extra help with us this year. Gage is a wildlife biologist intern from the Austin area. He did a great job on the blinds. 
The paint jobs look like they were done in the factory. We have 4 more to go.


----------



## broadonrod

*Texas Wildlife Supply Deer Blinds*

Monica got a new Texas Wildlife Supply 5x7 tower stand. 
Itâ€™s a gun/bucks w combo. We actually have 6 new TWS blinds in the Holden Pasture Deer Lease and outfitted the Cactus Flat Ranch with 6 more of the same.
Their blinds and feeders are almost â€œoverbuiltâ€. We are slowly changing out several more our blinds and feeders to Texas Wildlife Supply Equipment.


----------



## WillieT

Lots going on. Those are some beautiful deer. The piebald is really unique.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*



WillieT said:


> Lots going on. Those are some beautiful deer. The piebald is really unique.


Thanks WillieT! 
Hereâ€™s a few photos sent to me today from the Cactus Flat Ranch. 
Slab and porch getting done at one of the guest houses. 
Peala pool getting knocked out. Finally getting painted. 
Still a lot to do but coming along much faster now.
Iâ€™ll put some more Trail Camera pictures up from the Holden Pasture Deer Lease later. Iâ€™m looking forward to checking our 3 new cards Sunday!


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

The guys are knocking out the Pea pond 69 yards behind the main house. 
Iâ€™ll post finished pictures when they are done. 
It will have an access ramp for animals to walkout on one side. 
An automatic 1-1/4â€ varmint proof fill float and 3â€™ deep. The edge will be 3-4â€ above ground. 
We are pouring a 3â€™ wide apron around the perimeter 2â€ under ground that gets buried and stoning the rim with rock from the ranch. 
I though it would be cool to see the animals come in to water at the house. 
We plan on putting a protein feeder right next to it.


----------



## FREON

Everything at the new ranch is looking great bud!


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*



FREON said:


> Everything at the new ranch is looking great bud!


Thanks Freon 
Still a long ways to go. 
They started today on our cook area and outdoor kitchen. 
Next week we hope to have most of the stone done and both fire pits. 
Hereâ€™s also I picture of our 3 bay cleaning station. 
Getting a roll up garage door company out there has been a challenge. 
Three companies have said they were coming and none have shown up. 
We have 4 big roll up doors to put in. I guess we will be doing that our selves.


----------



## WillieT

Very nice.


----------



## DR_Smith

Great job and looking awesome! Itâ€™s neat seeing it all come together


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*



WillieT said:


> Very nice.


Thanks WillieT.



DR_Smith said:


> Great job and looking awesome! Itâ€™s neat seeing it all come together


Thanks DR_Smith.

Here is the 16x3â€™ water hole we are putting in the back of the house and here is the progress on the pool. 
Those should be stoned and finished this week. 
Carlos is the gentleman doing it for me and all great so far. 
Heâ€™s been in the ball. Iâ€™ll post pictures of it as he finishes up. 
He is just doing a water test in it now. Going to drain it tomorrow.


----------



## gary.curlin

Have you done anything with the cool old house at Cactus Flats? The picture you posted had 2 boys standing in front of it.
Red with sheet metal roof.+

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER

Pool looks awesome!


----------



## sundownbrown

That water hole for the animals is a great idea, you could hunt off the back porch,lol


----------



## hjm

Brett, thanks for having Marty and I out last week. We enjoyed the visit and we enjoyed checking cards with you.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*



gary.curlin said:


> Have you done anything with the cool old house at Cactus Flats? The picture you posted had 2 boys standing in front of it.
> Red with sheet metal roof.+
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


Hereâ€™s the old house at the Cactus Flat Ranch. 
We havenâ€™t started on it yet. 
Hope to have everything wrapped up in the next couple of months. We have been crazy busy working at the lease and Cactus Flat. 
Hereâ€™s a few pictures from this week and the old house. 
Pool, fire pit, water well, camp Peala pond and walkways getting stone starting tomorrow. Iâ€™ll post more pics when they are finished. 
Iâ€™m excited to get that knocked out. 
Itâ€™s so nice to have endless water available on the Cactus Flat Ranch. 
Not used to that. We donâ€™t have a well on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease but have 3 on the cactus flat. One puts out around 80 gallons per minute. 
Twi new 2 acre tanks are finished and water pipes to them. We just started filling these 2 of the 3 this week and finished filling the other last week. We are in the middle of digging our 4th new tank now. Should be done next week. It was a tank already there we are making it much bigger and deeper. The 2 new ones are over 20â€™ deep and we made islands in them. Iâ€™m planning on doing 2 more small tanks. 
Canâ€™t have to much water when trying to grow big deer. It sure has made it nice.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*



ROBOWADER said:


> Pool looks awesome!


Thanks! Iâ€™ll get pictures up tomorrow as they get the stone work going.



sundownbrown said:


> That water hole for the animals is a great idea, you could hunt off the back porch,lol


We put it right behind the house. Already have several deer hitting it. 
Going to do a stone rim around it and a night light so we can watch it from in the house and from back patio. They are pouring the slab for back patio this week.
Got it filled up with the float system going a few days ago,
Carlos is doing an incredible job out there!


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease - Low Fence Monster Bucks*



hjm said:


> Brett, thanks for having Marty and I out last week. We enjoyed the visit and we enjoyed checking cards with you.


It was a blast! I havenâ€™t had time to post any trail camera pictures. Iâ€™ll post a few from that card pull tonight. Tell Marty heâ€™s welcome to come set and do our count with us. I know he really wanted to see some of those deer on the hoof. It was a pleasure meeting him.

Hereâ€™s a few pictures, we have looked at 8 feeders out of 70 now. I still have 2 cards I havenâ€™t gone through yet. Iâ€™ll get more pics up. Looking forward to this weekend and hoping my dad gets one of the 3 bucks we looked at together this week. Good luck this weekend! Keep in touch and keep that Double Down Rolling 
I see what your growing over there ðŸ˜œ.


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease - Low Fence Monster Bucks of Double Down Deer Feed*

Few more pictures of bucks hitting the Double Down Deer Feed.


----------



## broadonrod

*Low fence bucks of Double Down Deer Feed*

Few more bucks on the Double Down Deer Feed
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## jtburf

Looking great, been getting any rain showers?

Looks like a drop year for you all!

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Looking great, been getting any rain showers?
> 
> Looks like a drop year for you all!
> 
> John


John itâ€™s so dry we are afraid to shred around the stands. Hitting a rock could start a fire. 
We have 2 dry tanks now but set up for that with plenty of water stations we added last year. Just time and work keeping them filled up. Worst drought Iâ€™ve seen yet at the lease. 
We are seeing alot drop-tines. We saw 14 bucks on cameras with 1â€-10â€ drop-tines in the last 2 cards we pulled. We are also seeing more kickers and extra tines than I can ever remember. Hands down over all our best looking bucks Iâ€™ve ever seen at the lease this year. 
Iâ€™m super excited to get season rolling. It all starts this Saturday. Thereâ€™s several bucks we have seen already on the list. Lots of our old bucks did very well. 
We have a lot of bucks to take off this season. We are still booking management hunts and just put on an extra 3rd guide to help for the season. 
If anyone wants to book a management or trophy hunt on the Holden Pasture email me at 
[email protected] or PM me here on 2cool. 
We are fully booked on management deer at the Cactus Flat Ranch but we do have 2 trophy hunts left to offer there. 
The Holden Pasture Deer Lease we are going to book all we can. Iâ€™m hoping to take off more bucks this year than last. 
We already booked what we did last season and really hope to book another 10-15. 
We are offering a few cheaper shorter hunts this year as well. 
Usually our hunts are 3 days 2 nights/ 4 hunts which we still have available. We are going to offer 2 days 1 night- 2/hunts to make it more affordable for some and help us hit the quota we want on harvest. 
We have a lot of bucks to take!


----------



## WillieT

Yâ€™all have been hard at it. Things are really looking good at both places. I keep up with you on Facebook too. Deer are looking exceptionally good. Was a little worried because you hadnâ€™t posted here in a while, but now I understand why. Iâ€™m excited to see some arrows flying.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

Hereâ€™s a few pictures from the Cactus Flat Ranch last week.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Yâ€™all have been hard at it. Things are really looking good at both places. I keep up with you on Facebook too. Deer are looking exceptionally good. Was a little worried because you hadnâ€™t posted here in a while, but now I understand why. Iâ€™m excited to see some arrows flying.


Just been so busy WillieT. 
Iâ€™ll have more time to post once we are in the stands. 
Double Down has kept me really busy. Itâ€™s become a full time job but deer hunting and growing big deer is one of my main passions so it's a fun job no complaints.... Iâ€™m really excited about this season!


----------



## fishinguy

Looks like yall have put in a ton of work. I'm sure it will all pay off. Everything is looking great.


----------



## gary.curlin

Do you have any old school traditional bowhunting friends that could tie one of those arrowheads on a shaft. It would be cool to see one used hundreds of years after the first go around!!!

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Few more pictures of bucks hitting the Double Down Deer Feed.


Holy Moly!!!, there should be some low fence giants hit the ground. Double Down has done them wonders!!


----------



## broadonrod

fishinguy said:


> Looks like yall have put in a ton of work. I'm sure it will all pay off. Everything is looking great.


Thanks! Just hope to finish one day. ðŸ˜‚ never ends...



gary.curlin said:


> Do you have any old school traditional bowhunting friends that could tie one of those arrowheads on a shaft. It would be cool to see one used hundreds of years after the first go around!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


 That would be cool!



Midlandtxhunter said:


> Holy Moly!!!, there should be some low fence giants hit the ground. Double Down has done them wonders!!


Never seen the Bucks look this good. Not even close. I donâ€™t know what will hit the ground yet but man Iâ€™m excited to see some deer from the stands. 
Year Round feed and water making a huge difference.


----------



## broadonrod

*Hogzilla*

This is the results when a boar and sow break into the Double Down Protein station all summer. Pictures every night. 
Biggest hogs Iâ€™ve ever seen on our lease in 17 years.


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease DoubleDownDeerFeed*

Three bucks hanging at that feeder with Hogzilla


----------



## hjm

Monsters


----------



## ROBOWADER

Those deer are would make sweet mounts with bloody horns.



broadonrod said:


> Hereâ€™s a few pictures from the Cactus Flat Ranch last week.


----------



## sundownbrown

What was that one picture of some guy with a hat in the picture collage?


----------



## red-fin

*WOW*

Hello Brett,

When we were down a few years ago I never imagined that your animals could get even better than they were then. Its unbelievable that it has improved so much. I had some time last night and caught up on your thread just awesome to look at these deer and your ranches. Colton still talks about the "mgmt" hunt he won and the deer he killed and animals he saw. Congratulations on all the hard work paying off so big. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FREON

You getting any of that rain bud, or is it just west of you?


----------



## broadonrod

hjm said:


> Monsters


Saturday hunting a monster with the old man. He had a valve put in his heart 10 days ago and will be here tomorrow. Die hard! Lol



ROBOWADER said:


> Those deer are would make sweet mounts with bloody horns.


 ya that would be cool!



sundownbrown said:


> What was that one picture of some guy with a hat in the picture collage?


That was me with a porcupine in a tree.


----------



## broadonrod

red-fin said:


> Hello Brett,
> 
> When we were down a few years ago I never imagined that your animals could get even better than they were then. Its unbelievable that it has improved so much. I had some time last night and caught up on your thread just awesome to look at these deer and your ranches. Colton still talks about the "mgmt" hunt he won and the deer he killed and animals he saw. Congratulations on all the hard work paying off so big. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks! The deer this year are bigger overall than I ever imagined happening.
Itâ€™s definitely our best looking bucks ever. Way better. 
We are now seeing our mature bucks raised on the ranch from fawns that have been fed Double Down their entire life. Iâ€™m super excited and never imagined seeing Bucks like we have this year on a low fence lease,



FREON said:


> You getting any of that rain bud, or is it just west of you?


No rain here. One ranch over ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

Pool, walkway and fire pits coming along should be finished with stone Sunday.


----------



## jtburf

Brett,

The ranch will be a show place when you finish it!!! 

Looking great!


JOhn


----------



## sundownbrown

broadonrod said:


> Saturday hunting a monster with the old man. He had a valve put in his heart 10 days ago and will be here tomorrow. Die hard! Lol
> 
> ya that would be cool!
> 
> That was me with a porcupine in a tree.


I know that was you, but it looked like a chucky doll with a double down hat.


----------



## sundownbrown

broadonrod said:


> Hereâ€™s a few pictures from the Cactus Flat Ranch last week.


it is in the first collage in this post


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> I know that was you, but it looked like a chucky doll with a double down hat.


ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Brett,
> 
> The ranch will be a show place when you finish it!!!
> 
> Looking great!
> 
> JOhn


Thanks John. 
Itâ€™s coming along still a lot to do. 
Hereâ€™s another tank we started digging last week and hereâ€™s one we started filling last week. 80 gallons a minute going in and itâ€™s about 1/4 full in a week. 
The dove have found the new tanks. Iâ€™ll bet we saw literally a thousand birds swarming in yesterday evening when I drove down to check on this tank. 
It was crazy. I think Iâ€™m going to take little man over there and get dinner this weekend. 
Iâ€™ll get some more pictures up later. 
My dads headed this way with my nephew. Iâ€™m going to go make sure his crossbow is sighted in. 
We have 5 bucks that weâ€™ve seen already on the family pasture that fit his goals so far. 
Iâ€™m hoping he gets one Saturday morning. 
He is probably hunting 2 trophies this year, hope one hits the ground tomorrow.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thanks John.
> Itâ€™s coming along still a lot to do.
> Hereâ€™s another tank we started digging last week and hereâ€™s one we started filling last week. 80 gallons a minute going in and itâ€™s about 1/4 full in a week.
> The dove have found the new tanks. Iâ€™ll bet we saw literally a thousand birds swarming in yesterday evening when I drove down to check on this tank.
> It was crazy. I think Iâ€™m going to take little man over there and get dinner this weekend.
> Iâ€™ll get some more pictures up later.
> My dads headed this way with my nephew. Iâ€™m going to go make sure his crossbow is sighted in.
> We have 5 bucks that weâ€™ve seen already on the family pasture that fit his goals so far.
> Iâ€™m hoping he gets one Saturday morning.
> He is probably hunting 2 trophies this year, hope one hits the ground tomorrow.


That is great!!! Keep us posted on Pop's hunts!!

John


----------



## sundownbrown

Im jealous of all the hunters tomorrow, I have to work a high school football game of course on opening weekend, but I will be in the blind next weekend. Good luck to all the hunters


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> That is great!!! Keep us posted on Pop's hunts!!
> 
> John


 Thanks John... old man has a couple on his hit list this year. Iâ€™m excited for him. Hopefully they cooperate!



sundownbrown said:


> Im jealous of all the hunters tomorrow, I have to work a high school football game of course on opening weekend, but I will be in the blind next weekend. Good luck to all the hunters


Good luck next weekend! Itâ€™s hot here and really donâ€™t know how good the hunting will be.


----------



## sundownbrown

broadonrod said:


> Thanks John... old man has a couple on his hit list this year. Iâ€™m excited for him. Hopefully they cooperate!
> 
> Good luck next weekend! Itâ€™s hot here and really donâ€™t know how good the hunting will be.


yeah tell me about it


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- Cactus Flat Ranch*

Hereâ€™s a few pictures from yesterday at the Cactus Flat Ranch. 
Bucks are rubbed out and bachelor up.


----------



## bowmansdad

Canâ€™t wait to see what the youngsters lay down this weekend! The CFR is looking great, Brett! :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch - Double Down Deer Feed*



bowmansdad said:


> Canâ€™t wait to see what the youngsters lay down this weekend! The CFR is looking great, Brett! :cheers:


Thanks man! Good luck to you and your group this season! 
Hereâ€™s a few more from the Cactus Flat Ranch.
Iâ€™m finally getting a little time freed up.


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Finally! Live from the stands! 
8 does, 5 fawns and a yearling buck. 
Monica text she has already seen 2 monsters. 
Little man playing hooky for opening now season with dad ðŸ˜Š.


----------



## broadonrod

Second yearling buck is a spike.. we donâ€™t shoot spikes but we have a lot.


----------



## WillieT

Lookin good. Whoâ€™s gonna draw first blood? Looking forward to finding out. Wish yâ€™all all the best.


----------



## bowmansdad

Canâ€™t wait for the morning pics! Iâ€™m betting little man lays one down first!:smile::smile:


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Lookin good. Whoâ€™s gonna draw first blood? Looking forward to finding out. Wish yâ€™all all the best.


Right now we have a guest hunter hunting a big 8 in the morning. Heâ€™s in the blind scouting now. Could be him or my dad with first blood. 
My dad has a couple good ones on the hit list in our family pasture.



bowmansdad said:


> Canâ€™t wait for the morning pics! Iâ€™m betting little man lays one down first!:smile::smile:


Think little man is going to wait until rifle season here at the lease. We are not MLD so itâ€™s bows only here. 
We might go hunt the cactus flat tomorrow evening and hunt him a buck.

Couple of young bucks walking in finally.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to yâ€™all. Hope the old man gets a monster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

First nice buck but 200 yards away and never stopped.


----------



## Flat Nasty

That’s awesome I went and checked all my stuff and put everything in my blind for tomorrow that way I just have to sneak in and sit down!


----------



## broadonrod

Flat Nasty said:


> Thatâ€™s awesome I went and checked all my stuff and put everything in my blind for tomorrow that way I just have to sneak in and sit down!


No blood this morning other than a hog. 
Slow morning here. 
Looked at a few trail cameras last night. Here a cool old buck that really did well and a a young 12 that added a pile of inches. 
Evenings are much better right now with this heat but the deer are super still super spooky.


----------



## Flat Nasty

Nothing here yet as well. Had to walk past a bunch of pigs to get in the stand and a small 2 year old came in for a few min but he was spooky as well. I will be in the stand all day. The one I am after has shown up through out the day and with scattered storms the cooler weather might get him moving 
Evenings are much better right now with this heat but the deer are super still super spooky..[/


----------



## bowmansdad

Well, heck, good luck to all this evening, those bucks are studs!


----------



## WillieT

Looking good. Maybe this evening.


----------



## broadonrod

Flat Nasty said:


> Nothing here yet as well. Had to walk past a bunch of pigs to get in the stand and a small 2 year old came in for a few min but he was spooky as well. I will be in the stand all day. The one I am after has shown up through out the day and with scattered storms the cooler weather might get him moving
> Evenings are much better right now with this heat but the deer are super still super spooky..[/


 good luck!!!



bowmansdad said:


> Well, heck, good luck to all this evening, those bucks are studs!


Thanks!!!



WillieT said:


> Looking good. Maybe this evening.


Hope so! Going to give it another shot. 
Thanks!

We are taking an afternoon break and drove over to the Cactus Flat Ranch to check on some project- progress. 
Little man couldnâ€™t resist a quick swim in one of the tanks we are filling. 
Fixing to head back to the lease and get back in the stands.


----------



## WillieT

Nothing wrong with a quick dip on a hot day.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck hope to see some bbd pictures soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Nothing wrong with a quick dip on a hot day.


ya except trying to get him out! 
10 minutes turned into 45 lol.



rudytail10 said:


> Good luck hope to see some bbd pictures soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iâ€™m the stand with my dad. We have 2 bucks at this stand we want to look at.
I think both of them will make the mark heâ€™s looking for and both are 10 year old plus bucks we have years of footage on. 
Monica saw 3 really big deer yesterday evening. 
Two of them donâ€™t meat out age criteria of our management plan but one is a very old deer she has watched for years. 
He is a really good one and she is going back to video him again this evening if he shows. 
She is 50/50 on taking him or waiting on a bigger deer. 
Everyone in camp is just scratching their heads wondering what sheâ€™s thinking lol. 
Heâ€™s an amazing deer but she may be the most picky hunter or huntress in Texas.

First 2 does and a fawn walking in now and 2 big a toms. 
Hopefully one of these monsters show up and gets an arrow this eve.


----------



## broadonrod

2 yearling bucks, 5 does and 3 fawns. 
Itâ€™s getting to be that time.


----------



## broadonrod

First buck in over 1 year old. 
This guys probably 12 lol
On the management buck list he goes!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> First buck in over 1 year old.
> 
> This guys probably 12 lol
> 
> On the management buck list he goes!


Old warrior there. Looks like the old ones are moving in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Gnarly


----------



## broadonrod

Getting to late for pics but we have these two from 10 minutes ago and 3 more even better out front now. Wish they would have come in earlier. 
An incredible hunt this evening with my dad just still a little hit out for early action.


----------



## rudytail10

The mass just keeps getting better and better every year. Incredible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

Canâ€™t wait to see some more monsters hope all was well today!!
Nothing but concrete here keep the pics coming Brother!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> The mass just keeps getting better and better every year. Incredible
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Sr. Our overall mass on the ranch has really increased. 
We have counted over 20 droptine deer this season so far and only run cameras on 9 feeders out of 70 and set at 6 blinds in the last 2 days. Each year Iâ€™m learning more about nutrition and deer and each year the ranch is progressing beyond what I ever hoped for. 
This year more than ever. Crazy stuff. I canâ€™t wait for you to get here and see this.

Iâ€™m setting here with my dad right now debating on shooting a buck we are watching if he comes into range. Heâ€™s thinking we might give him another year and start hunting another buck. Iâ€™m blown away...

Big young 10 walking in Iâ€™ll get a quick pic to post. The other buck just walked off if he comes back Iâ€™ll post him as well.


----------



## broadonrod

*Down Down Deer Feed - Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Heâ€™s actually a 12 just noticed in the photos heâ€™s got split brows. 
2 more good ones walking in now.


----------



## rudytail10

Iâ€™m ready for sure. Good luck to your dad hope he nails a monster. Iâ€™m glad he was able to get out there I bet heâ€™s pumped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

What a stud. Not shooting that deer takes discipline.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> What a stud. Not shooting that deer takes discipline.


Willie thatâ€™s not the one we were looking st ðŸ˜œ. 
Thatâ€™s a 4 year old 10. 
The other we are thinking about taking is about 35â€ bigger. Old man is getting picky lol!


----------



## WillieT

Wow


----------



## 257wbymag

Looks like another great year


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I always find this thread late, but just skimmed through it....
Amazing as always...
Looking forward to seeing some big boys this year...


The CFR is something else!
Congrats on all your hard work!
Iâ€™m tuned in!

Mike



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Wow


Yes Sr! Thatâ€™s what I was saying this evening! Never seen the Bucks look so good.



257wbymag said:


> Looks like another great year


Thanks! Best year ever for sure. Iâ€™m pumped!



Mikeyhunts said:


> I always find this thread late, but just skimmed through it....
> Amazing as always...
> Looking forward to seeing some big boys this year...
> 
> The CFR is something else!
> Congrats on all your hard work!
> Iâ€™m tuned in!
> 
> Mike
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mike! 
Hope you make a trip to see us this year!

Hereâ€™s a pretty 16 point from this evening. 
.


----------



## pacontender

Great bucks. Ready to see a giant hit the ground!


----------



## Gearman

Just got my 2cool account figured out on my iPad , spent the last hour reading it all. Bucks look great this year for sure!!


----------



## FREON

How old do you think that 16 is Brett? Looks like he is still pretty much in velvet.


----------



## bowmansdad

Those are great looking bucks, makes you wonder what your wife and Dad are seeing!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> !
> 
> Thanks Mike!
> 
> Hope you make a trip to see us this year!
> 
> .
> 
> .


I hope I get invited!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

pacontender said:


> Great bucks. Ready to see a giant hit the ground!


Me too! Need a cold front. Good luck to you as well. 


Gearman said:


> Just got my 2cool account figured out on my iPad , spent the last hour reading it all. Bucks look great this year for sure!!





FREON said:


> How old do you think that 16 is Brett? Looks like he is still pretty much in velvet.


Think he is 6 this year. We have several just now rubbing out and a few still not rubbed at all. The majority are finished though.



bowmansdad said:


> Those are great looking bucks, makes you wonder what your wife and Dad are seeing!:biggrin::biggrin:


Monica passed a couple of really good bucks. One of them I really wish she would have nailed. 
Iâ€™ve been hunting with my dad and seeing a few good ones but most of the big deer have come in at dark/30. 
Just need some cooler weather.



Mikeyhunts said:


> I hope I get invited!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your always welcome Mikey!
Give me a shout when you get some time to makes a trip down.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

Snapped this shot of a green jay while setting at a tank.


----------



## WillieT

Beautiful bird.


----------



## hjm

Cool picture!


----------



## PresidentThump

Brett, I've enjoyed following this thread for years. One of the first things I do when I get to the office Monday morning, is have a cup of coffee and catch up on the deer on the Nunley Chittum. Definitely look forward to it every week, amazing ranch with some awesome animals!


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Beautiful bird.


I love those green jays WillieT seeing more every year it seems.



hjm said:


> Cool picture!


He just set there. Every time I try to get a pic they seem to fly off before Iâ€™m ready.


PresidentThump said:


> Brett, I've enjoyed following this thread for years. One of the first things I do when I get to the office Monday morning, is have a cup of coffee and catch up on the deer on the Nunley Chittum. Definitely look forward to it every week, amazing ranch with some awesome animals!


Thanks! I appreciate the kind words.
Iâ€™m going to get more pics up as season gets rolling. 
The Cactus Flat Ranch has had me crazy busy with construction projects. 
We havenâ€™t set in a blind there yet. 
The Lease pasture has the best deer Iâ€™ve seen by far this year. Iâ€™m super excited about the season and seeing these bucks in the hoof.! Thanks again for the kind replies!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Had to try out one of the Spy Point Cameras. 
Getting my first pictures sent to me now.


----------



## broadonrod

Another one just walked in. 
Cool triple brows


----------



## STXbowhunt

Not including last year, it seemed like your dad always killed a giant in the first couple of weeks of bow season. Last year was super wet so understandable. This year though I would imagine is very dry like most of the brush country. Does he have a couple bucks in mind? Best of luck to you on both the lease and CFR!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

STXbowhunt said:


> Not including last year, it seemed like your dad always killed a giant in the first couple of weeks of bow season. Last year was super wet so understandable. This year though I would imagine is very dry like most of the brush country. Does he have a couple bucks in mind? Best of luck to you on both the lease and CFR!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!!! 
He and I hunted together and hunted 2 different stands over the weekend. 
The old man took 5- 200â€ bucks in 5 years. Last year he took a 194. 
We have 5 bucks we think will make 200â€ at the 2 stands we hunted last weekend together and only saw one of them and it was just for a second and was very late.
He was also out of crossbow range. Two of those five are younger bucks and 3 are really old ones. After I showed him a TC photo of the one buck in particular at the other stand we decided to move and hunt him. 
It was so hot the deer didnâ€™t move well and super spooky on top of that.
With as many old deer as we have this year I would put it past him t0 nail 2-200s this season. I hope he does. 
We have more than ever on the family pasture alone this season so Iâ€™m hoping it happens. 
Needs cold front!
Also he has a valve put in his heart right at 2 weeks ago
I didnâ€™t want to keep him down there more than a couple days. He went against his doctors orders already. ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Cool new trail cam images.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Take care of your dad and appreciate the time you have together, I know you do. The bucks look amazing this year. I hope you all get your biggest ever. Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



Mikeyhunts said:


> Cool new trail cam images.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks Mikey.
That camera worked for about an hour ðŸ™ˆ. Going to take them back and get something elseâ€™s.



WillieT said:


> Take care of your dad and appreciate the time you have together, I know you do. The bucks look amazing this year. I hope you all get your biggest ever. Thanks for taking us along.


Thanks! Canâ€™t wait to get him back to the lease.

Hereâ€™s a few Trail Camera Pictures from one of our 12 Double Down feeders at the Cactus Flat Ranch. 
The bucks are just about all rubbed out over there. 
Iâ€™m really enjoying watching the bucks on the Cactus Flat. 
We sold out on hunts over there and have several bucks we are passing to watch grow over the next few years. 
We do still have hunts available on the low fence - Holden Pasture Deer Lease and a lot of bucks to take off over there. We are just taking it easy on the Cactus Flat being only our second season on the ranch. The bucks got much bigger than we expected.


----------



## C-KRIGAR

broadonrod said:


> Thanks Mikey.
> 
> That camera worked for about an hour . Going to take them back and get something elseâ€™s.
> 
> Thanks! Canâ€™t wait to get him back to the lease.
> 
> Hereâ€™s a few Trail Camera Pictures from one of our 12 Double Down feeders at the Cactus Flat Ranch.
> 
> The bucks are just about all rubbed out over there.
> 
> Iâ€™m really enjoying watching the bucks on the Cactus Flat.
> 
> We sold out on hunts over there and have several bucks we are passing to watch grow over the next few years.
> 
> We do still have hunts available on the low fence - Holden Pasture Deer Lease and a lot of bucks to take off over there. We are just taking it easy on the Cactus Flat being only our second season on the ranch. The bucks got much bigger than we expected.


Goodness gracious they almost donâ€™t look real lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



C-KRIGAR said:


> Goodness gracious they almost donâ€™t look real lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya they got bigger than everyone expected this year not being raised in pens. 
We are experimenting with deer feed and minerals. 
Iâ€™ve sold my self lol. 
We did some experiments on the Holden Pasture as well in different areas with minerals. This will be my 5 year with the experiment and Iâ€™m 100% happy with what we are seeing. Especially on the lease. 
Now we are going to shoot more bucks than ever and give the bigger bucks some space.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



C-KRIGAR said:


> Goodness gracious they almost donâ€™t look real lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is still one of my favorites on our Low Fence Lease.
Picture is over a month old. Canâ€™t wait to see how this buck tubs out. 
Double Down Deer Feed has changed our lease. Never dreamed of seeing Low Fence deer like we are seeing this year. 
This Buck is part of our mineral experiment as well at the Holden Pasture Deer Lease.


----------



## WillieT

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch - Pila Pool*

Well Carlos is out doing him self. They are working on the fire pits and stone walkway walls now. We still have a long ways to go. 
Here is a picture he sent me yesterday. Not finished yet but itâ€™s starting to come together. 
Very responsible and very dependable business. Itâ€™s not easy finding contractors as honest and dependable as Carlos has been in the middle of nowhere.
My pool is 4â€™ deep and buried 2â€™ all the pool equipment is done and now they are going to drain it and do the inside. 
I havenâ€™t been to the Cactus Flat Ranch in a couple of days but canâ€™t wait to get back over there and check out what heâ€™s done. 
Here is Carlosâ€™s info for anyone looking for a Pila Pool, wildlife watering Pila or cattle pilas. 
Let him know Brett said to call. 
https://www.layneconstructionsouthtexas.com/pila-pools--more.html


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Hereâ€™s a few pictures from the last 30 minutes or so. 
This dang camera is not working at night ðŸ˜¡


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Cool one.


----------



## rudytail10

Needs to cool off soon. Great pictures. Hope your dad gets down there after this front thatâ€™s coming and nails a giant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

**** that pool is looking great


----------



## WillieT

Cactus Flats is going to be quite the place. Great pics as always.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Needs to cool off soon. Great pictures. Hope your dad gets down there after this front thatâ€™s coming and nails a giant.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Got him with me in the stand today. We just got here this evening. 100Â° but we are going to give it a shot.
There are at least 2 bucks coming into this blind that will break the 200 mark and 4 more that will go over 190. We are really looking to find one Buck we have watched here for years but who knows. Lots of good deer this year. Anything could pop up. Iâ€™m hoping he gets a couple good bucks this year. 
We have a lot of big, old bucks to hunt this season. More than Iâ€™ve ever seen.
Really need it to cool off though.



sundownbrown said:


> **** that pool is looking great


 Thanks! We stopped by the Cactus Flat on the way to the lease today. They got the inside painted today. Hereâ€™s a picture from this afternoon.



WillieT said:


> Cactus Flats is going to be quite the place. Great pics as always.


Thanks WillieT. Iâ€™ll be glad to get it all finished. 
30 loads of crushed limestone coming in starting tomorrow. 
We are starting on the camp and entrances road with the Rock. 
I canâ€™t wait to get that done. Itâ€™s stupid dusty. 
Here is the pool earlier today and the old man waiting on a monster in the heat.

First deer walking in now.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck Don. The Legend back at it again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Hammer time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Low Fence Bucks*

First 2 bucks to show up and both have droptines. 
Both are old enough by our management plan standards but not what we are looking for. 
Another buck walking in now. The bucks are hammering the Double Down Deer Feed. 
All 3 are at the protein feeder now.


----------



## willydavenport

Holy s what I wouldnâ€™t give to hunt that big 8 with the split brows and drop. What a stud.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Brett, did that double drop deer I filmed a couple years ago make it?
He still around?
He looked just like your logo!!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Brett,

Did that double drop deer that I filmed a couple years ago make it?
He still around?
He looked just like the DD logo.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Big one is here but to dark! ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## tshort

Dohhhhh!!!!

Man, deer are looking awesome this year!

...and I thought CF was just going to be a little family place. You're really going over the top there, Brett. Looking fantastic.


----------



## STXbowhunt

broadonrod said:


> Big one is here but to dark!


Was it light enough at least for your dad to get a look and see if he wants to hunt him?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

willydavenport said:


> Holy s what I wouldnâ€™t give to hunt that big 8 with the split brows and drop. What a stud.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love those big frames Willy! 
That old buck has been around for years. We call him â€œbloodyâ€. 
Itâ€™s his first year to have a drop and he will probably go on the hunt list.
Heâ€™s going to make someone very happy for sure.



Mikeyhunts said:


> Brett, did that double drop deer I filmed a couple years ago make it?
> He still around?
> He looked just like your logo!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Mikeyhunts said:


> Brett,
> 
> Did that double drop deer that I filmed a couple years ago make it?
> He still around?
> He looked just like the DD logo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mikey we havenâ€™t run any cameras and nobody had set at that stand this year yet. Heâ€™s a really old buck now so it could go either way. Hopefully he had a good year and put both his drops back on.
We gave seen over 20 droptine bucks so far this year. Iâ€™ll bet heâ€™s going to be big. 
I might even set at that stand this evening now that you mentioned him. 
There were several really good deer we let wall at that blind last season. Iâ€™m excited to see whats coming in there.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*



tshort said:


> Dohhhhh!!!!
> 
> Man, deer are looking awesome this year!
> 
> ...and I thought CF was just going to be a little family place.
> You're really going over the top there, Brett. Looking fantastic.


Thanks tshort 
I really bought the place for Double Down Deer Feed to experiment with minerals and feed blends. Just something fun to build and watch under a more controlled environment. 
The family has already grown to live it. So yes Sr it had become a family get away. Just working and building on the place has been fun.
Being fenced we will have to manage it a little harder. We are also going to use it to offer a few package hunts each year. We already booked solid this season and just booked our first 2 hunts for next year already. 
Itâ€™s been a lot of work but all fun! 
Thanks! If your ever this way give me a shout. Ill be happy to take a ride with ya around the ranch.


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease*



STXbowhunt said:


> Was it light enough at least for your dad to get a look and see if he wants to hunt him?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man he got to see him but not really good. 
Heâ€™s 100% blind in his left eye and gets a shot in his right eye every 2weeks. He still sees good out of his right eye but low light is tough on him.
I couldnâ€™t even count all the points yesterday I could just tell it was the deer by his frame. I think the buck is 10x10 looking at the couple of Trail Camera pictures we have. Hopefully he gets an arrow in him this weekend. 
I told my dad if we get him with the crossbow we will hunt another buck the same caliber once rifle season opens. There are a lot of big old post mature bucks this season that hit them score he strives for each year. Iâ€™m going to try and get him on 2-3 big ones this season in the family pasture. Life is too short. Iâ€™m going to try and spend a lot of time with him now while we can still do what he loves. 
Thanks for the replies! 
Brett Holden


----------



## bowmansdad

Good luck to yâ€™all, hope your Dad gets 3 or 4 good ones, I know that will make you happy as well. Canâ€™t wait to see what shows up with this cool weather coming.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Iâ€™m going to try and spend a lot of time with him now while we can still do what he loves.
> 
> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> Brett Holden


Thatâ€™s so important!!!!
Do it while you can.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> This is still one of my favorites on our Low Fence Lease.
> Picture is over a month old. Canâ€™t wait to see how this buck tubs out.
> Double Down Deer Feed has changed our lease. Never dreamed of seeing Low Fence deer like we are seeing this year.
> This Buck is part of our mineral experiment as well at the Holden Pasture Deer Lease.


Bullwinkle


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch - Double Down Deer Feed*



bowmansdad said:


> Good luck to yâ€™all, hope your Dad gets 3 or 4 good ones, I know that will make you happy as well. Canâ€™t wait to see what shows up with this cool weather coming.


Hope so! 
We could use cooler weather. 
We are both cooking in this blind!



Mikeyhunts said:


> Thatâ€™s so important!!!!
> Do it while you can.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Sr. Spent the day at the Cactus Flat Ranch and back at the lease now.
The old man found a pile of Arrowheads today. 
All within 100 yards of camp in 1 hour. 
He was as happy as Iâ€™ve seen him in a long time. 
Hereâ€™s a few pictures from today at the Cactus Flat Ranch.


----------



## WillieT

Very cool


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

First 2 bucks of the evening coming in.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Where is my cabin?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Where is my cabin?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All ready for ya. ðŸ˜‚


----------



## broadonrod

No show this evening.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> All ready for ya.


Looks good to me.
About what I can afford down there.

Lmao!
Place looks amazing.
Congrats on new venture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Looks good to me.
> About what I can afford down there.
> 
> Lmao!
> Place looks amazing.
> Congrats on new venture.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Again Mikey you just tell me when your ready to come. Your always welcome here.


----------



## DR_Smith

Awesome pictures Brett! Keep up the great work. 
So how difficult is it to choose which ranch to hunt or sit? I imagine you need to thin deer out on CFR so will that just be management stuff or are you planning on taking a trophy? 
Beautiful deer as always


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



DR_Smith said:


> Awesome pictures Brett! Keep up the great work.
> So how difficult is it to choose which ranch to hunt or sit? I imagine you need to thin deer out on CFR so will that just be management stuff or are you planning on taking a trophy?
> Beautiful deer as always


Thanks!!! 
Iâ€™m ready for this cooler weather headed this way. 
If your ever in our neck of the woods again give me a shout. 
We are going to take a few trophies off the Cactus Flat Ranch. 
We just ran Trail cameras and decided today to take offer a few cull/management hunts. We have more deer than we thought. 
I saw 8 bucks on one Trail Camera card weâ€™ve never seen before. 
Itâ€™s crazy how these deer can be so elusive. 
We are sold out on trophy hunts at the Cactus Flat for year. Iâ€™ll post pictures as bucks start hitting the ground but most of our hunts are booked for November. 
Here are a few pictures from the stand at the lease my last 2 evening hunts.
Thanks again! Itâ€™s good to see ya still here on 2cool. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Hereâ€™s a few more pictures Iâ€™ve taken this week these are from both ranches.
Iâ€™ll get more up later.


----------



## jtburf

**** there are some studs in this group. 

Great to see your dad with a refreshing beverage.

John


----------



## ROBOWADER

Those deer look great!


----------



## bowmansdad

Those are great looking bucks, they are in such good shape itâ€™s hard to tell how old they are!


----------



## DR_Smith

Thank you sir.
Hopefully this little front coming through at the end of the week will make you at least have to wear a long sleeve shirt in the stand. It has been way too hot lately. I imagine the deer will go crazy once they see some cooler weather.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Man the deer are looking great cant wait to see some big ones hit the ground!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies.
Been really busy here at the Cactus Flat Ranch. We are on our 25th load of rock delivers to camp. Knocking out the dusty road and camp area.
I did get a chance to go watch deer yesterday evening over here.
This cooler weather has the deer moving slot better. I hope to get back over to the lease this evening.


----------



## tshort

I know you've been asked 1000 times, but what lens do you use on your camera, Brett? The pics are outstanding as always.


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> I know you've been asked 1000 times, but what lens do you use on your camera, Brett? The pics are outstanding as always.


Here it is. 
Itâ€™s the 150-600
I have other lenses I use but this is my main one. 
Itâ€™s not that expensive for what it is and itâ€™s my main go to lens driving around and in stands.


----------



## hjm

awesome bucks!!


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> I know you've been asked 1000 times, but what lens do you use on your camera, Brett? The pics are outstanading as always.


A good example of what that lens can do tshort those axis are 175-200 yards resting camera on stealing wheel of the buggy


----------



## tshort

Wow, I was expecting a bigger lens. That's refreshing to see. Thanks.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Somebody woke up on the wrong side of the cactus.
Fighting over the Double Down Deer Feed station. 
Iâ€™ll bet this buck wins.


----------



## DR_Smith

Have any of the lease hunters picked out there deer or are they still looking? Or really hunted much?


----------



## WillieT

Iâ€™m ready to see some blood. Iâ€™m sure you are too. Maybe this cooler weather will get a few more moving.


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Have any of the lease hunters picked out there deer or are they still looking? Or really hunted much?


One crunched his truck last week with his 5th wheel and hasnâ€™t made it down yet
One broke a leg elk hunting and may not make it until December.
Another is coming in for his first hunt this weekend. 
Another saw a buck he liked last week donâ€™t know if heâ€™s going to stick with hunting that buck or not. Heâ€™s a double droptine deer with cool character. 
Trey, Jonathon, Me and Monica haven't found what we are looking for yet. 
Monica does have an old buck sheâ€™s thinking about hunting this weekend. 
My dad has a couple on the hit list on the family pasture. Iâ€™ve pretty much just been hunting looking for him a deer.
Slow star this season. Most are waiting for rifle season to kick off. 
We have a hunter coming in Friday to hunt a big 8. Hopefully that works out. 
Iâ€™m thinking about hunting that piebald deer my self this evening here in the family pasture .
Not sure yet.


----------



## bowmansdad

This weekend should get them stirring around, good luck to all!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Cactus Flat Ranch*



bowmansdad said:


> This weekend should get them stirring around, good luck to all!


Iâ€™m ready for the front. Itâ€™s crazy hit down here. 
We have been working non stop. Iâ€™ll post some progress pictures later of the Cactus Flat Ranch camp. We will be at 65 loads of limestone this evening just in camp around main house and lodge area.
Lot going on here. 
I did take the time yesterday evening to get a few pictures here at the Cactus Flat Ranch. Had a big boy feeding at camp where we spilled a couple of hundred lbs of Double Down at camp entrance. I was glad to see him close to camp. I hope he ends up staying at our camp feed station.


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s crazy. I think Iâ€™ll just hunt off the porch.


----------



## FREON

pretty good looking camp youngsta with a built in harem already. want to see a pic of that buck in last picture with his butt pointing at ya


----------



## AirbornXpress

Thatâ€™s what I call home


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Thatâ€™s crazy. I think Iâ€™ll just hunt off the porch.


I sure hope he stays around there this season. 


FREON said:


> pretty good looking camp youngsta with a built in harem already. want to see a pic of that buck in last picture with his butt pointing at ya


 Thanks! 
Iâ€™ll Post one soon as we see him again.



AirbornXpress said:


> Thatâ€™s what I call home


Thanks... itâ€™s getting there. Iâ€™ll be glad to get it all finished up.


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease DoubleDownDeerFeed*

Just got in the stand. Iâ€™m looking for an old buck my self this evening and brought my bow! There might be 2 bucks getting an arrow this evening. 
Hereâ€™s my first buck to walk in. 
They are liking this cool weather! 
More deer coming in right now.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck. Time to see some bbd pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck. Time to see some bbd pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


14 bucks here now. Not the one Iâ€™m after yet...


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- Low Fence Bucks*

First arrow of the year deployed! 
My buddy and guest, Daniel Senter just stuck a monster 8 point here on the family pasture of the Holden Pasture Deer Lease. This is a big 8 point buck! 
Canâ€™t wait to put our hands on him and see this Double Down Deer Feed Monster. 
Going to let him set a while. Stay tuned.


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> First arrow of the year deployed!
> My buddy and guest, Daniel Senter  just stuck a monster 8 point here on the family pasture of the Holden Pasture Deer Lease. This is a big 8 point buck!
> Canâ€™t wait to put our hands on him and see this Double Down Deer Feed Monster.
> Going to let him set a while. Stay tuned.


Savage Joe is on the trail.


----------



## ivomec

Awesome! Canâ€™t wait to see the buck!!


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome congratulations canâ€™t wait to see him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of blood. 350 yards of tracking. Roy Hindes on his way. This Buck is bleeding heavy but these monster bodied deer are tough. I have no doubt we will find him but I think the best thing to do is to back off. This is too good of a deer to take a chance with.


----------



## ethic1

In for LDP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Lots of blood. 350 yards of tracking. Roy Hindes on his way. This Buck is bleeding heavy but these monster bodied deer are tough. I have no doubt we will find him but I think the best thing to do is to back off. This is too good of a deer to take a chance with.


Best in the business for sure. Roy and his dogs will find him. Good luck and keep us posted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Best in the business for sure. Roy and his dogs will find him. Good luck and keep us posted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya this Buck was hit very well. Never seen one bleed this heavy we didnâ€™t find dead. Found wet blood so he got up and we backed out.
Roy is headed this way.


----------



## bowmansdad

Great call on getting Roy, canâ€™t wait to see the LDP!


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Great call on getting Roy, canâ€™t wait to see the LDP!


Roys dog is on the trail.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- LowFenceMonsterBucks*

Well it all worked out! 
Daniel got his monster 8 point buck and it didnâ€™t take Royâ€™s dog long to get in him. 
Hereâ€™s a pic of first blood here at the Holden Pasture Deer Lease 2019-2020 Archery Season.


----------



## ethic1

Holy cow! Congrats what an 8pt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook

*wow, big 8*

big mature buck, nice work. I wonder what his gross score is?:texasflag


----------



## rudytail10

And so it begins!Awesome job by Roy and his dogs. Congratulations to the hunter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback

He's been double dipping! Glad yall found it.


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations! Beautiful big 8.


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Thanks for the replies everyone. What a great ending to the morning hunt. We were getting a little worried about finding that old buck.
We are all back in the stands. Iâ€™m still hoping to get a look at an old buck I may try and get an arrow in this evening. I donâ€™t know what Monica is looking for she passed an extreme giant and says sheâ€™s looking for something wider. Iâ€™m at a loss for words on that call lol! I might even trade her blinds and go hunt the old buck my self. 
Our new lease member Nelson is in the stand this afternoon. He saw a super wide buck and a nice droptine buck this morning on his first hunt. Joe is finishing up with Daniel at camp this eve and Gage our guest collage- Wildlife Management Intern is setting in a blind with his father this evening doing a little scouting.

Anyway we are all back at it. My first 2 bucks of the evening are walking in now.


----------



## Flat Nasty

Good luck and great buck


----------



## Flat Nasty

Good luck and great buck


----------



## ivomec

Congrats! Thatâ€™s a hell of an 8 pointer! Good luck this evening.


----------



## jtburf

Lord what a stud 8!!!!

Congrats to the Hunter!!

John


----------



## ivomec

Not sure if they noticed the big black hog in the background in the last pic. Lol


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again for all the comments! 
This freaky fella just walked in.
Look at the bases! ðŸ˜³


----------



## pacontender

Awesome 8. Congrats.


----------



## WillieT

Very interesting deer. Freaky for sure.


----------



## rudytail10

Howâ€™s your dad. Did he make it back down there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

How is the morning hunt going?!


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> How is the morning hunt going?!


Didnâ€™t go my self this morning. I stayed in with my little man. 
Iâ€™m taking him over to the Cactus Flat Ranch today. 
Deer, nilgia, Axis.... something should hit the ground lol. We are not MLD here at the Holden Pasture Lease so itâ€™s bow only right now. I can take him over there and hunt with a rifle so thatâ€™s what we are headed to do. 
Monica is going to hunt here at the lease. I still canâ€™t believe she is passing the Bucks she has already ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ.
Lots of really good bucks seen yesterday eve but nothing to add to the hit list other than a few management bucks.


----------



## Keepinitreel84

broadonrod said:


> Well it all worked out!
> 
> Daniel got his monster 8 point buck and it didnâ€™t take Royâ€™s dog long to get in him.
> 
> Hereâ€™s a pic of first blood here at the Holden Pasture Deer Lease 2019-2020 Archery Season.


Awesome buck! Congratulations Daniel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Well it all worked out!
> Daniel got his monster 8 point buck and it didnâ€™t take Royâ€™s dog long to get in him.
> Hereâ€™s a pic of first blood here at the Holden Pasture Deer Lease 2019-2020 Archery Season.


What a giant 8 point!! Congrats to Daniel on a Double Down giant, congrats to Brett and Joe and crew for helping make it happen. Cant wait to get on one!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

Thanks again for taking the time to comment and all the kind words. 
Monica is in the stand at the Holden Pasture Deer Lease morning in search of a monster. 
Me and little man are here at the Cactus Flat Ranch in a stand looking for something to pull the trigger on. 
We have several bucks on the hit list but he is dead set on a nilgia â€œif we can be quiet enoughâ€ ðŸ˜‚ that could be a challenge. 
Joe is here at the Cactus Flat Ranch scouting and going to try and get some video of a few big deer we havenâ€™t seen yet. Hopefully he gets some good footage and sees some good ones. 
Iâ€™ll post pictures if little man pulls the trigger. 
Our first deer is walking in now.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to yâ€™all. Hope little man gets him one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*



rudytail10 said:


> Good luck to yâ€™all. Hope little man gets him one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heâ€™s begging but this Bucks not on his hit list lol.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Good un!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Awesome.
Your little Man sitting and I spent the weekend marring off my little man!!

Hats off brother. Check your PM's..

John


----------



## sundownbrown

man what an 8 point, not sure if I missed it, but what did that sucker score?


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*



Mikeyhunts said:


> Good un!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See ya soon!



jtburf said:


> Awesome.
> Your little Man sitting and I spent the weekend marring off my little man!!
> 
> Hats off brother. Check your PM's..
> 
> John


Congratulations John! I got the pics!

Little man didnâ€™t get a deer yesterday. All big ones no culls and no nilgia. Here a buck we saw yesterday.

Iâ€™m back out here working at the Cactus Flat Ranch today. 
8â€™ of water to go and the front entrance tank is done. 
We dug up the palm trees that were at camp and put them in the island.
Problem is watering them. Itâ€™s a true island now. Guess Iâ€™m going swimming. 
15 more loads of rock coming for camp today as well. Thatâ€™s turning out nice. Iâ€™ll get some pictures when I get back to camp. 
Itâ€™s sure going to be nice not to have the dust and mud!
Iâ€™m going to try to make it back to the lease this evening and sit in a stand. 
I have a couple of bucks on the list now. 
Iâ€™m moving over about 1 Mile this eve I think.


----------



## WillieT

Points everywhere. Sweet.


----------



## ROBOWADER

That water sure is clear!


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

Here are a few progress pictures from camp area here at the Cactus Flat Ranch. 
Lots of rock! 
12 more loads tomorrow and we start on the road to the HWY. 
Thanks again fellas!


----------



## broadonrod

*Pila pool Cactus Flat Ranch*

Our dove hunting spot finished up today. 
Going to fill it with water starting Wednesday.


----------



## WillieT

Looking good.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Looking good.


 Thank you sir headed to the blind here at the Deer Lease. Finally made it back running a little late. 
Iâ€™m going to hunt the blind with water at it today it is 95Â° here.


----------



## porkrind

Cactus Flat is looking nice! Good luck this evening.


----------



## ethic1

Tuned in from a stand in ETX. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Our dove hunting spot finished up today.
> 
> Going to fill it with water starting Wednesday.


Wow, that pool is deceiving!!!! 
It didnâ€™t look that big until they stood inside.
You didnâ€™t get the perspective..

Thatâ€™s going to be awesome...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Back at the Holden Pasture Deer Lease*



porkrind said:


> Cactus Flat is looking nice! Good luck this evening.


Thanks!



ethic1 said:


> Tuned in from a stand in ETX.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully a couple of monsters walk out this evening. 
Iâ€™ve got one here for sure I want to see and possibly sling an arrow at.



Mikeyhunts said:


> Wow, that pool is deceiving!!!!
> It didnâ€™t look that big until they stood inside.
> You didnâ€™t get the perspective..
> 
> Thatâ€™s going to be awesome...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thatâ€™s why I posted that picture. It really doesnâ€™t look as big as it is Mikey.

Back in the stand. 
First deer just walked out. Looks like a lost fawn. 
Itâ€™s super hot but Iâ€™ll bet a few good ones show up before dark. 
Water and feed at 15-40 yards.


----------



## broadonrod

First buck. A beautiful little 2 year old.


----------



## ethic1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

ethic1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same little buck 7 does 5 fawns. Itâ€™s living up.


----------



## ethic1

My does are way late to dinner 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

ethic1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ethic1 said:


> My does are way late to dinner
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3-2 year old bucks 
11 does 8 fawns 
No big boys yet. Not even close.


----------



## ethic1

Loaded down! Come on big boys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

ethic1 said:


> Loaded down! Come on big boys
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just had a really nice one walk in. Going to try and get a picture once he moves from the back of the protein feeder.


----------



## ethic1

Just nailed a coyote with my bow. No wonder the ladies werenâ€™t showing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



ethic1 said:


> Just nailed a coyote with my bow. No wonder the ladies werenâ€™t showing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! 
Hereâ€™s my best 2 so far. 
Couple more walking in now.


----------



## FFLack

broadonrod said:


> Nice!
> 
> Hereâ€™s my best 2 so far.
> 
> Couple more walking in now.


Oh wow!!! That pic of him looking back is awesome!! Love a wide buck, especially of that caliber!! I know some bigger bucks will show and hit the dirt, but thatâ€™s a good example of good feed and letting them age! Great job Brett!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjm

Awesome pics Brett. Keep em coming!


----------



## rudytail10

Beautiful young 12. That big 10 with trash is huge. Great pics keep them coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethic1

broadonrod said:


> Nice!
> 
> Hereâ€™s my best 2 so far.
> 
> Couple more walking in now.


Sweet! We found the yote. 2nd ETX bow kill. It ainâ€™t easy but sure is rewarding. Thanks for the entertainment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

That last buck looks like a warrior. Great pics.


----------



## broadonrod

*Nilgia*

Thanks for all the replies! 
Well it looks like the nilgia are finally dropping little ones here at the Cactus Flat Ranch. It also looks like the coyotes are picking them off ðŸ˜¡. 
Back to trapping starting today.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Oh no....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willydavenport

Have you looked into the government trapping program? The trappers themselves can be hit or miss as to how hard they want to work but weâ€™re on it and have a really good trapper in southern Zavala County right now. Heâ€™s really hammered the coyotes on our place since he took over last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

willydavenport said:


> Have you looked into the government trapping program? The trappers themselves can be hit or miss as to how hard they want to work but weâ€™re on it and have a really good trapper in southern Zavala County right now. Heâ€™s really hammered the coyotes on our place since he took over last year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would love to talk to him. 
Iâ€™ve been beating on the coyotes pretty hard but keep seeing more.


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Oh no....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Headed to the lease to hunt now. 
100Â° we will see ðŸ™ˆ.


----------



## Folsetth

broadonrod said:


> Would love to talk to him.
> 
> Iâ€™ve been beating on the coyotes pretty hard but keep seeing more.


Didnâ€™t you have a really good trapper last year or so?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

In another stand this evening. Should be a few monsters here. There was a giant typical here last year I passed on. He was one of if not the biggest slick typical 12 Iâ€™ve ever seen. I only saw him twice but I think this is the stand to hunt him at. I just had 12 does and fawns out but one of them winded me. 
A couple are working their way back in but I still hear them blowing at me ðŸ™ˆ
Not good... hopefully itâ€™s early enough they don't kill the evening. 
Iâ€™m ready to launch an arrow.


----------



## WillieT

Nothing like a huffing female.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Nothing like a huffing female.


Ya and 5-6 of them huffing sucks worse ðŸ˜‚


----------



## broadonrod

3 bucks nothing worth posting 
14 does and fawns 
10-12 javalina


----------



## broadonrod

Little better still no beast.
Lots of time left.


----------



## broadonrod

Covered in bucks and does. Still no big boys. Lots of little youngsters.
Best I got right now.


----------



## WillieT

Youngster


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Youngster


I can see a tree shaking from a buck rubbing on it but canâ€™t see the deer yet. 
Itâ€™s a big tree hopefully itâ€™s a big deer!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I noticed your dirt floor in the ground stand in #432. To me that is much quieter than having an actual floor in the stand; a floor turns the stand into a drum in a way. For up close and personal bowhunting, that dirt is the quietest.


----------



## DR_Smith

Anything big show itself?


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> I noticed your dirt floor in the ground stand in #432. To me that is much quieter than having an actual floor in the stand; a floor turns the stand into a drum in a way. For up close and personal bowhunting, that dirt is the quietest.


Yes Sr. We have 12 blinds now with dirt floors.
A little piece of carpet helps as well but the rats find it over night.
I never saw anymore bucks. Actually everything left before dark. 
Iâ€™m just getting out of the blind. Hunted really late with my binoculars. 
Nada nada.


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Anything big show itself?


No Sr. Thatâ€™s how it is sometimes. Ever here lol.
This evening I just want my lease money back ðŸ˜‚


----------



## willydavenport

broadonrod said:


> Would love to talk to him.
> 
> Iâ€™ve been beating on the coyotes pretty hard but keep seeing more.


Iâ€™ll send you a pm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr. buck

Radar looks like you guys getting some much needed rain down there?


----------



## broadonrod

mr. buck said:


> Radar looks like you guys getting some much needed rain down there?


We are getting a little. Nothing enough to put water in our tanks but watering the cactus. May end up with 1/2â€ mostly drizzle. 
We did have a late night. 
Our dozer guy was pushing to beat the rain digging out a dry tank last night and found a soft spot. We got it out around 2:30 this morning just before the rain ðŸ™ˆ
Talk about lucky!
Work never ends ðŸ˜‚


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease DoubleDownDeerFeed*

Here goes todayâ€™s semi live hunt. Nice cool afternoon still kinda wet and temps in the mid to high 60s. 
Iâ€™m looking for a buck in the family pasture I might stick an arrow in this evening. I havenâ€™t seen him in the hoof yet. Hopefully he shows with this cooler weather.
No deer yet.


----------



## broadonrod

40 minutes in to the hunt... 1 fawn 1 doe.


----------



## broadonrod

First 3 bucks of the evening


----------



## WillieT

The difference in racks is pretty interesting.


----------



## ethic1

Knockem down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> The difference in racks is pretty interesting.


Lots of different characteristics. 
Bucks all left and headed to water. 
This is the best one so far. All young deer. 
This blind should have some good ones show up before dark.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Best one so far this evening got another nice one coming in now.


----------



## bowmansdad

Picket fence! What a stud!ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## WillieT

Nice


----------



## mr. buck

You guys ever name your bucks? Those horns look like they could close like a Venus Flytrap, what a stud!


----------



## Bukkskin

broadonrod said:


> Best one so far this evening got another nice one coming in now.


That's a pretty 7x7. He is gonna be a Hoss in a couple of years.


----------



## ROBOWADER

That guy looks pretty old, do you know his age?


----------



## DR_Smith

Typical 14pt like that is an absolute trophy! I hope he stays typical like that and just puts on mass and time length!


----------



## Rubberback

bowmansdad said:


> Picket fence! What a stud!ðŸ'ðŸ'


 I've always liked those racks.


----------



## FREON

Bukkskin said:


> That's a pretty 7x7. He is gonna be a Hoss in a couple of years.


His face Looks pretty old to me already


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



bowmansdad said:


> Picket fence! What a stud!ðŸ'ðŸ'


Thanks!



WillieT said:


> Nice


Thanks!



mr. buck said:


> You guys ever name your bucks? Those horns look like they could close like a Venus Flytrap, what a stud!


That would fit lol!



Bukkskin said:


> That's a pretty 7x7. He is gonna be a Hoss in a couple of years.


Thanks he will be getting a pass for sure.


ROBOWADER said:


> That guy looks pretty old, do you know his age?


I thought he was 5 looking back at the last 2 years of pictures Iâ€™m pretty sure now he is 6 years old. He actually didnâ€™t do a lot this year but rutted very hard last year. I think he will be a stud in a couple of years when he chills out fighting over the ladies.


DR_Smith said:


> Typical 14pt like that is an absolute trophy! I hope he stays typical like that and just puts on mass and time length!


Me too. Heâ€™s starting to split in his brows I hope he stays clean.



Rubberback said:


> I've always liked those racks.


Love those 7x7 frames! Thanks



FREON said:


> His face Looks pretty old to me already


Should be 6 Freon we have 3 years of footage of him and pretty sure heâ€™s 6
Itâ€™s a coin flip being free range but thatâ€™s what we are figuring on.

Thanks for all the comments and kind words everyone. 
Fixing to wrap up some work here at the Cactus Flat Ranch and head over to the Lease and get in a stand.


----------



## DR_Smith

I would like my name at the top of the list if he stays a clean 7x7 or more and donate my tag to him LOL. 
Iâ€™m jut ready to see some of the monsters that hit the ground this year. From what you left last yr, this yr should be even better!!

When is the tv film crew coming down?


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> I would like my name at the top of the list if he stays a clean 7x7 or more and donate my tag to him LOL.
> Iâ€™m jut ready to see some of the monsters that hit the ground this year. From what you left last yr, this yr should be even better!!
> 
> When is the tv film crew coming down?


I hope he stays clean! Lol
I just talked to the host of Double Lung Outdoors TV about 5 minutes ago. 
We havenâ€™t scheduled anything yet other than had one of their camera men at the Cactus Flat and the Lease a few weeks ago getting a little footage. 
Iâ€™m trying to make time to have them back this season and make our schedules work. We have had around 6 or 7 different shows contact us this season 
We may be doing another show as well. Right now they are kinda waiting on me and my heads spinning trying to get these two ranches ready for package hunts starting next Thursday.

On another note...
We do still have management hunts left. ðŸ˜‰
We keep adding more and more bucks to the hit list every setting. 3 blinds sat in yesterday and we added 15 bucks to the hit list.
I think we are going to make our lower end management hunts a â€œ2 buck per person opportunityâ€ this season for the same prices as one buck hunts we have offered in the past. We have ALOT of bucks to take off the lease this year. 
Thatâ€™s not for two people to split deer but possibly 2 bucks per each hunter. 
Just thought Iâ€™d through that out here. We are knocking them outs starting next week. These will be guide choice hunts and possibly for bucks 140â€ and under.
Iâ€™m thinking this is whatâ€™s fixing to happen with the numbers I would like to take off this year and Us not being MLD.

For more info on our management hunts or trophy hunts at the Holden Pasture Deer Lease everyone can reach me at
[email protected]
Brett Holden


----------



## hjm

Tightnuts said:


> Oh boy, im ready to see what the DD does to them axis.


It does good! I have a buddy that feeds it on his ranch and the results have been apparent


----------



## Folsetth

Thread got quiet, hope all is well with the DD crew...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Folsetth said:


> Thread got quiet, hope all is well with the DD crew...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All good thanks! 
Iâ€™ve been home for a few days. My little man is on 2 baseball teams fall ball and a tournament team. Itâ€™s putting a dent in deer season but Iâ€™d rather watch him play ball than a 200â€ giant walk out. Little mans got another game tonight then Iâ€™m back at the ranch tomorrow. 
We have a guest hunter coming in tomorrow and he is after a really big deer with his crossbow. 
Itâ€™s a buck at Monicaâ€™s stand. Heâ€™s a beast! Hopefully he gets him tomorrow evening.


----------



## Folsetth

Good luck to lil man and the hunter coming this weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Folsetth said:


> Good luck to lil man and the hunter coming this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Headed out in the AM.
Have 2-3 hunters booked now. Hopefully a lease member or 2 and our guest hunters get a few bucks in the ground. After all the work this year getting ready Iâ€™m ready to see something hanging.


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Thanks! Headed out in the AM.
> Have 2-3 hunters booked now. Hopefully a lease member or 2 and our guest hunters get a few bucks in the ground. After all the work this year getting ready Iâ€™m ready to see something hanging.


Iâ€™m ready to see something hanging also. Fruits of a lot of hard work.


----------



## ethic1

Tuned in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

How was the morning hunt?! Iâ€™m sure this cooler weather is much very nice


----------



## ROBOWADER

Lets see those those monsters


----------



## broadonrod

*Hunting a monster buck this evening l!*



WillieT said:


> Iâ€™m ready to see something hanging also. Fruits of a lot of hard work.


Yes Sr!



ethic1 said:


> Tuned in!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are ready!



DR_Smith said:


> How was the morning hunt?! Iâ€™m sure this cooler weather is much very nice


Sucked! 20-30 mph winds. 
15-20 now and getting better.



ROBOWADER said:


> Lets see those those monsters


We are after a beast! Clayton is bow hunting a really nice buck with me this evening. 
Quinton or Oklahoma Double Down Deer Feed distributor is hunting a nice buck with Joe. 
First buck just walked in.


----------



## broadonrod

Nice young 12 still no monsters. Young bucks are piling in.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Bucks are piling in. Almost impossible to keep up with and post. 
Hereâ€™s a super nice buck just not the one we are after.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Yes Sr!
> 
> We are ready!
> 
> Sucked! 20-30 mph winds.
> 
> 15-20 now and getting better.
> 
> We are after a beast! Clayton is bow hunting a really nice buck with me this evening.
> 
> Quinton or Oklahoma Double Down Deer Feed distributor is hunting a nice buck with Joe.
> 
> First buck just walked in.


That is one ugly hunter!! Just sayin!!!
Lmfao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Wow is all I can say. Just got back to camp. Iâ€™ve been out here for 9 years and this was by far the best hunt Iâ€™ve ever had. We saw a dozen deer 160-180. 3 maybe 4 book deer and a huge non-typical 190 plus. Only thing that would have made it any better is if our target deer would have shown. True testament to the feed program. Hard to believe how this place has progressed over the last few years. Hopefully tomorrow morning we will have a Double Down giant on the ground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

Man! That is some healthy lookin critters 
Good luck Clayton 
Thanks for keeping us up to date Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> That is one ugly hunter!! Just sayin!!!
> Lmfao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ðŸ˜‚



AirbornXpress said:


> Man! That is some healthy lookin critters
> Good luck Clayton
> Thanks for keeping us up to date Brett


Thanks we are back at it again!



rudytail10 said:


> Wow is all I can say. Just got back to camp. Iâ€™ve been out here for 9 years and this was by far the best hunt Iâ€™ve ever had. We saw a dozen deer 160-180. 3 maybe 4 book deer and a huge non-typical 190 plus. Only thing that would have made it any better is if our target deer would have shown. True testament to the feed program. Hard to believe how this place has progressed over the last few years. Hopefully tomorrow morning we will have a Double Down giant on the ground.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks for the kind words Clayton. 
We will get him this eve!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

We are back at it again. 
We have 4 bucks on the hit list for this evenings hunt. 
Hopefully everyone gets their buck this evening. 
Hunters are after a big 8 point, 2 different droptine bucks and Clayton and I are still looking for the same old 9x9 monster we have been after the last 3 days. 
Something should hit the ground today. 
Deer are starting to move in


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Lots of bucks just not the right one yet here at our stand. Word is one arrow has been launched by another hunter though.


----------



## broadonrod

2 out of our 4 guest got their deer...
Just found #2.. headed to camp.


----------



## ivomec

Awesome! Letâ€™s see some big deer and happy hunters!


----------



## ethic1

In for pics!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Congrats to the successful hunters. Looking forward to pics of some DD giants.


----------



## Folsetth

Hopefully you guys are busy at the skinning rack!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Thanks for the replies fellas! 
What a great evening! We took a couple of great management bucks yesterday evening here at the Holden Pasture Deer Lease.
Quinton Cox took a nice 151 7/8â€ 8 point with his bow. Quinton is the gentleman that took Double Down Deer Feed to Oklahoma, Missouri and Kansas! 
He owns OK Deer Feed and Supply in Oklahoma and has really helped us grow the business. 
We have had a blast with him this week and headed out again this evening to try and get him a hog or Javalina. 
Tracy took a nice old 176 1/7â€ 12 point with a drop! This buck absolutely exploded this season. We tried to cull this buck last year and he slipped through the cracks. This year he made an incredible jump in antler growth and also added a nice droptine. This was Traciâ€™s first buck. To top it off she took it with a crossbow.

To finish off the evening last night Trey hit a knee and proposed to Traci at the camp fire! 
What an evening and congratulations all around especially to Traci and Trey on their engagement! 
Brett Holden
www.Doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## ivomec

Those are some nice bucks! Congrats to both hunters! Great job. Love that big 8!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Super Cool.
Congrats to all...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Folsetth

Congratulations to all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gary.curlin

Amazing!!! You guys have management bucks that for most hunters( including myself) that would be a lifetime buck.
Great job and commitment.

Congratulations to the hunters and the newly engaged!!!

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Awesome! Congratulations all around.


----------



## redville

Congratulations to all
What was the age of these 2 great bucks ?


----------



## broadonrod

redville said:


> Congratulations to all
> What was the age of these 2 great bucks ?


They should both be 8 year olds. At least from our memory watching them over the last few years. 
The 8 point added about 10â€ this year and the droptine buck around 35â€ of antler growth this year.


----------



## broadonrod

*Live from the stand*

Thanks everyone for all the kind replies. Again what a great few days here at the lease.
We had a change in plans with Clayton. 
We moved several blinds over to the North and we are going to start hunting another buck. The old buck we have been after since Thursday just isnâ€™t cooperating. One of the bucks we are looking to see this evening is really cool! 
We have watched him for 8-9 years and heâ€™s showing his best head ever. 
He isnâ€™t going to add up as much as the one we have been after but imo heâ€™s just as pretty a buck if not more.
One thing really cool is Clayton has been hunting with us for around 8 seasons and has had the opportunity to watch this buck him self during his visits for all of those years. 
Hopefully one of the bucks we hope to see shows up and I really hope itâ€™s the one I just mentioned. 
We are going to try and get the bucks in bow range so we pulled a sneaky on them. 
Most of the nature bucks here on the lease go strait to the Double Down station. Many donâ€™t even touch the corn so we taped up the tubes on the protein feeder and put a mix of Double Down Deer Feed and Corn in bow range. 
Hopefully we get it done this evening. 
Iâ€™ll post pictures as the Hunt heats up. 
Thank again for all the replies and kind words! 
Brett Holden 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## sundownbrown

Good luck to all the hunters, looking forward to seeing the laying down pics


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Get er done Clayton!!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

First buck in. Not one we are looking for. 
Our plan didnâ€™t go well with him.
He walked across the corn, went straight to the protein feeder, stuck his nose to the taped up tube then got mad and left.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Beautiful deer tho!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

lol. Heâ€™s wondering what the heck.


----------



## broadonrod

BBD!!!ðŸ’¥ðŸ’¥ðŸ’¥ðŸ’¥


----------



## ethic1

Sweet! In for LDP!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Awesome Clayton!
Looking forward to see the pics.....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Congrats, letâ€™s see them


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed LowfenceMonsterBucks*

Our 3rd guest has got their buck! 
Another one with a crossbow.
We are back at camp and getting Claytons buck ready for the ride home! 
What a beautiful main frame 8 point! 
This old buck should be 11 years old according to our history on him. 
Claytons buck scores 168 7/8 with a 27 5/8 inside spread. 
His longest tine is just over 12â€. 
Thanks again for all the replies!!! 
Brett Holden
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Congrats Clayton!
What a stud!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivomec

Thatâ€™s one helluv a main frame 8 pointer! Congrats on that stud!


----------



## WillieT

Wow! What an awesome deer. Congratulations!


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Our 3rd guest has got their buck!
> 
> Another one with a crossbow.
> 
> We are back at camp and getting Claytons buck ready for the ride home!
> 
> What a beautiful main frame 8 point!
> 
> This old buck should be 11 years old according to our history on him.
> 
> Claytons buck scores 168 7/8 with a 27 5/8 inside spread.
> 
> His longest tine is just over 12â€.
> 
> Thanks again for all the replies!!!
> 
> Brett Holden
> 
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


Wow Clayton way to go!!!!! What a monster congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ivomec

How much did that Claytons buck weigh? His body looks huge.


----------



## broadonrod

ivomec said:


> How much did that Claytons buck weigh? His body looks huge.


Claytons buck weighed 225 on the hoof. 
His old body had started to shrink up on him. 
Very fat but getting squaty.


----------



## jtburf

Congrats to all who have scored so far!!! Great bucks!!

John


----------



## sundownbrown

Son of a gun, great buck


----------



## ROBOWADER

Congrats!


----------



## JLX

broadonrod said:


> Claytons buck weighed 225 on the hoof.
> His old body had started to shrink up on him.
> Very fat but getting squaty.


Curious what broadheads you shoot or allow your guests to use. Those deer are tough and there is a lot of room for error when slinging an arrow at a trophy. I'm sure you have learned a lot when shooting these big deer.


----------



## DR_Smith

Congrats to all the hunters so far! Seems like a good start to the season with some monster 8â€™s! 
Iâ€™m ready for the legend to start tagging some giants!


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations to all the hunters, been at my friends place getting ready for Saturday. Havenâ€™t seen a legal buck yet so Iâ€™ll just hunt through this thread. Thanks again, Brett, for sharing your hunting season with us.


----------



## FFLack

Awesome buck Clayton!! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshort

I still can't believe these are management deer! Wow, awesome job guys.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for the kind words and replies. 
Iâ€™ll post some picture today. I came home for my little mans baseball game last night and going to take him to see the Astros tonight. Got a call and scored a few tickets! Didnâ€™t except that... 
Iâ€™ll be back at the ranch after we do the Halloween thing. Looks like itâ€™s going to get good for the weekend with this cold front! 
We saw a lot of nice bucks over the last week. Iâ€™m hoping with this front coming it gets even better.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



tshort said:


> I still can't believe these are management deer! Wow, awesome job guys.


We look at management deer much different than many ranches. 
If a deer hits a certain age and we feel he has reached his maximum potential thatâ€™s #1.
We look at that more than anything and not the number of points. 
We also take in consideration what caliber of up and coming younger bucks we have in the area. If we have say 10-3-7 year old bucks bigger than an old 8-12 year old buck in the same area we will hunt the old buck with a management hunter. It doesnâ€™t mean that â€œmanagement deerâ€ is not a trophy class buck itâ€™s just a way we manage and let the deer we have help cover cost of our feed program.
This particular blind Clayton took this beautiful buck has a lot of good deer. 
We have counted 6 bucks there 5-12 years old that will score 190-200 plus. 
There is an estimated 12 bucks regularly at that stand that we think will score over 160 with an average age of 4-8 years old. 
The old buck he took has been watched for many years and showed his best head ever this year. He was estimated to be 11 years old and has never been that wide and never had a drop. 
Thatâ€™s what put him in the management category. 
We feel he maxed out with age and antlers with better scoring younger up and comers crowding the area. 
He was very impressive on the ground and in the hoof! 
I think I was shaking more than Clayton when he walked in!
Growing bucks to their maximum potential and these ages requires us to feed year round. Feeding what we feed I feel has really taken us to another level. 
Each year since we started feeding year round and feeding Double Down our trophy deer standards have gone up and the improvement has blown my mind. 
Iâ€™ve said it in post in the past... I never imagined seeing wild low fence bucks like we are seeing this year. 
The young bucks being raised on the Double Down really have us excited about years to come and the old bucks are by far the biggest overall Iâ€™ve ever seen on our lease. 
By taking these old war horses out we are making happy hunters and room for bigger - younger bucks to take their place at the same time.
I love this buck Clayton took but Iâ€™m a sucker for the wide ones!
Brett Holden
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Holden Pasture Deer Lease*



tshort said:


> I still can't believe these are management deer! Wow, awesome job guys.





broadonrod said:


> We look at management deer much different than many ranches.
> If a deer hits a certain age and we feel he has reached his maximum potential thatâ€™s #1.
> We look at that more than anything and not the number of points.
> We also take in consideration what caliber of up and coming younger bucks we have in the area. If we have say 10-3-7 year old bucks bigger than an old 8-12 year old buck in the same area we will hunt the old buck with a management hunter. It doesnâ€™t mean that â€œmanagement deerâ€ is not a trophy class buck itâ€™s just a way we manage and let the deer we have help cover cost of our feed program.
> This particular blind Clayton took this beautiful buck has a lot of good deer.
> We have counted 6 bucks there 5-12 years old that will score 190-200 plus.
> There is an estimated 12 bucks regularly at that stand that we think will score over 160 with an average age of 4-8 years old.
> The old buck he took has been watched for many years and showed his best head ever this year. He was estimated to be 11 years old and has never been that wide and never had a drop.
> Thatâ€™s what put him in the management category.
> We feel he maxed out with age and antlers with better scoring younger up and comers crowding the area.
> He was very impressive on the ground and in the hoof!
> I think I was shaking more than Clayton when he walked in!
> Growing bucks to their maximum potential and these ages requires us to feed year round. Feeding what we feed I feel has really taken us to another level.
> Each year since we started feeding year round and feeding Double Down our trophy deer standards have gone up and the improvement has blown my mind.
> Iâ€™ve said it in post in the past... I never imagined seeing wild low fence bucks like we are seeing this year.
> The young bucks being raised on the Double Down really have us excited about years to come and the old bucks are by far the biggest overall Iâ€™ve ever seen on our lease.
> By taking these old war horses out we are making happy hunters and room for bigger - younger bucks to take their place at the same time.
> I love this buck Clayton took but Iâ€™m a sucker for the wide ones!
> Brett Holden
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


tshort
Here are a few bucks ranging from 4 years old all the way up to 12 years old. 
These pictures are from 5 feed stations out of 71. 
A few of these will be offered as our management and trophy hunts but most will get more time to try and let them maximize to their full potential. 
Only 1 or 2 of these bucks have even been seen on the hoof this season.
This next cold snap should get a few more moving.
We have only run 9 cameras out of the 71 stations and still havenâ€™t set in 15 of our blinds. Many of the blinds we have set in have been only once. We still donâ€™t know what we have this year really. We donâ€™t fly the ranch either so the mystery keeps it super exciting.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to all the Hunters!!
Keep the pics coming Brother deer are looking great this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

A true testament to what you are feeding and your management program. Almost too many choices. Well maybe not too many.


----------



## redville

Lots of great bucks,and they seem to like their night moves. Cool weather and does will get some of them to mess up. How is your dad doing.


----------



## sundownbrown

I think I pooed in my pants looking at those bucks, amazing.


----------



## broadonrod

JLX said:


> Curious what broadheads you shoot or allow your guests to use. Those deer are tough and there is a lot of room for error when slinging an arrow at a trophy. I'm sure you have learned a lot when shooting these big deer.


Iâ€™m all over the place on broad heads. 
Rage allows for error but hit a bone and it stops. I think they leave the most blood.
Any 3 blade to me is about the same. I think they do more damage when they stay in and donâ€™t exit.
I have personally gone to a large 2 blade with 2 small bleeders bladed. 
Much like a fixed rage. Iâ€™m getting better pass through on the hogs I have shot than with a rage and they donâ€™t fold up if they stay inside and not pass through.
Iâ€™m no pro with a bow thatâ€™s for sure but Iâ€™m going to shoot these new large 2 blades this year.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Protein*

Thanks again everyone for the replies. 
Ready to get back to the ranch. Bucks should be moving in this weather.
Here are a few pictures from this past week.


----------



## Folsetth

Any idea on what caused that does face to look like that, we have a buck on our place that looks like that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s one ugly doe, but I guess that fawns daddy didnâ€™t care about her looks. Iâ€™ve known people like that.


----------



## broadonrod

Folsetth said:


> Any idea on what caused that does face to look like that, we have a buck on our place that looks like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea. We have watched her 6 seasons now and have her off limits. Just for the heck of it. 
Sheâ€™s Monicaâ€™s favorite deer at her stand and first in almost every hunt.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Thatâ€™s one ugly doe, but I guess that fawns daddy didnâ€™t care about her looks. Iâ€™ve known people like that.


Ya these old bucks would probably tap a fence post ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ 
Donâ€™t think they care lmao.


----------



## broadonrod

redville said:


> Lots of great bucks,and they seem to like their night moves. Cool weather and does will get some of them to mess up. How is your dad doing.


He doing pretty good... thanks! 
Hope to get him back down this weekend for opening rifle season.


----------



## Flat Nasty

Top right , back buck! Wow that’s my style right there! I love those long clean tines


----------



## hjm

I have been swamped with hunts so have not been following much until now. Brett, looks like you guys are off to a great start. Things are looking great at the Cactus Flat. 

I hope you guys pick up some rain soon. Our ranch is dry but they are absolutely HAMMERING the Double Down Deer Feed. The results definitely are showing for us. Keep posting the pictures, I love watching what you have going on. 

~ Haiden


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



Flat Nasty said:


> Top right , back buck! Wow thatâ€™s my style right there! I love those long clean tines


Yes Sr. I like that buck! 


hjm said:


> I have been swamped with hunts so have not been following much until now. Brett, looks like you guys are off to a great start. Things are looking great at the Cactus Flat.
> 
> I hope you guys pick up some rain soon. Our ranch is dry but they are absolutely HAMMERING the Double Down Deer Feed. The results definitely are showing for us. Keep posting the pictures, I love watching what you have going on.
> 
> ~ Haiden


Thanks Haiden. Your bucks are looking incredible! Thanks for sending me the pictures! Your definitely growing some big deer on that lease!

Hereâ€™s a couple of more pictures from last trip to the lease. 
Iâ€™m ready to get back in the stands.


----------



## jtburf

^^^^^^^^ Studs^^^^^^^



John


----------



## WillieT

This should be a great opening weekend. Timing couldnâ€™t be better for this cold front. Good possibility of some big bucks hitting the ground.


----------



## Shooter

Folsetth said:


> Any idea on what caused that does face to look like that, we have a buck on our place that looks like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dated a girl that had a nose like that.


----------



## Swampus

nose--I think animal from Russia I am thinking about--scooper nose from Siberia snow plow thing.
Dad has 2 flavors on the wall. I'll look for a pic.

Cross Dat!


----------



## Folsetth

Shooter said:


> I dated a girl that had a nose like that.


Sorry about your bad luck!
Lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Folsetth

Swampus said:


> nose--I think animal from Russia I am thinking about--scooper nose from Siberia snow plow thing.
> 
> Dad has 2 flavors on the wall. I'll look for a pic.
> 
> Cross Dat!


I remember those

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S-3 ranch

Swampus said:


> nose--I think animal from Russia I am thinking about--scooper nose from Siberia snow plow thing.
> Dad has 2 flavors on the wall. I'll look for a pic.
> 
> Cross Dat!


Saiga antelope


----------



## Swampus

Dat's it!


----------



## Swampus

Hope I didn't kill this thread................Brett U ok man?


----------



## c hook

*lmao*



Shooter said:


> I dated a girl that had a nose like that.


was that a point in your life where you were feeling down and needed a moral boost? or was that a 2 at 10pm, but a 10 at 2am. and after you used the L word, you didn't want to let her down. :texasflag


----------



## broadonrod

Swampus said:


> Hope I didn't kill this thread................Brett U ok man?


Ha Ha! No way man.. just been crazy busy. Been hunting hard with the old man. 
We have 4 bucks we know of at one stand now that fit what we are looking to hunt for him and none are showing for us. We have had a super busy camp on top of that. 
We did kill our first trophy buck at the Cactus Flat this evening. Man heâ€™s pretty! Just got him cleaned up.
Iâ€™ll post him up ASAP.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch - Double Down Deer Feed*

What an evening! Very slow hunt here at the lease but Joe took Darrell Palmer a good friend of mine to hunt an old buck at the Cactus Flat Ranch this evening and they got him. 
I was told by the realtor and the gentleman I bought the ranch from 169 6/8 was the biggest deer they had ever taken off the ranch in 21 years he owned it. 
Well we just took that old record by a bunch! 
This buck was estimated to score around 162-164 last season. He was a slick 11 point and I posted him a few times on last years thread. 
Heâ€™s the buck we videoed fighting the dead deer last year that the Double Lung Outdoors TV guy shot. 
Well it all came together this evening. Joe and Darrell got it done! Darrells dad Keith Palmer has been an incredibly big help with so many things over at the Cactus Flat I told him to send his son over to take a trophy. Darrellâ€˜s best buck before was a 150 class buck. I told him we would get him one better than that with his bow and WOW is all I could think when they pulled into camp. 
I had seen this old buck a couple of times this year and honestly thought he would be high 170s to low 180s. Joe thought the same. This buck the 3rd buck I saw on the ranch when I bought the place around 17 months ago. Well long story short. 
Darrells buck scored 190 7/8â€! He jumped from 11 to 15 points this year, his mass is WAY bigger and just exploded! 
I couldnâ€™t be more proud and happy for him. On top of that and yes Iâ€™m going to say it. One year and 5 months of Double Down Deer Feed and we pushed the ranch record of 22 years now by over 20 inches! Iâ€™m super stoked and very proud of how the deer are coming along. I canâ€™t wait to see what the other bucks we left last year have turned into. We have only set in blinds 2 hunts now over there this season. 
Congratulations Darrell! Iâ€™m still blown away and great job as always Joe Birkner! You grew this one sir! Lots of hard work you have put in and itâ€™s paying off! 
Brett Holden
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## jtburf

WOW... Blew the 169 out of the water for sure... Congrats a 190 with a bow!!!


John


----------



## WillieT

WOW! Thatâ€™s a toad. Congratulations! Canâ€™t wait to see what the rest of the season brings.


----------



## Swampus

Great Buck Jump!
Food and management! Good job!
Congrats to that young man!:cheers:
Knew U were busy as heck.


----------



## sundownbrown

great buck, congrats to the hunter


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Low Fence Bucks of Double Down Deer Feed*



jtburf said:


> WOW... Blew the 169 out of the water for sure... Congrats a 190 with a bow!!!
> 
> John


Thanks John! What a beautiful morning here in South Texas.
Hereâ€™s a pretty one we are watching from the stand at the Holden Pasture Deer Lease right now. Heâ€™s just now walking off from his DD breakfast ðŸ˜œ


----------



## WillieT

Nice.


----------



## ROBOWADER

Very nice! Looking forward to see Mr. Holden drop something!


----------



## Keepinitreel84

broadonrod said:


> What an evening! Very slow hunt here at the lease but Joe took Darrell Palmer a good friend of mine to hunt an old buck at the Cactus Flat Ranch this evening and they got him.
> 
> I was told by the realtor and the gentleman I bought the ranch from 169 6/8 was the biggest deer they had ever taken off the ranch in 21 years he owned it.
> 
> Well we just took that old record by a bunch!
> 
> This buck was estimated to score around 162-164 last season. He was a slick 11 point and I posted him a few times on last years thread.
> 
> Heâ€™s the buck we videoed fighting the dead deer last year that the Double Lung Outdoors TV guy shot.
> 
> Well it all came together this evening. Joe and Darrell got it done! Darrells dad Keith Palmer has been an incredibly big help with so many things over at the Cactus Flat I told him to send his son over to take a trophy. Darrellâ€˜s best buck before was a 150 class buck. I told him we would get him one better than that with his bow and WOW is all I could think when they pulled into camp.
> 
> I had seen this old buck a couple of times this year and honestly thought he would be high 170s to low 180s. Joe thought the same. This buck the 3rd buck I saw on the ranch when I bought the place around 17 months ago. Well long story short.
> 
> Darrells buck scored 190 7/8â€! He jumped from 11 to 15 points this year, his mass is WAY bigger and just exploded!
> 
> I couldnâ€™t be more proud and happy for him. On top of that and yes Iâ€™m going to say it. One year and 5 months of Double Down Deer Feed and we pushed the ranch record of 22 years now by over 20 inches! Iâ€™m super stoked and very proud of how the deer are coming along. I canâ€™t wait to see what the other bucks we left last year have turned into. We have only set in blinds 2 hunts now over there this season.
> 
> Congratulations Darrell! Iâ€™m still blown away and great job as always Joe Birkner! You grew this one sir! Lots of hard work you have put in and itâ€™s paying off!
> 
> Brett Holden
> 
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


Wow! Hell of a buck! Congratulations Darrell!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Darrell, on the bruiser! Canâ€™t wait to see Mr. Holden holding some big horns, good luck!


----------



## DR_Smith

Congratulations on a true trophy!! 
Brett, can you find the pics from last yr and make some side by side comparisons for everyone to see? I think those progression pics are so cool!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Awesome deer!
Congrats!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



DR_Smith said:


> Congratulations on a true trophy!!
> Brett, can you find the pics from last yr and make some side by side comparisons for everyone to see? I think those progression pics are so cool!!


Sorry for the late replies. Been crazy busy around here. Starting to get caught up a little. 
Here is pictures of the buck Darrell took from last year and this year. His beams and mass really did a lot plus the 4 extra points. He was also a little wider this year. His body weight was up we guess around 75 lbs as well. He was a tank.


----------



## sundownbrown

broadonrod said:


> Sorry for the late replies. Been crazy busy around here. Starting to get caught up a little.
> Here is pictures of the buck Darrell took from last year and this year. His beams and mass really did a lot plus the 4 extra points. He was also a little wider this year. His body weight was up we guess around 75 lbs as well. He was a tank.


Cant mistake that deer, the beams are so recognizable.


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Sorry for the late replies. Been crazy busy around here. Starting to get caught up a little.
> Here is pictures of the buck Darrell took from last year and this year. His beams and mass really did a lot plus the 4 extra points. He was also a little wider this year. His body weight was up we guess around 75 lbs as well. He was a tank.


What a jump, awesome buck!!


----------



## DR_Smith

Thanks Brett! Love seeing those progression photos! Now get your dads tags filled up!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again everyone for all the kind words. Been super busy and havenâ€™t been able to keep up with the thread. Clean up time at the lease. 
We have a lot of hunters coming in and really getting it kicked off starting today. 
We plan on taking more deer than ever this season. The young up and coming bucks need room. Iâ€™ve never seen the deer young and old look as good as they do this year so we have decided to make this our clean up year. 
Most of our package hunting guest are from here on 2Cool and Iâ€™ll do my best to post as many as possible. 
Here is one from today. Not being under ant MLD program we have to use TPW tags so we are going to do our best to tag out every management hunter that hunts with us this season. At least until we hit the number of deer we want taken off the ranch and thatâ€™s a pretty high goal. I sat in one stand the other day and saw an 137 deer best I could count. Itâ€™s going to be a lot of work but a lot of fun for lease members, their guest and our management hunters. 
The bucks have progressed well beyond our expectations and we have more does to take than ever as well so here we go. 
Time to take the next step in our management plan.


----------



## jtburf

^^^^^^^ Great Management Buck^^^^^^^^

John


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s an old warrior. Congratulations, great buck.


----------



## ethic1

Nice deer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

Great work
Hopefully you have MG feed setup with Double Down feed 
I will be checking here in Weimer tomorrow 
You gonna make lots of lucky hunters happy this season with some trophyâ€™s


----------



## broadonrod

*Management Hunts - Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Thanks again everyone for the replies! 
Iâ€™ll get busy posting more this week from the stands. 
We have several management hunters on their way and some trophy bucks to find. 
Here are 2 bucks taken today. Itâ€™s clean up time once again and we are just getting started. Lots of deer to take this year. Iâ€™ll get on the ball with the post. Thanks again for the kind words!
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

On another note I did see my first ever baby nilgai while checking fence at the Cactus Flat Ranch the other day. What a cool animal. They are hitting the ground everywhere now. After I saw this little sucker Joe said he saw several in one of the oat fields the next day.


----------



## awesum

Those are some real nice management deer. I like that first one.


----------



## WillieT

Management deer to some, trophies for others. Very nice bucks. Love that heavy horned 8. Baby nilgai is pretty cool. Iâ€™ve heard they are excellent table fare, but never had the opportunity to find out.


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Thanks again everyone for the replies!
> Iâ€™ll get busy posting more this week from the stands.
> We have several management hunters on their way and some trophy bucks to find.
> Here are 2 bucks taken today. Itâ€™s clean up time once again and we are just getting started. Lots of deer to take this year. Iâ€™ll get on the ball with the post. Thanks again for the kind words!
> Brett


Nice bucks!!


----------



## c hook

*nice*

if these are all local deer, no implants. absolutely incredible. :texasflag


----------



## broadonrod

awesum said:


> Those are some real nice management deer. I like that first one.


 Thanks!



WillieT said:


> Management deer to some, trophies for others. Very nice bucks. Love that heavy horned 8. Baby nilgai is pretty cool. Iâ€™ve heard they are excellent table fare, but never had the opportunity to find out.


Thanks! 
Iâ€™ve never killed one but as many as we have over there I think the kiddos will be getting us a couple to try out over Thanksgiving!



c hook said:


> if these are all local deer, no implants. absolutely incredible. :texasflag


Thanks!



Midlandtxhunter said:


> Nice bucks!!


Get back down here!


----------



## broadonrod

Just made it back to the ranch. Had to go home for a couple of days but back after it. 
I swung by the Cactus Flat Ranch on my way. Man the sage has bloomed and its beautiful! 
Finished up 3 of the porch and cooking areas finally and number 4 is under construction. 
Here a few pictures from the Cactus Flat Ranch and one picture of a truck I saw on my way this morning I felt liked I had to post ðŸ˜‚


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

First deer of the day just walked in. Little fawn.


----------



## broadonrod

Only 2 deer but we do have a nice owl out here ðŸ˜‚


----------



## ethic1

Knock down a big one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

ethic1 said:


> Knock down a big one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iâ€™m hunting one with my dad this evening. 
11 does, 6 fawns a bobcat, 9 hogs and and our first 2 bucks walking in as im typing.


----------



## broadonrod

First 3


----------



## Gearman

Man I dig that last 8 , he is a cool looking deer!!


----------



## Flat Nasty

Gearman said:


> Man I dig that last 8 , he is a cool looking deer!!


For real! That dude is one cool cat for sure.


----------



## WillieT

Cactus flats is coming along and looking good. I like the last 2 deer, the 8 is really nice, but the one jumping the fence sure ainâ€™t bad. That sage is beautiful.


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Man I dig that last 8 , he is a cool looking deer!!


See yâ€™all tomorrow! Looking forward to the hunt! Weather is going to get really good!



Flat Nasty said:


> For real! That dude is one cool cat for sure.


I like those yâ€™all ones my self!



WillieT said:


> Cactus flats is coming along and looking good. I like the last 2 deer, the 8 is really nice, but the one jumping the fence sure ainâ€™t bad. That sage is beautiful.


Thanks!!!

Here is our 1st buck out. Hunting with my dad again. 
Moved over one stand. 
4 more walking in now.
Several bucks on the hit list this evening


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

What a great and fun evening here at the lease. 
One of our management hunters from here in 2Cool took this beautiful old 10 point. The buck is 23â€ and change inside and was estimated to be 9 years old. 
What an old warrior. 
Congratulations Mark and great work Savage Joe helping make it happen once again. 
My dad and I set in a stand nobody has set in this year and had 4 beautiful bucks show up before dark. Heâ€™s just getting to picky. Two of the bucks were typical clean 12s that would have both netted Boone & Crocket. A couple of the prettiest 12s Iâ€™ve ever seen. I guess we will know when one has the character heâ€™s looking for. 
I told him â€œthose deer will both net bookâ€ he looked at me and said... nets are for fish! Lol Iâ€™m just glad to get to spend the time with him. At 84 years old heâ€™s still sharp as a tack and getting really picky!


----------



## jtburf

^^^^^^^^^ RoboWader???^^^^^^

Nice buck.

John


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s a great buck.


----------



## bowmansdad

Those are some nice bucks, congratulations to the hunters! Still waiting on Mr. Holden to wow us!


----------



## FFLack

Nice!! Congratulations!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ RoboWader???^^^^^^
> 
> Nice buck.
> 
> John


 ðŸ˜œ another 2Cooler knocks one down.



WillieT said:


> Thatâ€™s a great buck.


 Thanks WillieT



FFLack said:


> Nice!! Congratulations!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks for the reply



bowmansdad said:


> Those are some nice bucks, congratulations to the hunters! Still waiting on Mr. Holden to wow us!


Thanks. 
Today the cold front hit. My dad went with Joe to look for a different buck at a different stand our ranch hand saw yesterday on the opposite side of the ranch my dad and I have been hunting together. 
I took our guest we met here on 2Cool to the stand me and my dad have been hunting and sure enough out walks a giant! 
Bob and I watched the buck for 2 straight hours at 15-35 yards. I was really excited to see the buck but so disappointed this was the evening my dad wasnâ€™t with me. 
I passed on the buck and will be hunting him with my dad â€˜this week.
This old buck is really unique and I think this is one the old man will pull the trigger on. 
Iâ€™m hoping he shows up tomorrow and gives him a shot. 
Our guest Bob and I had a blast watching him and we also had a couple of other really big deer show up. One more book-deer for sure and a giant mainframe 8 with some kickers. The biggest buck we watched this evening will probably score 215-220. Heâ€™s now on the hit list.
There are a couple of more in the 200s at this stand still not seen on the hoof yet , only on Trail Camera. I think we are just going to live at this stand until we get a shot. 
Thanks again for all the kind words everyone! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Joe just text me that Bob or guest hunter just pulled the trigger on a nice one! Hopefully he didnâ€™t go far. 
Itâ€™s a cold morning here in South Texas.


----------



## sundownbrown

We are all waiting at work for pics, congrats to the hunter.


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> We are all waiting at work for pics, congrats to the hunter.


Looking at the shot video and the shot was low. 
We have Roy Hindes coming. 
Iâ€™ll post as soon as we find him.


----------



## Flat Nasty

yaw get any rain out of the front


----------



## sundownbrown

broadonrod said:


> Looking at the shot video and the shot was low.
> We have Roy Hindes coming.
> Iâ€™ll post as soon as we find him.


Good luck, yall will find him


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease*



sundownbrown said:


> Good luck, yall will find him


Thanks... Joe and our guest Bob are fixing to head that way with Roy.



Flat Nasty said:


> yaw get any rain out of the front


Not really. Knocked a little dust down.

Chris is in the stand hunting a nice buck. One of our guest Steve is hunting with Gage and the old man is hunting with me. We have 3 bucks on the list again this evening for my dad. All three will make 200â€ I think. Iâ€™m hoping one of them will show!


----------



## FREON

My crystal ball sees your Dad grinning from ear to ear tonight!! Good luck bud!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Low Fence Bucks- Holden Pasture Deer Lease*



FREON said:


> My crystal ball sees your Dad grinning from ear to ear tonight!! Good luck bud!


I sure hope so. Lots of choices at this blind and big deer are showing up. 
Once again Roy Hindes has proved he is the best in the deer tracking business. 
Joe, Roy and our package hunter Bob made it back to camp with Bobs deer just as we were leaving to the stand.
What a beautiful buck Bob nailed and once again beautiful job done by Rufus and Roy! Iâ€™ll get pictures up of Bobs buck later. 
Any way we are back in the blind. 2 really nice bucks just walked in!


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the DD feeder.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- Holden Pasture Deer Lease- Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Big Buck Down! 
The old man just squeezed one off! 
Itâ€™s one of the 3 we were looking for heâ€™s fired up!
Time for a shot of the traditional Apricot Brandy! Or 10 lol


----------



## Capt Joe

Yee haw!!!! Canâ€™t wait to see him! Congratulations old man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin4tails

Congrats to the Old Man!! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s a great deer. Congratulations to the hunter.


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations Mr. Holden. Canâ€™t wait to see the pictures. Good day for a little brandy.


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Mr. Holden, Iâ€™ve been waiting patiently!:biggrin:
Canâ€™t wait for the pics of both bucks!


----------



## porkrind

Congrats Don, been waiting on him to get a good one this year! Thanks for doing this thread again!!!


----------



## Keepinitreel84

Cant wait to see it! Congratulations sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Hell yeah, congrats old man, letâ€™s see that monster


----------



## chuck richey

WOW that deer your dad shot is amazing. CONGRATS


----------



## ivomec

Congrats to Mr. Holden! Canâ€™t wait to see his monster. Been waiting for this to happen! Great memories.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Low Fence*

OMG! Heâ€™s bigger than we thought! 
My dad went to bed and we scored the deer. Heâ€™s in for a big surprise tomorrow morning! 
This buck out of the 3 we were hunting was not the biggest at this stand. Yet he is by far a new ranch record maybe more than just a ranch record. Heâ€™s 19 points but as a 7x7 heâ€™s the biggest typical low fence buck Iâ€™ve ever seen. I didnâ€™t think he was this big! I tried to get him to hold off a while this evening on shooting this particular buck but no regrets now! 
OMG!


----------



## Gearman

I am out here hunting this week and I donâ€™t think words can describe what I have seen and done today. Been hunting south Texas most of my life and I always dreamed of just seeing a 200â€ low fence deer in the wild. I can now safely close that off my list as I had huge bucks all over me tonight while hunting and got to see a solid 200â€ deer. Then to top it off we make our way back to camp and I was completely honored to be here when Mr Holden brought his deer in. There arenâ€™t many people that could say they put their hands on a deer right after it was shot that could end up a state record. What Double down is producing is insane. I am still blown away by what just happened tonight. Congrats again to Mr Holden on a monster Double Down Deer. I am sure phots and the rest of the story will come out soon.i need to goto sleep now so I can go chase 200â€ deer in the morning


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> I am out here hunting this week and I donâ€™t think words can describe what I have seen and done today. Been hunting south Texas most of my life and I always dreamed of just seeing a 200â€ low fence deer in the wild. I can now safely close that off my list as I had huge bucks all over me tonight while hunting and got to see a solid 200â€ deer. Then to top it off we make our way back to camp and I was completely honored to be here when Mr Holden brought his deer in. There arenâ€™t many people that could say they put their hands on a deer right after it was shot that could end up a state record. What Double down is producing is insane. I am still blown away by what just happened tonight. Congrats again to Mr Holden on a monster Double Down Deer. I am sure phots and the rest of the story will come out soon.i need to goto sleep now so I can go chase 200â€ deer in the morning


Yep Yep! See ya in the morning my brother! What a great evening with great folks!


----------



## porkrind

Beautiful deer! Congrats!


----------



## jtburf

Congrats on that Stud Buck!!!

John


----------



## 78thomas78

Congrats to you Dad!


----------



## tshort

Boom! Heck yeah! Congrats to Mr. Holden. Whether or not that is a record deer, your dad has to have broken some kind of record by now for most low fence 200"+ deer taken. Gettin' it done!!

So....when does Little Man start to step it up into trophy category? I bet that's a hard one to hold off on. I'm having that conundrum with my son. He's 11 and I get more enjoyment out of watching him take a nice buck but don't want to 'ruin' his love for hunting.


----------



## FFLack

WOW!!! All I can say !! Congratulations to both of the hunters! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Itâ€™s really hard to find the words to describe what yâ€™all have accomplished. What a warrior. Congratulations Mr. Holden.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Wish I would have been there again to celebrate with the apricot brandy!!!
Congrats Don and Brett!

Iâ€™m more proud that you got to do it together this year again, especially since it gets harder and harder every year to make the time.

Those days with dad in the stand will prove more valuable than any deer head! 
Having said that, holy shart that thing is a monster!!! Ha!
#legend

Mike



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

What a great deer and even better memories, congratulations to father and son!


----------



## FREON

FREON said:


> My crystal ball sees your Dad grinning from ear to ear tonight!! Good luck bud!


 Well, well---what do you know......The ol crystal ball was right for once. Hell of a deer. Congrats


----------



## ROBOWADER

*What a great time!*

This was my third time to the ranch and I think the deer just keep bigger. There must be some good stuff in the Double Down formula. The older deer have donkey bodies.

Got to experience a great South Texas ranch, see tons of animals and some huge deer. Even got a few doe to take home.

Now I just wish I would have stayed so that I could see Mr. Holdens buck!

Thanks again to Brett for having me and Savage Joe for putting me on my best deer ever. My buck weighed 212.5 lbs with a 23 inch spread!
Great times with some great people

Thanks again!



broadonrod said:


> What a great and fun evening here at the lease.
> One of our management hunters from here in 2Cool took this beautiful old 10 point. The buck is 23â€ and change inside and was estimated to be 9 years old.
> What an old warrior.
> Congratulations Mark and great work Savage Joe helping make it happen once again.
> My dad and I set in a stand nobody has set in this year and had 4 beautiful bucks show up before dark. Heâ€™s just getting to picky. Two of the bucks were typical clean 12s that would have both netted Boone & Crocket. A couple of the prettiest 12s Iâ€™ve ever seen. I guess we will know when one has the character heâ€™s looking for.
> I told him â€œthose deer will both net bookâ€ he looked at me and said... nets are for fish! Lol Iâ€™m just glad to get to spend the time with him. At 84 years old heâ€™s still sharp as a tack and getting really picky!


----------



## sundownbrown

That is what I call a pile of sheds


----------



## WillieT

Great deer Robo. Congratulations


----------



## SWW

Congrats!!

Any frontal pictures..

Canâ€™t see the deer very well on those!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grayson

SWW said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Any frontal pictures..
> 
> Canâ€™t see the deer very well on those!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks like a great buck - any basic straight on pictures? Hard to tell from those pics what he looks like


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Thanks everyone for all the kind words and replies!
Itâ€™s been really busy here at the ranch. All of our management hunters are gone and another group of 7 2coolers will be here Friday. We are really looking forward to hunting with these 5 kiddos again this year! 
Chris our Jr. member took a beautiful old management buck this evening! This is another old buck that we have years of history on watching him. This buck should be 10-11 years old and man he got wide this year. He also grew a really cool fork. 
Chrisâ€™s buck is 25 3/8â€ wide inside and scores 163 5/8. Chris is having trouble logging in to 2Cool so Iâ€™m posting this up for him. 
I have several pictures to post from this weeks hunts Iâ€™ll try and get some of them up in a bit but hereâ€™s Chrisâ€™s buck! It doesnâ€™t get more South Texas than this beautiful old buck and heâ€™s had his fair share of Double Down Deer Feed! 
Thanks again everyone!
Brett Holden
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## broadonrod

Huntman3 said:


> looks like a great buck - any basic straight on pictures? Hard to tell from those pics what he looks like


Yes Sr. Iâ€™ll get some up in just a few. Iâ€™m loading them now. 
We didnâ€™t get pics until this morning and been crazy busy.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Here is a picture of our guest Bobs buck. Bob took this beautiful management buck yesterday! Heâ€™s another old buck with years of history. Roy Hindes put in a hand in the recovery but it didnâ€™t take long. Many of you that have followed the Holden Pasture Deer Lease and Double Down Deer Feed threads over the years might even recognize this old buck. Heâ€™s an OLD TIMER and they donâ€™t get much prettier!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Well here he is! My dad Don Holdenâ€ 84 years oldâ€ took his best buck ever yesterday! 
The buck is also a new ranch record. My dad hunted this old buck for 3 seasons! 
We really didnâ€™t expect this deer to even show up. He was on the list but always so elusive. My dad hunted this particular deer 3 seasons ago 103 hunts from the blind. By the time we saw him he had broken two tines so we let him go that year at an estimated 9 years old. Last year Don put in numerous hunts for the same buck. The buck had lost inches yet still a giant and was passed to give him another chance. We really thought the old buck would fail in antler growth again this year. Man what a surprise! The buck now estimated to be 11 years old showed his best set of anthers ever. We think he just got old enough he depended more and more on the feed do to tooth wear and exploded once again. 
The buck has 19 points and we measured him at 229 5/8â€, our new ranch record!
We have his beams over 28â€ with a 21â€ inside spread. He is a main frame 7x7 with 4 kickers and a split g3. This was a really big surprise. I had the buck at 215-218 on the hoof. This is our camp score and plan on having him officially scored this week. What a great time my old man couldnâ€™t be more happy! 
Iâ€™m just glad I got to be here when he took this incredible buck. 
We will be posting a video of the hunt and progress photos of this buck over the passed 7-8 seasons. Now that my dad got his buck Iâ€™m fixing to put some time in my self. 
Thanks again for all the kind words and comments! Iâ€™ll be posting updates and pictures as I get a chance. We are just getting started! 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com
â€œItâ€™s What We Are Feeding Them Year Roundâ€
Brett Holden


----------



## Gearman

I feel like I won the lottery because I was down there when Mr Holden shot that beautiful Double down beast. I got to take a photo with this great man and his trophy of a life time. Unbelievable.


----------



## sundownbrown

Holy **** is all I can say


----------



## Jerry713

Man that's a heck of a management deer for Bob. 

Happy for you and your Dad!! Great memories!


----------



## awesum

Jerry713 said:


> Man that's a heck of a management deer for Bob.
> 
> Happy for you and your Dad!! Great memories!


173" "management deer" LOL


----------



## WillieT

Iâ€™ve followed your thread for several years now. You have always had tremendous deer, but this year seems to be far and away the best from what I have seen. Itâ€™s amazing what yâ€™all have accomplished. Truly a testament to what you are doing and the discipline your hunters show. Congratulations to all the hunters. Your management bucks are trophies to most.


----------



## Grande Venado

Very nice, congrats. 

Pretty cool how yâ€™all have that inline tine genetics. Those tines add a lot of inches.


----------



## Gearman

awesum said:


> 173" "management deer" LOL


We managed that deer in the buggy , we managed it in the cooler and we managed it in the back of the truck and they managed that deer for many years letting it breed and took it on what they felt was the last possible good year it was going to have. After a few trips to the ranch Every deer that gets shot a person should consider to be a trophy. The buck I shot was not a lot of inches but has some cool character and was heavy enough that 2 guys struggled to load it in the truck. Never put a tape on it as it wasnâ€™t a concern but I did for giggles want to see how wide it was as I figured it at about 15â€ and the deer was actually over 18â€ but looked very small because of how large Double down has made the body so huge. Ever deer you see Brett post is most certainly a trophy but I personally saw A number of bucks every hunt that would out score Bobs deer that might only be 5-6 years old. I did manage to see my first 200â€deer in the wild Tuesday evening and man was it cool. Pure low fence monster deer!! I need to go manage my deboning knife as I have a lot of meat to cut up haha


----------



## sundownbrown

I keep saying the Chittim Pasture should has its own tv show, a reality show every day, or a live feed where we can live the live action with yall everyday. That would be awesome.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

I've read every post for the last 4 years and it just keeps getting better


----------



## broadonrod

*Whitetail Management*



Gearman said:


> We managed that deer in the buggy , we managed it in the cooler and we managed it in the back of the truck and they managed that deer for many years letting it breed and took it on what they felt was the last possible good year it was going to have. After a few trips to the ranch Every deer that gets shot a person should consider to be a trophy. The buck I shot was not a lot of inches but has some cool character and was heavy enough that 2 guys struggled to load it in the truck. Never put a tape on it as it wasnâ€™t a concern but I did for giggles want to see how wide it was as I figured it at about 15â€ and the deer was actually over 18â€ but looked very small because of how large Double down has made the body so huge. Ever deer you see Brett post is most certainly a trophy but I personally saw A number of bucks every hunt that would out score Bobs deer that might only be 5-6 years old. I did manage to see my first 200â€deer in the wild Tuesday evening and man was it cool. Pure low fence monster deer!! I need to go manage my deboning knife as I have a lot of meat to cut up haha


It was a blast Sr! 
I guess most people consider management deer a cull. 
We hunt bucks due to age and at a certain age on our plan and they donâ€™t break 200 we management hunt them. 
No different than a ranch taking 160-170s calling a 140â€ 8 point deer a management deer. Itâ€™s exactly the same with different goals. 
We try and let the bucks reach their maximum age and potential, this old buck had done that and still remained a trophy even at his old age. 
Heck according to most he should have been dead 3-4 years ago do to natural causes ðŸ˜‚. I remember people bashing us online about the ages we let our trophies grow to and now I see people writing articles about it ðŸ˜
I think all deer are a trophy in their own way. 
What a fun hunt! Tell Bob we really enjoyed having him here and yâ€™all are welcome any time. Fun times for sure! 
Thank you again!!! 
Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Well our group 2Cooler youth hunters showed up today! 
Off to a strong start and some big smiles. 
I sure hope they brought a lot of bullets! Itâ€™s going to be a long weekend for these young men and adding a couple of more to the Hunter list tomorrow!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again everyone for all the kind words and replies! I have a lot of pictures to post Iâ€™m loading tonight. Itâ€™s been hard this year keeping up we are at 50-60 deer taken already and I havenâ€™t had time to post all the hunts like I usually do. Running from the lease to the Cactus Flat Ranch back and forth is taking a lot of time. Thanks again! 
Brett Holden


----------



## bowmansdad

Donâ€™t apologize, Brett, we realize you are busy as heck. We all appreciate what you share with us and we have plenty of time on our hands. Looking forward to all the pics and stories to follow, canâ€™t wait to see Little Manâ€™s, Ms. Monicaâ€™s and your adventures, along with all the lucky hunters stories!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Here are a few pictures from the stands. I have loaded over 400 pictures now. Iâ€™ll eventually get them up. 
Most of the pictures I post are pictures of pictures off the back of my camera fron the stands so when I get a chance I like to post the originals. 
Hereâ€™s a few. I might have posted a couple of these already but these are much clearer than I post in the pasture. 
These are just a few of the bucks getting a pass this season. We are working hard guiding management hunters taking off a lot of bucks this season to give our up and comers a little stress relief. Itâ€™s part of the next step in our management plan on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease. We are also field testing another blend of Double Down protein pellet on a small portion of the lease. So far we are very happy with the results! 
Brett Holden
www.doubledowndeeefeed.com


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more pics. These 2 and the second picture I posted in the last post are from Cactus Flat Ranch.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Well our group 2Cooler youth hunters showed up today!
> Off to a strong start and some big smiles.
> I sure hope they brought a lot of bullets! Itâ€™s going to be a long weekend for these young men and adding a couple of more to the Hunter list tomorrow!


This is the good stuff right there, hunting youth!!!

Great job Brett.

John


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Holden Pasture Deer Lease*



jtburf said:


> This is the good stuff right there, hunting youth!!!
> 
> Great job Brett.
> 
> John


Thanks a John! 
Hereâ€™s a few more originals from the lease.
Kiddos are still shooting away ðŸ˜œ


----------



## WillieT

Great pics of some amazing bucks.


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Another youngster nails a nice management buck. 
Lots of does hitting the ground as well. 
Youngsters will be back at it tomorrow morning.


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s one fine 8. Congratulations to the young hunter.


----------



## redville

Man these pics of the young kids getting to hunt makes my heart feel good. Congrats Brett 
For doing what you do.


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Thatâ€™s one fine 8. Congratulations to the young hunter.


Yes Sr and that young man is one happy hunter! 
My dad was his guide and they had a blast!



redville said:


> Man these pics of the young kids getting to hunt makes my heart feel good. Congrats Brett
> For doing what you do.


Thanks! 
The group of 5 young men that just left cape last season as well. 
Great kids and super dads! We met them here on 2Cool and really enjoy having them. I think the group of 5 took 22 or 23 deer home. We had a few misses and a few bucks that showed up on the list but wouldnâ€™t cooperate. Our goal was 25 deer. One young man didnâ€™t get his buck out of the 6 we had hunting this weekend. Iâ€™m fixing to call his father and see if we can sneak him back to the ranch and okay a day or 2 of hooky from school ðŸ˜. 
We really enjoy having the kiddos out hunting with us. 
Thanks for the kind words. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Still going through this seasons pictures from the deer lease. 
I love this buck.
Body weight and mass has gone crazy this season! 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## Flat Nasty

And I love the guy in the back! Good gosh


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Yes Sr and that young man is one happy hunter!
> My dad was his guide and they had a blast!
> 
> Thanks!
> The group of 5 young men that just left cape last season as well.
> Great kids and super dads! We met them here on 2Cool and really enjoy having them. I think the group of 5 took 22 or 23 deer home. We had a few misses and a few bucks that showed up on the list but wouldnâ€™t cooperate. Our goal was 25 deer. One young man didnâ€™t get his buck out of the 6 we had hunting this weekend. Iâ€™m fixing to call his father and see if we can sneak him back to the ranch and okay a day or 2 of hooky from school ðŸ˜.
> We really enjoy having the kiddos out hunting with us.
> Thanks for the kind words.
> Brett


I was in camp with them, what an amazing group of boys!! Its great to see that there are still parents that raise kids the right way with respect and manners. Kudos to the Dads and to the boys!


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Another youngster nails a nice management buck.
> Lots of does hitting the ground as well.
> Youngsters will be back at it tomorrow morning.


Great buck, the Old Man was sure proud!


----------



## ROBOWADER

Ya'll are getting it done!


----------



## mr. buck

O/U on # of inches of dead deer in the next update? I'll guess 600"!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

mr. buck said:


> O/U on # of inches of dead deer in the next update? I'll guess 600"!


Iâ€™ll take the over

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canebreak

I want to publicly thank Brett and his entire crew at the Holden Pasture Deer Lease for an awesome weekend with my boys and my nephews. It was non stop action from the minute we pulled through the gate until the minute we left. The number of 180+ deer we saw in our 4 hunts was truly amazing and every one of them would spend at least 30 minutes pounding the Double Down 50 yards in front of us. The boys learned more about deer hunting (and deer cleaning) in the two days we were there than I could teach them in a decade. Big thanks to Brett, Savage Joe, Jonathan, Gauge, and Wesley for going out of there to ensure the boys had a great time. Can't wait to go back next year!


----------



## ROBOWADER

canebreak said:


> I want to publicly thank Brett and his entire crew at the Holden Pasture Deer Lease for an awesome weekend with my boys and my nephews. It was non stop action from the minute we pulled through the gate until the minute we left. The number of 180+ deer we saw in our 4 hunts was truly amazing and every one of them would spend at least 30 minutes pounding the Double Down 50 yards in front of us. The boys learned more about deer hunting (and deer cleaning) in the two days we were there than I could teach them in a decade. Big thanks to Brett, Savage Joe, Jonathan, Gauge, and Wesley for going out of there to ensure the boys had a great time. Can't wait to go back next year!


Thats the good stuff right there!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Management Hunts*



canebreak said:


> I want to publicly thank Brett and his entire crew at the Holden Pasture Deer Lease for an awesome weekend with my boys and my nephews. It was non stop action from the minute we pulled through the gate until the minute we left. The number of 180+ deer we saw in our 4 hunts was truly amazing and every one of them would spend at least 30 minutes pounding the Double Down 50 yards in front of us. The boys learned more about deer hunting (and deer cleaning) in the two days we were there than I could teach them in a decade. Big thanks to Brett, Savage Joe, Jonathan, Gauge, and Wesley for going out of there to ensure the boys had a great time. Can't wait to go back next year!


First off thank you everyone for all the kind replies!

CaneBreak once again it was a pleasure and a blast having you and your families here at the ranch! Both of you are doing such an incredible job raising those young men! 
Those youngsters are great leaders and examples for other kids now days to follow. Hats off to you and your brother! 
Thanks again for bringing them. Those young fellas are almost officially part of our management plan here now lol. 
Just under 50 deer in 2 trips ðŸ˜‚.
Anyway once again always welcome here my brother and thank you for the post! 
Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch Double Down Deer Feed*

Been crazy busy here again with little time to post. 
Here are a couple photos from the Cactus Flat Ranch. 
Iâ€™ll get more pics up later today from the deer stand.


----------



## HighwayHunter

broadonrod said:


> Been crazy busy here again with little time to post.
> 
> Here are a couple photos from the Cactus Flat Ranch.
> 
> Iâ€™ll get more pics up later today from the deer stand.


That first buck looks like this season should be his last. What a stud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Deer Protein Pellets - Double Down Deer Feed*



HighwayHunter said:


> That first buck looks like this season should be his last. What a stud
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heâ€™s definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease - Double Down Deer Feed*

Hereâ€™s a nice old mature buck from the lease. 
Heâ€™s fits our age structure as a shooter but we are going to give him another year. 
He really stacked on the inches this season.


----------



## HighwayHunter

broadonrod said:


> Heâ€™s definitely one of my favorites!


What age do yâ€™all typically take deer at?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Curious about the palmated antlers. Is that a genetic thing, or just what? Is that something you often on that ranch?


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Curious about the palmated antlers. Is that a genetic thing, or just what? Is that something you often on that ranch?


Genetics and Maximizing nutrition. 
We have great mass genetics on the Cactus Flat. Maximizing genetic feeding Double Down year round has taken the genetics we have to work with to a level we werenâ€™t sure was possible. 
We are seeing some crazy things with a protein feeder every 50-60 acres. 
More trial and error experiments with feed and minerals. We are experimenting with a few new minerals on the Cactus Flat. Itâ€™s high fence but no pens and we are pouring it to them. So far we are very happy with the results and only 1.5 years in.



HighwayHunter said:


> What age do yâ€™all typically take deer at?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Our goal is to shoot trophy bucks at 8-10 years old. 
We do see bucks decline at 9-11 but yet have taken most of our biggest bucks at those ages. 
Our new ranch record we are almost positive is 11 years old. 
I like 8 minimum.


----------



## broadonrod

3 trophy bucks on the hit list by lease members this evening. 
Hopefully have BBD pictures soon.


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> 3 trophy bucks on the hit list by lease members this evening.
> Hopefully have BBD pictures soon.


Sounds like at least one hit the ground.


----------



## DR_Smith

Where is he at!! Waiting!
Great pics as usual and doing an awesome job!


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Where is he at!! Waiting!
> Great pics as usual and doing an awesome job!


Here is Treys buck. 
Beautiful old 7x7 heâ€™s been looking for and it finally worked out.


----------



## DR_Smith

WOW! That is an absolute beautiful deer. True amazing DD giant!
Congratulations Trey on your trophy!!


----------



## awesum

Great looking deer there! :cheers:


----------



## WillieT

That is a beautiful buck, great symmetry and the split brows add character. A true trophy. Congratulations!


----------



## ROBOWADER

Wow, that guy is huge!


----------



## bowmansdad

Awesome buck! ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## sundownbrown

Congrats to the hunter, great buck


----------



## ivomec

That is a beautiful buck! Congrats!


----------



## Goldensammy2.0

Hell of a buck. What did it score?


----------



## grittydog

hell yeah, bring out the scores!!!!


----------



## jtburf

Yes sir!!!

Brett, Taking T-Day dinner to the two LT's at Ft Benning tomorrow. Will be checking for updates constantly!!!

Shoot some biggen's!!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

*Six Legged Hog*

Thanks everyone for all the replies. Little man shot a 6 legged hog this evening! Yes a pig with 6 feet! Unbelievable!!!! That made for a fun evening. 
Havenâ€™t had much time to check in. Been busy with all the family and friends here at the lease and running to the Cactus Flat Ranch daily. 
A few hunters left yesterday and today, a few leaving tomorrow and several more coming in all throughout the week. 
We are still in clean up mode. So far I think we have taken 108 deer this season so far and have a long ways to go. 
We are seeing the best bucks we have ever seen and really working hard on cleaning up the herd. 
Even with the 108 deer taken off so far you canâ€™t tell we have done anything at all. Just a lot if deer here. 
We have seen 4 new giants over the last 3 days. 
Monica and I have still not found a trophy or at least one we want to target. 
I had one in front of me yesterday but I decided to give him another year. 
Heâ€™s the biggest typical Iâ€™ve ever seen, super wide but after watching him I think heâ€™s only 6 years old and in a safe central area of the ranch so off to the next one. One of our lease members had an accident and hasnâ€™t been here yet. We are hoping he makes it next week. 
Another lease member is going to make his first hunt Friday. He just got tied up with work. My dad and 2 other lease members have taken bucks they wanted. Itâ€™s been an amazing season to say the least. 
The kiddos are slinging lead and having the time of their life. 
Our package hunters have really taken some nice old bucks this year. 
Itâ€™s been nonstop and doesnâ€™t look like itâ€™s going to slow down any time soon. 
I have a lot of pictures to post Iâ€™ll get around to it ASAP. 
Thanks again everyone!
Brett Holden


----------



## jtburf

^^^^^^^^ With out pictures no one would believe it!!! ^^^^^^^^^

Congrats to Little Man!

John


----------



## WillieT

With the huge deer and now the pig, are you sure you donâ€™t have a nuclear plant out there.


----------



## willydavenport

Looks like a great time. I shot a pig like that once but only had a total of 5 feet. I was really rooting for you to go after that piebald buck. He is beautiful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

willydavenport said:


> Looks like a great time. I shot a pig like that once but only had a total of 5 feet. I was really rooting for you to go after that piebald buck. He is beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iâ€™m still on him. Got several sets in on him but havenâ€™t seen him yet on the hoof. 
Iâ€™ve been busy hunting with guest hunters and kiddos. Iâ€™m fixing to put in some time hunting him when I get a chance. 
In the stand now itâ€™s pretty hot here but a few deer moving already. 
Thanks again for the replies everyone!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Of course you have 6 legged pigs there!!!!!!!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinA

Brett

you should get that pig mounted!!

full body or front half only is the question..


----------



## sea sick

KevinA said:


> Brett
> 
> you should get that pig mounted!!
> 
> full body or front half only is the question..


You're crazy, that thing would give me nightmares!! Haha

Neat hog, never see that again. Put those feet in your beans


----------



## broadonrod

KevinA said:


> Brett
> 
> you should get that pig mounted!!
> 
> full body or front half only is the question..


Yes Sr. Iâ€™m getting it done for little man. We are debating on full body or just half body mount. Either way I think he will never get one like that again ðŸ˜‚.
Crazy stuff for sure!

Thanks again everyone for the replies.

We are still after it here. 
One of our other hunters is on a nice old buck. He saw him yesterday and this evening but was really late and no good shot. 
I think the smoke pole is coming out in the morning. No more sticks and strings looking for this old buck lol.
We have a lot of family and friends heading in tomorrow and Thursday. 
Lots of deer going in the coolers and to the taxidermist next week I think. 
I Havnt hunted much my self just enjoying watching everyone else more than anything. 
This has been the most fun camp and best season ever by far.


----------



## awesum

Happy Thanksgiving and I hope y'all get some big'uns!


----------



## Fishcamp

Double Down even makes the pigs feet grow big!


----------



## FREON

:cheers:Hope you and your family have a very Happy Thanksgiving, you big turkey Brett :slimer:


----------



## broadonrod

awesum said:


> Happy Thanksgiving and I hope y'all get some big'uns!


Thanks! Have a good one your self!



Fishcamp said:


> Double Down even makes the pigs feet grow big!


Donâ€™t know about big but more lol! 
Have a great Thanksgiving!



FREON said:


> :cheers:Hope you and your family have a very Happy Thanksgiving, you big turkey Brett :slimer:


Have a good one your self! Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family as well!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - South Texas Monster Bucks*

Heâ€™s looking for love! 
The rut is kicking off here in South Texas!

Also Monica is on a good one she found and decided to hunt! 
Iâ€™m hunting with her this evening hoping to get the hunt in video! 
Hopefully a she gets her monster Thanksgiving Buck! 
Iâ€™ll try and keep up with the hunt on here on 2Cool this evening!


----------



## ivomec

Good luck to Monica! Iâ€™m always anxious to see what she decides to pull the trigger on since she is picky on what she wants. Lol
Happy thanksgiving to you and your family and friends there at the ranch.


----------



## DR_Smith

Any updates on the hunt? 
Happy Thanksgiving as well!


----------



## broadonrod

She got him we are just now headed to camp.
I feel pretty sure this is her biggest buck by far!


----------



## ethic1

In for LDP!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Nasty

broadonrod said:


> She got him we are just now headed to camp.
> I feel pretty sure this is her biggest buck by far!


 awesome! My wife just looked at me and said she will cry if she don't get to kill a buck after she finishes with school mid December lol


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed-Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Taking pics now. Hereâ€™s a tease of the Brow tines. Pics coming soon as we get done here. 
Probably 2nd biggest buck we have ever taken on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease. Pretty sure of it.


----------



## porkrind

Congrats, canâ€™t wait to see the rest of it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivomec

Congrats to Monica! Bring on the rest of the pics. If the brow tines are any indication of what the rest of the head gear looks like it has to be something extremely special!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Canâ€™t wait to see it...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations to the Mrs. Nothing like a little tease.


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Ms. Monica, in for the pics!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Havenâ€™t scored him but heâ€™s going to be probably our new 2nd place ranch Record.
Here is a copy of our Facebook post. 
I think this buck will go between 215-220â€. We just roughed and took 6 measurements. 
Front brows over 8â€
G2s and 3s all between 11-13
Beams prob 28ish
Spread over 20

Well what a hunt and story on this old buck! 
Monica has hunted on our Low Fence Lease for 15 out of our 17 years being here. She has become one of if not the most management minded hunters I have ever met. Last year she passed 3 â€œLow Fenceâ€ bucks we figured would hit 200â€ plus.
She videoed 7 more estimated to gross score 175-190s. She never once even acted like she wanted to pull the trigger. 
We focus on taking extremely old bucks on this lease. Itâ€™s something we feel we have kinda pioneered at least to the extent we do it and Monica has been all for it and a big part of it over the years. The buck she took this evening has been videoed from her stand by her for â€œ 9 straight yearsâ€ NINE! 
He has been unmistakable and actually went in the management buck list 2 years ago as a 170. His best head ever was at 9 years old in the 180s. Well heâ€™s not in the 180s anymore and at 12 years old, knock kneed and fat, heâ€™s probably going to be the 2nd biggest buck we have ever taken on the lease.
Our feed program has changed the game on our ranch. 
Hunters like Monica are also hard to find. She has no desire to shoot a buck that has not reached its maximum potential in antler growth. This is another learning experience for all of us. Monica has 3 Double Down Protein â€œfree choice feedersâ€ at her stand that feed year round. She has water in her feed pens. If we quit feeding year round it would be impossible to grow bucks to this age. Itâ€™s against all we have read and all we have heard but itâ€™s for real. This buck Monica Holden took this evening and the big deer Don Holden took last week will now be our biggest bucks ever taken on the lease one being 11 and one being 12 years old. I never dreamed of seeing bucks the caliber we are seeing now. I never really thought our 2 biggest ever would be 11 and 12 years old. Health old bucks just get bigger sometimes. 
Double Down Deer Feed has changed the game here at the Holden Pasture Deer Lease. And hunters like Monica make it easy growing monsters! 
Congratulations Monicaâ€™s on your 19 point buck and your 2nd 200 plus Low Fence deer in the last 3 years! 
We will post this bucks score as soon as we get time to run a tape in him.


----------



## AirbornXpress

Congratulations and great work to all of you! 
Beautiful Double Down Monster right there!


----------



## WillieT

What an amazing buck. Congratulations Monica!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Wowser!
Congrats Monica!!

What a stud!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethic1

Hoss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks! We still havenâ€™t scored Monicaâ€™s buck but heâ€™s getting bigger every time we walk by. Her picture really doesnâ€™t do this buck justice! 
288 lbs of pure Low Fence beast! 
We are still in shock! 
Thanks again for the replies. We will be back after it tomorrow and more guest hunters showing up. Lots of bucks in the list. 
Iâ€™ll post more pictures and score tomorrow. 
Brett Holden 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## fish4food

Wow... thatâ€™s all Iâ€™ve got. Congrats to all of yâ€™all. And Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## bowmansdad

Wow, what a monster! I knew when Ms. Monica tagged one it would be a stud!


----------



## Flat Nasty

Absolutely awesome and I’m happy for yaw successfully seeing the benefits of hard work! 228 lbs monster double down eating ,cactus licking monster!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Heavy weight.


----------



## broadonrod

Looks like a couple of good ones hit the ground this evening. I hunted the cactus flat ranch with one of my sales reps that won a contest for customer service at Holden Roofing. And it looks like Jonathan on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease got a buck he was after I just got the text.

Iâ€™ll post pictures when I get back to the Lease in a bit.


----------



## HighwayHunter

broadonrod said:


> Heavy weight.


Good lord!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

205 Double Down Monster! Congratulations


----------



## WillieT

Never seen a deer with that much fat. Proof of what Double Down can do. Simply amazing.


----------



## ethic1

Pics ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Monica Holden 216 6/8â€ Low Fence Buck*



AirbornXpress said:


> 205 Double Down Monster! Congratulations
> 
> Thanks!!!
> Monica now has the 2nd biggest buck we have taken in the Holden a Pasture Deer Lease.
> That 205 was his score before we added the 8s.
> Here is Monicaâ€™s buck and we will have him officially scored in the next couple of days. I was pretty tight taped on him.
> 
> Thank you all for the kind words.
> Iâ€™ll post more pics of the other hunters bucks as soon as I get this food off the grill. Lots of pictures to post and we have Jonathonâ€™s deer still to score.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

What a stud!
Tell Monica congrats!
I canâ€™t wait to see that sucker in person!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Wow what a buck!!!

Congrats Monica!!


John


----------



## Rafter3

A true giant!! Such a well deserved huntress, congrats Monica 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## c hook

*nice*



broadonrod said:


> AirbornXpress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 205 Double Down Monster! Congratulations
> 
> Thanks!!!
> Monica now has the 2nd biggest buck we have taken in the Holden a Pasture Deer Lease.
> That 205 was his score before we added the 8s.
> Here is Monicaâ€™s buck and we will have him officially scored in the next couple of days. I was pretty tight taped on him.
> 
> Thank you all for the kind words.
> Iâ€™ll post more pics of the other hunters bucks as soon as I get this food off the grill. Lots of pictures to post and we have Jonathonâ€™s deer still to score.
> 
> 
> 
> true monster, like the way you have the score sheet layed out for easy reading, cool. :texasflag
Click to expand...


----------



## sundownbrown

Amazing deer, congrats on the kill


----------



## FREON

:cheers:


broadonrod said:


> AirbornXpress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 205 Double Down Monster! Congratulations
> 
> Thanks!!!
> Monica now has the 2nd biggest buck we have taken in the Holden a Pasture Deer Lease.
> That 205 was his score before we added the 8s.
> Here is Monicaâ€™s buck and we will have him officially scored in the next couple of days. I was pretty tight taped on him.
> 
> Thank you all for the kind words.
> Iâ€™ll post more pics of the other hunters bucks as soon as I get this food off the grill. Lots of pictures to post and we have Jonathonâ€™s deer still to score.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell of a deer. Congrats:cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## STXbowhunt

Congrats to Monica on one helluva buck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Wow Congratulations! Love seeing those awesome deer! 
I know you have been super busy, but I think a lot of us love those stand pics.. slacking on them this yr lol!
Great job and thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Bukkskin

broadonrod said:


> AirbornXpress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 205 Double Down Monster! Congratulations
> 
> Thanks!!!
> Monica now has the 2nd biggest buck we have taken in the Holden a Pasture Deer Lease.
> That 205 was his score before we added the 8s.
> Here is Monicaâ€™s buck and we will have him officially scored in the next couple of days. I was pretty tight taped on him.
> 
> Thank you all for the kind words.
> Iâ€™ll post more pics of the other hunters bucks as soon as I get this food off the grill. Lots of pictures to post and we have Jonathonâ€™s deer still to score.
> 
> 
> 
> Good looking Big buck right there. Congrats to your wife.
Click to expand...


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease Double Down Deer Feed*

Guess his score.

Hereâ€™s a buck I posted earlier in the thread. We have watched him for years and after looking back at photos from previous seasons we are pretty sure he is 9 years old. 
This is his best head ever probably by about 10-12â€ Iâ€™m guessing. 
Post up what you think this buck may score.
He is a big bodied buck so keep that in mind with your guess.


----------



## Hayniedude24

186


----------



## No Luck

190-191


----------



## deerslayer64d

193.3/8 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overboard

189 3/8


----------



## StangGang

195


----------



## ROBOWADER

186


----------



## KevinA

184


----------



## TxDuSlayer

178


----------



## sundownbrown

I came up with a conservative 179


----------



## tshort

180


----------



## Flat Nasty

174


----------



## redville

187 3/8" gross


----------



## ivomec

177


----------



## Swampus

195


----------



## FREON

Swampus said:


> 195


 Agreed


----------



## wishin4fishin

193 1/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjm

I just had a chance to log on and catch up with this thread, I see you have been busy like us over the last couple of weeks! Congratulations to Monica on a great deer. The deer Joe took is awesome also. Thanks for posting keep us updated. RUT IS HERE!!


----------



## mister72

182


----------



## AirbornXpress

196


----------



## Mikeyhunts

182


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shallowaterhunter

208


----------



## DR_Smith

197


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



broadonrod said:


> Guess his score.
> 
> Hereâ€™s a buck I posted earlier in the thread. We have watched him for years and after looking back at photos from previous seasons we are pretty sure he is 9 years old.
> This is his best head ever probably by about 10-12â€ Iâ€™m guessing.
> Post up what you think this buck may score.
> He is a big bodied buck so keep that in mind with your guess.


Thank again everyone for all the replies! 
Itâ€™s still been crazy busy. We just had around 20 package hunters get it done over the last few days and 10 more coming in Wednesday- Sunday.
We have taken several nice bucks with our guest hunters on both ranches Iâ€™ll get pictures of them up soon.

Back to the buck I posted earlier in the thread 
This old buck as I mentioned made the criteria by age on our management plan but I had decided to let him walk another year. He has lived on the section of the ranch I keep known as the Family Pasture. It is also the area of the ranch we focus most of our management hunts on and I keep this area mainly for just my family to hunt. 
Joe Birkner has been with me 5 years now. He has busted his rump helping me grow these bucks to what they are now over the past 5 years. 
This old buck really stacked on the inches this year and after seeing him the second time I talked to my wife Monica and showed her the picture. With out even saying a word she knew where I was going with it. 
Long story short that evening and after all our guest package hunters had left I told Joe about the old buck and told him to try and go get an arrow in him. I actually went with him the first hunt to video and we didnâ€™t see a single buck! Worst hunt of the season. Figure that...
The next evening Joe headed out himself. 
Here is how straight up Joe is and this says a lot about him imo.
Joe knows we have hunters lined up to hunt â€œnet book deerâ€ and he knows that is our highest paying customers. Joe text. 
Are you sure about this old buck heâ€™s here! We can find another.... this bucks going to book if you want me to wait! Heâ€™s big! 
I was kinda beside my self with the honesty and thoughtfulness Joe put in front of himself if that came out right. 
Anyway I text back. We know. Iâ€™ve added him up a few times and thatâ€™s what I was hoping for. 
Again long story short. Joe didnâ€™t have a good shot and the deer wouldnâ€™t cooperate for a bow shot. 
The next morning joe headed back to my stand and the buck didnâ€™t show. 
Now the pressure is on. He has 9 hunters coming in the next morning and thatâ€™s going to shut down his opportunity to hunt the deer. 
Joe filled protein feeders all day or at least until around 3:00 pm them headed back to the stand for on his last free time to hunt the buck for another week. 
Low and behold I get a text... 
FIRST BUCK OUT! HEâ€™S HEADED THIS WAY! 
The next text was... SMOKED HIM! 
Joe had taken his best deer ever and pretty sure he will make the book as we hoped. 
What a great buck for a great guy and true friend. 
The bucks weighed 272 lbs on the hoof, he grossed 182 7/8 and nets 172 4/8s. 
Hopefully he doesnâ€™t dry more than 2 1/2â€ I know he wants that book deee but I really donâ€™t think itâ€™s going to disappoint him much if it doesnâ€™t.

Congratulations Joe! You earned him and Thank you so much for all the hard work you put in helping us grow these monster bucks! 
Brett Holden


----------



## FISH TAILS

Just catching up I hate being here on the concrete!!! Looks like another outstanding season so far. Joe thatâ€™s a Monster crongrats all that feed you been throwing paid off big time!! I hope I get a few free days before the end of season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Heck of a buck, congrats


----------



## jtburf

Congrats Joe, a solid stud you harvested...

John


----------



## ethic1

Awesome buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone! 
Iâ€™m going to try and catch up and start posting from the stand. 
Iâ€™m in the blind now with a guest hunter. 
Here a few recaps from last week. 
Our first good buck is waking in now. 
Iâ€™ll try and get pics. Heâ€™s with a doe.


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more.


----------



## broadonrod

First nice one out this evening hot in a doe. Heâ€™s covering some ground. 
Really pretty 6x6.


----------



## broadonrod

This buck just walked in and heâ€™s not happy!


----------



## WillieT

Iâ€™ve run out of words to describe the deer you have on your lease and ranch, but I love looking at them.


----------



## wishin4fishin

broadonrod said:


> This buck just walked in and heâ€™s not happy!


Thatâ€™s a stud right there! Impressive my friend. I hope you and the family are doing well?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again for the kind words. Lots of pictures still to post catching up. Hereâ€™s a few more pictures. 
Iâ€™ll get caught up here and start posting more. 
Itâ€™s amazing how fast our little ones grow up. 
B2 is becoming quite the hunter. Heâ€™s not to bad at the cleaning rack either. Couldnâ€™t be more proud of my little man!


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Thanks again for the kind words. Lots of pictures still to post catching up. Hereâ€™s a few more pictures.
> Iâ€™ll get caught up here and start posting more.
> Itâ€™s amazing how fast our little ones grow up.
> B2 is becoming quite the hunter. Heâ€™s not to bad at the cleaning rack either. Couldnâ€™t be more proud of my little man!


Great pics!! Little man is a blast to be around, my Gracie loves hanging out with him at deer camp. She goes from girly girl to chasing rabbits with him its fun to watch!


----------



## jtburf

Little Man is living the life!!! Looks like camp life is treating everyone well...

Great pics, the buck chasing the doe is a stud!!

John


----------



## sundownbrown

amazing pics as always, congrats to all the hunters


----------



## FREON

I luv da pic of Lil Brett pulling the hide down on that deer....Is the face he is making from straining or from the smell of those guts ? Or both? LOL!! Also, looks like he knows how to hit exactly where he is aiming. Good shooting..


----------



## broadonrod

Midlandtxhunter said:


> Great pics!! Little man is a blast to be around, my Gracie loves hanging out with him at deer camp. She goes from girly girl to chasing rabbits with him its fun to watch!


They do have a lot of fun!!! 
Gracie has become quite a little huntress her self!



jtburf said:


> Little Man is living the life!!! Looks like camp life is treating everyone well...
> 
> Great pics, the buck chasing the doe is a stud!!
> 
> John


Man itâ€™s been the most fun season ever. 
Great group of families we have this year. 
Best deer we have ever seen and best group of people ever. 
The kiddos are laying them down.



sundownbrown said:


> amazing pics as always, congrats to all the hunters


Thanks! We had a couple nice oneâ€™s hit the ground today. Iâ€™ll get pictures from joe and post more.



FREON said:


> I luv da pic of Lil Brett pulling the hide down on that deer....Is the face he is making from straining or from the smell of those guts ? Or both? LOL!! Also, looks like he knows how to hit exactly where he is aiming. Good shooting..


Thanks FREON 
Little man is growing up fast. 
He was pulling like heck in that hide. Getting better with every deer.


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease Double Down Deer Feed*

Back in the stands. 
We have 2 management buck hunters here this evening. 
One got his buck this morning the other had a nice one out in front of him but no shot. 
Gracie took a beautiful management deer this morning hunting with her dad Trey. 
Beautiful, wide typical 10 with a nice droptine. 
This old buck should be 10 years old. This year he grew a drop showing his best head ever. 
Iâ€™ll post up our other hunters bucks once joe sends them to me.

Congratulations Gracie!


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

90Â°- Big moon- rut starting = slow hunts. 
First buck in this evening.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> 90Â°- Big moon- rut starting = slow hunts.
> First buck in this evening.


That fella has 1 thing on his mind!! Good looking Typical!

John


----------



## Flat Nasty

that 10 year ol buck with the drop is awesome. Crocks and drops'


----------



## Benny ReelGame

broadonrod said:


> 90Â°- Big moon- rut starting = slow hunts.
> 
> First buck in this evening.


Saw a buck identical to that one opening day North of Riverside,TX very very young Iâ€™m guessing 2 years old with an impressive rack had a very small body. We decided to let him walk also the neighbors agreed on it. He just likes to hang around the feeder by camp we set up for hogs. Comes & goes whenever he wants.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*

Well I got super busy again with little to no time to post.
I came home and Iâ€™ll try and load up a bunch of pictures. 
Hereâ€™s a few Cactus Flat Ranch pictures of our guest quarters and a few deer on the ranch. 
We have almost completed the guest area and working on the main ranch house area now. Iâ€™ll get a lot of pictures up from both ranches over the next few days while here at home. 
Thanks again for all the replies! 
Brett Holden
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## saltwatersensations

Looks like a nice place to be!


----------



## jtburf

Looks great Brett, some might fine bucks in those pictures!!

John


----------



## Benny ReelGame

broadonrod said:


> Well I got super busy again with little to no time to post.
> 
> I came home and Iâ€™ll try and load up a bunch of pictures.
> 
> Hereâ€™s a few Cactus Flat Ranch pictures of our guest quarters and a few deer on the ranch.
> 
> We have almost completed the guest area and working on the main ranch house area now. Iâ€™ll get a lot of pictures up from both ranches over the next few days while here at home.
> 
> Thanks again for all the replies!
> 
> Brett Holden
> 
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


Awesome looking place now I know what I want for Christmas great looking bucks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Well I got super busy again with little to no time to post.
> I came home and Iâ€™ll try and load up a bunch of pictures.
> Hereâ€™s a few Cactus Flat Ranch pictures of our guest quarters and a few deer on the ranch.
> We have almost completed the guest area and working on the main ranch house area now. Iâ€™ll get a lot of pictures up from both ranches over the next few days while here at home.
> Thanks again for all the replies!
> Brett Holden
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


Amazing transformation the place has come a long way in a year!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease Double Down Deer Feed*

Thanks for the replies!

We are cutting a few videos for Double Down Deer Feed and here are a few screen shots from bucks videoed from earlier this week. These bucks are from our Low Fence lease. 
Iâ€™ll get some clearer original photos up when I get them loaded. 
These are a few from clips Iâ€™m saving now. 
The bucks have really done well this year and these 3 will be getting a pass. 
2 of the 3 have already broken tines fighting. 
One was 30 points and another was 24 points.


----------



## WillieT

Things are really looking good, both the ranch quarters and the deer.


----------



## sundownbrown

Looks great, finding sheds will be cakewalk down there, lol


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies fellas! 
Merry Christmas Everyone! 
Hope everybody is having a great Christmas!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Merry Christmas.
See you soon.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Merry Christmas!!


John


----------



## Rafter3

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies fellas. 
Just been to busy this season with all the Double Down stuff to keep up like before. Cull bucks hitting the ground. 
Iâ€™ll post more pics later hereâ€™s a few. Kiddos are laying them down this week.


----------



## deerslayer64d

As always Brett thank you for sharing your places with us ! Itâ€™s really been an adventure watching things progress over the years and I look forward to this thread every year! Seems I remember you saying broken tines are an automatic pass till next year ? Am I correct in thinking thatâ€™s only for up in comers and culls are culls no matter what? Again thank you for sharing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

deerslayer64d said:


> As always Brett thank you for sharing your places with us ! Itâ€™s really been an adventure watching things progress over the years and I look forward to this thread every year! Seems I remember you saying broken tines are an automatic pass till next year ? Am I correct in thinking thatâ€™s only for up in comers and culls are culls no matter what? Again thank you for sharing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Sr. we try not and shoot any trophy bucks with broken tines. 
Even higher end management bucks get a pass but we are culling hard this year. 
We are culling broken tine deer we know we want taken out. 
Here is 3 more that just hit the ground. We are really cleaning up as hard as we can this year and will be until the last day if season. 
We are working on the next step in our management plan and trying to raise the bar for seasons to come.


----------



## WillieT

Those ar all some very nice deer. The smile on the kids faces tell it all.


----------



## SWW

They all look like very good culls!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Happy New Year everybody!
Hope everyone has safe travels and a great new year!
We are still burning down the cull bucks with friends and family. 
Great time at the deer lease! Definitely our best and most fun season ever!


----------



## ivomec

Happy New Year 
Looks like everyone is having a great time and definitely taking out some good culls!


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease Double Down Deer Feed*

Several more culls have hit the ground and we have been running around with the kiddos checking tanks. 
Found 3 old skulls at 3 different tanks. 
You never know what you will find around these tanks when they get low. 
Fun times with the family and friends.


----------



## HighwayHunter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

HighwayHunter said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes we do and some cull hogs as well. 
Kiddos been laying by them down. 
This young lady nailed these 2 yesterday evening 10 minutes apart.


----------



## sundownbrown

Congrats to all the hunters, still keep saying yâ€™all need your own reality tv show or a hunting vlog on youtube


----------



## Mikeyhunts

sundownbrown said:


> Congrats to all the hunters, still keep saying yâ€™all need your own reality tv show or a hunting vlog on youtube


Yes... this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook

*??*

wounded deer go for water, natural phenomenon. they may have been wounded in a fight or??:texasflag


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Congrats to all the hunters, still keep saying yâ€™all need your own reality tv show or a hunting vlog on youtube


Would be fun if we just had the time.



Mikeyhunts said:


> Yes... this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An you could video Mikey ðŸ˜ !tuna!!tuna!


----------



## broadonrod

c hook said:


> wounded deer go for water, natural phenomenon. they may have been wounded in a fight or??:texasflag


So many ways for them to die in this place. 
Fights, mountain lions, coyotes, hit by oilfield trucks ðŸ™ˆ etc. 
We have so many bucks per acre and feed station our biggest problem is once deer go from velvet to hard horn they get gut punched at the feeders. We see this happen each year. The first couple of bucks that rub out of velvet get really aggressive. They blind side other deer a lot. 
No telling. 
We saw 2 lions this year and know we have more. They can be a problem. Iâ€™ve seen as many as 4 kills in 2 weeks in a 200 acre area. They eat a little, burry part of them then go kill another. 
Fever/ wounded as you stated definitely causes them to go to water. Thatâ€™s how we find these dead heads. We look for them on a regular bases with the kiddos. 
Found a little yearling buck dead at a tank this morning.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> you could video Mikey  !tuna!!tuna!


You know I can do it lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER

Yo Brett, are you going to harvest anything other than that spotted deer?


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease*



Mikeyhunts said:


> You know I can do it lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This guy smacked him a couple management bucks this week. 
He shoots straight just donâ€™t let him do any videoing! ðŸ¤£
What a blast! We have sure met some great folks here on 2Cool over the years!


----------



## jtburf

Culling is as important as all other aspects of Management!!

Good job!!

John


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Handsome fella. And the deer look good too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook

*right*



jtburf said:


> Culling is as important as all other aspects of Management!!
> 
> Good job!!
> 
> John


exactly, and you by all means don't want those fork horns beeding your does. My question is why do you wait so long (as in age of deer)to cull out the inferiors?? Are you unable to truely identify this earlier on in age??:texasflag


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



c hook said:


> exactly, and you by all means don't want those fork horns beeding your does. My question is why do you wait so long (as in age of deer)to cull out the inferiors?? Are you unable to truely identify this earlier on in age??:texasflag


Many bucks may look inferior but carry a strong gene. Itâ€™s really hard to explain without pictures of deer year to year to talk about it. We see bucks say 130â€ with the same genetics as really good bucks we have taken 190-200â€ range. They look the same just not as good. Maybe a bad doe but still carrying a good gene. That probably didnâ€™t make sense. Lol
Maybe 1/2 bad so to speak. In the wild without manipulating genetics thereâ€™s no room for mistakes. I tell people all the time. On a free range ranch you can always take deer off but you canâ€™t put them back so take your time.
Long and the short is we are just very cautious on what we cull. 
Iâ€™ve seen some crazy things happen year to year. We cull mostly off of â€œframeâ€ more so than points. For example this year we left a 7 point strictly because he is 26â€ wide this is the 3rd year we have left this buck to breed. 
Heâ€™s got short brows, short tines but long beams and a wide 26â€ spread. Probably score 130.
He lives at the same blind we have a 30 point buck well in the 200s.
The 30 point buck is only 17â€ wide. Iâ€™m really hoping that 26â€ wide 7 point found that 30 pointers sister and makes a wide 12-16 point offspring.
I guess what Iâ€™m saying is Iâ€™m an opportunist more than a ranch manager. 
We really like to give deer the full opportunity to show their maximum potential. 
With year round feed deer live to older ages and many times donâ€™t show their true potential until 8-9-10 years old even older for some. 
On the other hand just as many may fail at 9-10 years old. They all age differently just like people. We are seeing a major improvement in our overall younger deer being raised from a fawn on our feed program so we are now raising the bar on â€œcullsâ€ and trying to take the ranch to the next level. In my honest opinion there are no true culls. You never know what the mother or father to an inferior looking deer may be out of. 
Like I said itâ€™s really hard to explain in a short write up. 
If I had a choice without worrying about too many deer per acre. I would not shoot any culls or does over a hard aggressive management plan if that makes sense. When I say to many deer per acre for example we guessed we were at a deer per 3-5 acres this year on average. Some areas of the ranch do have more deer than other parts of the ranch. 
I guess the longer they live the more we feel we have given them a full chance to show their potential. 
The bigger the culls get the bigger the smiles on the friends and families faces. 
That being said I guess we kinda raise culls for friends and family just a little older and bigger than many other ranches allow. I think we took around 60 -70 bucks and 125-130 does this season off 13800 acres. Thatâ€™s a LOT for us. 
This really might not make sense in writing. Itâ€™s hard to put it into perspective with whatâ€™s been written and preached about whitetail management over the past 30 years. I know our plan is different but its just a plan that we feel has been working for us.

Also we had a sad deal today. 
Found these 2 monsters locked up and dead. That really sucked! 
At least it was post rut and hopefully their genetics will live on.
Sure hated seeing this.


----------



## sundownbrown

Man what a waste, hate to see that, but can you imagine the fight those big dudes had. Hope yall are gonna keep the skulls locked up like that and display them at the camp.


----------



## chuck richey

That sucks. Would have to be a bad way to go.


----------



## WillieT

Itâ€™s really sad to see such quality deer suffer and go to waste. Mother Nature can be very cruel sometimes.


----------



## ROBOWADER

sundownbrown said:


> Man what a waste, hate to see that, but can you imagine the fight those big dudes had. Hope yall are gonna keep the skulls locked up like that and display them at the camp.


That would be cool!


----------



## c hook

*wow*

the one buck looks like a 200 class. :texasflag


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Hereâ€™s a picture of one of the bucks we found locked up. Donâ€™t think I have a picture of the other buck.
Iâ€™ll get more pictures up in a little while. 
Thanks for the replies!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Few pictures from this week. 
Buck are thinned out from the rut. Pouring the Double Down Deer Feed to them now getting them back in shape! They have been running and fighting hard.
Time to grow next years trophies.
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Cactus Flat Ranch - Rut*

Pictures from this evening at the Cactus Flat Ranch
South Texas Bucks in rut.


----------



## ROBOWADER

broadonrod said:


> Hereâ€™s a picture of one of the bucks we found locked up. Donâ€™t think I have a picture of the other buck.
> Iâ€™ll get more pictures up in a little while.
> Thanks for the replies!


Man, what a bummer.

sad_smiles


----------



## KevinA

man that sucks bad, i feel your pain..

i was hunting in Colorado a few years back and saw several coyotes scattering when we topped a hill and then we saw two nice white tail buck locked up and tangled in barb wire.. the evidence of a long battle was obvious because they destroyed about 100' of fence line and shredded three cedar posts.


----------



## broadonrod

*Feeding Deer Protein*

Spent the last 3 days filling the Protein Feeders. 
Time to grow next years deer. 
I love watching these bucks progress. This buck is on his way to being a heart stopper.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Another buck that did really good this season. Monicaâ€™s 216 6/8 last year and this year comparison.


----------



## broadonrod

*Custom Double Down Deer Protein*

Here a buck that we have high expectations of being a giant. 
Last year- This year.


----------



## sundownbrown

Keep the comparisons coming, love seeing those progressions


----------



## WillieT

Amazing


----------



## c hook

*??*

and no genetics added to the ranch?? incredible, your double down is amazing. it must be nice to be a deer on a hunting ranch, spoon fed on a silver platter and live to be 10. :biggrin::texasflag


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



c hook said:


> and no genetics added to the ranch?? incredible, your double down is amazing. it must be nice to be a deer on a hunting ranch, spoon fed on a silver platter and live to be 10. :biggrin::texasflag


No introduced genetics ever on our lease. 
We do our best to make them lazy eat all the Double Down they can and grow big. ðŸ˜‚
Thanks!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



sundownbrown said:


> Keep the comparisons coming, love seeing those progressions


Canâ€™t remember if I posted this one. I have around 100 progressive pictures Iâ€™m working on. Iâ€™ll keep Iâ€™m going. I love seeing these bucks year to year.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed LowFenceMonsterBucks*

Always be careful culling 8 points when your feeding them right.
You might end up with a big 10.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

This buck is definitely headed in a positive direction! 
Canâ€™t wait to see him progress over the next couple of year!
Double Down Deer Feed - Holden Pasture Low Fence Deer Lease


----------



## jtburf

Really cool how their brow tines always stay so similar. Having thousands of pictures I am sure helps!!!

Looks like a great season was had!!!


John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Really cool how their brow tines always stay so similar. Having thousands of pictures I am sure helps!!!
> 
> Looks like a great season was had!!!
> 
> John


Yes Sr! Best season ever with a great group of folks. 
We took around 200 deer this season with our lease members, friends, family and package hunters. 
Itâ€™s hard to believe but you go to a stand and really canâ€™t tell we took any at all. So many deer.... it sure makes it fun. 
Hopefully we can get you down there next season. 
Thanks! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

*Cola Blanca Big Buck Contest Double Down Deer Feed*

The Cola Blanca Bug Buck Contest leader board results are in.
I talked with one of their reps on messenger and we think Monicaâ€™s and my Dads bucks are the new Low Fence Menâ€™s and Womenâ€™s new all time contest records! 
Here is a link to the contest and a few pictures from the Cola Blanca Big Buck Contest Facebook Page. It was our best season ever at the Holden Pasture Deer Lease we actually had 5 -6 more bucks that would have won different divisions but didnâ€™t have time to get them scored ðŸ˜•. It was a busy season for sure. Double Down Deer Feed has changed our lease and changed our goals. 
Iâ€™m already excited about watching the bucks grow this spring and summer. 
Just finished topping off all our protein feeders today! 
Thanks everyone for all the kind words and replies this season! This thread is always a blast. Iâ€™ll post more pictures now that Iâ€™m getting time. 
Brett Holden 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com

Cola Blanca Big Buck Contest link 
https://m.facebook.com/colablancaTX/


----------



## 78thomas78

Impressive my friend! Sure like the side by side of the years worth of growth!


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Yes Sr! Best season ever with a great group of folks.
> We took around 200 deer this season with our lease members, friends, family and package hunters.
> Itâ€™s hard to believe but you go to a stand and really canâ€™t tell we took any at all. So many deer.... it sure makes it fun.
> Hopefully we can get you down there next season.
> Thanks! Brett


Looking forward to it, this knee replacement kicked my arse this year. On a positive note our two Lieutenants are getting stationed at Ft Hood very soon!!

John


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations! Truly a testament to your management and feed program. Yâ€™all are doing it right. Canâ€™t wait to see more pics. Thanks again for sharing with us.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Those pics speak for them selves...
Congrats Brett!
Double Down is killing it!!
Pun intended! Ha!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampus

Just some great typ. big ol' deer!
Congrats to your family and that you hunt together and frickin' love it.
swamp


----------



## ROBOWADER

Brett, thanks again for sharing your deer season with us. I look forward everyday to seeing updates to this thread while it's hot.

Again, fantastic deer there at the Nunley and over at Jurassic . 

I had a great time when I came down, can't wait to get my buck back from the taxi!

Have a great 2020!


----------



## hjm

Enjoyed the pictures from this season Brett. I am looking froward to seeing you this Spring


----------



## sundownbrown

Let some some young potential yall let live this year


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- Holden Pasture Deer Lease*



sundownbrown said:


> Let some some young potential yall let live this year


Here are a few we let walk last season.
We have 70 Double Down Deer Feed stations on the ranch.
Basically one per every 200 acres. 
These pictures are from 2 of the 70 Double Down Deer Feed stations back in September.
Bucks are off to a better start than ever right now. At least the mass is looking insane.


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> Here are a few we let walk last season.
> We have 70 Double Down Deer Feed stations on the ranch.
> Basically one per every 200 acres.
> These pictures are from 2 of the 70 Double Down Deer Feed stations back in September.
> Bucks are off to a better start than ever right now. At least the mass is looking insane.


More


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



broadonrod said:


> Here are a few we let walk last season.
> We have 70 Double Down Deer Feed stations on the ranch.
> Basically one per every 200 acres.
> These pictures are from 2 of the 70 Double Down Deer Feed stations back in September.
> Bucks are off to a better start than ever right now. At least the mass is looking insane.


Few more from these 2 feeders 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com
â€œItâ€™s What We Are Feeding Themâ€


----------



## FFLack

Nice!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighwayHunter

That wide buck with shorter tines is special. He looks like he has a 30â€ inside spread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Bucks are looking good! Better than Iâ€™ve ever seen. Iâ€™ll probably start a new season thread if 2Cool still has any interest. 
Itâ€™s getting that time.


----------



## Johnny9

Please dont stop Sir, been following your posts since your started and I now have my Brazos Bottom Bucks hooked on DD !! Thanks for all you posts and would love to come see you lease


----------



## awesum

Looks like y'all have been getting some good rains out there too.


----------



## bowmansdad

Iâ€™ve been following your threads from day 1 and we would be lost without it! Thanks again for sharing with us, canâ€™t wait to see what shows up this year!


----------



## ezgon

I have been subscribed since day 1 as well. Long time troller, ha. Thank you for all your dedication and passion for whitetail deer. I know I can speak for many and hope you continue with a 2020 thread.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas. I wasnâ€™t sure how many people were still here on the site. 
Iâ€™ll start a new thread for 2020 season soon. 
Deer are looking better than ever on both ranches and we are super excited.


----------



## Johnny9

Hope you are getting some rain so as to fill up those tanks !!


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thanks fellas. I wasnâ€™t sure how many people were still here on the site.
> Iâ€™ll start a new thread for 2020 season soon.
> Deer are looking better than ever on both ranches and we are super excited.


Looking forward to the new thread!!

John


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER

Keep it going love seeing all the deer you post. Been following since you started this thread years ago!!


----------



## hunttexas

Yes...please keep it going. Please post high fence along with the pics from your ranch similar to stating low fence when you post pics from the lease.

Thanks


----------



## sundownbrown

Been ready for the new thread once deer season ended, lol


----------



## WildThings

broadonrod said:


> Thanks fellas. I wasnâ€™t sure how many people were still here on the site.
> Iâ€™ll start a new thread for 2020 season soon.
> Deer are looking better than ever on both ranches and we are super excited.


Another vote for keeping it going so I can drool all down the front of my shirt!!


----------



## ethic1

The only thing I read on here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Thanks for the replies fellas! 
Iâ€™ll start a 2020 thread soon!
We are seeing the best antler growth at both ranches ever at least for June! 
Bucks are way ahead of last season despite the hard drought! 
Worst drought I can ever remember in our 18 years on the Lease. 
We finally had a couple of rains in the past couple weeks that put a little water in our tanks. 
Anyway Iâ€™ll get the new thread started soon. 
Thanks again! 
Brett Holden
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## redville

My son was driving from Eagle Pass to Carizo Springs to day and said all of the creeks and ditch's were running strong with more rain tonight.


----------



## Swampus

looks like that trophy Doe about to flat Explode!


----------



## WildThings

Swampus said:


> looks like that trophy Doe about to flat Explode!


No kidding! Right!!!


----------



## broadonrod

redville said:


> My son was driving from Eagle Pass to Carizo Springs to day and said all of the creeks and ditch's were running strong with more rain tonight.


We were at 6.3â€ since January 1st. 
Tanks were going dry all over the ranch.
We got 2_ 4.5â€ yesterday in different areas of the ranch. 
Filled up many of our tanks!
Definitely a blessing!


----------



## awesum

Good news on the rain! Add me to the list of those that looks forward to your thread comments daily.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> We were at 6.3â€ since January 1st.
> Tanks were going dry all over the ranch.
> We got 2_ 4.5â€ yesterday in different areas of the ranch.
> Filled up many of our tanks!
> Definitely a blessing!


Rain is always a blessing, I need to get with you soon. That solider of mine at Ft Hood wants to look at a cull hunt this season!!

John


----------



## Johnny9

Lord please bring another big rain to the Cactus Flat Ranch and Holden Pasture on Nunley Chittim spread. The wildlife would really flourish.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Thanks for all the replies! 
Iâ€™ve been super busy here at both ranches. Iâ€™ll get a new 2020 thread started soon. 
Here are a few pictures from the Cactus Flat Ranch.
We just put out 4 trail cameras on the family pasture of the Holden Pasture Deer Lease. I may start our new season thread once we pull those 4 cards.
Thanks again everyone we are all looking forward to another great deer season. 
Just gotta get past all this other 2020 BS. 
Hope everyone is doing ok and healthy during all this mess. 
Anyway here are a few pics for now.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Few more


----------



## porkrind

Lookin good!


----------



## Johnny9

Thanks for the pics Bret.


----------



## hjm

Awesome pictures Brett. Looking forward to your season thread on here, your deer are looking great. Keep the pics coming


----------



## Johnny9

CFR and Holden Pasture may bet lucky this weekend and all the tanks get filled, lets pray this tropical disturbance will come to South Texas !!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



porkrind said:


> Lookin good!


Thanks! 


hjm said:


> Awesome pictures Brett. Looking forward to your season thread on here, your deer are looking great. Keep the pics coming


Thanks! Looking forward to having you and the others from your TV show down this year! 
Guides Life is going to be a great show! Double Down Deer Feed is looking forward to being part! See ya in October!



Johnny9 said:


> CFR and Holden Pasture may bet lucky this weekend and all the tanks get filled, lets pray this tropical disturbance will come to South Texas !!


Watching it like a hawk! Sure could use it. 
Thanks!!!!

Hereâ€™s a last year last week pic of a really cool buck!
This ones got us excited and still a month and a half plus to grow!


----------



## porkrind

That deer has exploded, very nice! Looks like the rain is headed your way!!! Enjoy seeing all the progress of the new ranch and especially the deer!


----------



## Johnny9

Hannah after you hit land take a hard right and run up the Rio Grande and give South Texas and good soaking, they need it.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



Johnny9 said:


> Hannah after you hit land take a hard right and run up the Rio Grande and give South Texas and good soaking, they need it.


Man we got nothing out of the storm. 
Missed us all together. 
Deer are looking good despite our hardest drought I can remember down here. 
Super excited about this season! Still need water in some of our tanks. 
Hereâ€™s a few recent pictures. 
Still havenâ€™t had time to start the new thread. 
Iâ€™ll get it going though.
Last pic is a yearling buck Iâ€™m super excited about. 
These are all from the Cactus Flat Ranch.
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## FREON

Some good looking deer you got there on the CF Ranch ! I like that 3 legged Bullwinkle in Pic 1. That is a hell of a yearling!! Quit making excuses and start the new thread.:cheers:!troll!


----------



## broadonrod

Link to new 2020 thread. 
https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2683289


----------

